# Pakistan Export Updates



## ghazi52

*Pakistan earned record $730m revenue, 12.5pc increases in export of fruits, vegetables in FY2019-20*


By
Ghulam Abbas
-
August 11, 2020









ISLAMABAD: Pakistan has registered record enhancement in export of fruits and vegetables of 12.5 percent amounting to $730 million in FY2019-20, despite the coronavirus global pandemic.

This is also the highest revenue in terms of foreign exchange generation. During the last year the export of fruits was enhanced by 3.8 percent while the vegetables reflected an increase in export by 28 percent. Export of fruits fetched $431.27 million while export of the vegetables generated $30 million.

As per the horticulture exporters, at the time when the global trade was facing stiff challenges timely delivery of Pakistani fruits and vegetables to importing countries was almost impossible to ensure due to the pandemic and resulting lock downs, the exporters translated these challenges into opportunity by enhancing exports of this sector and adopting realistic strategies.

Sharing data of the exports, All Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA) has claimed that apart from the efforts on the part of growers and traders, the support extended by the federal government, and timely decisions in removal of trade barriers were also imperative in this considerable jump in exports.

Pakistan sensing difficulties in export by air adopted an alternative strategy to export by land routes and sea. Special attention was given to the International markets of Iran and Afghanistan and the Federal Govt. promptly resolved the issues related to this sector in export to Iran and Afghanistan leading to enhancement of exports, Waheed Ahmed of PFVA claimed.

He said that due to the coronavirus global pandemic, the entire world was in desperate need of fruits and vegetables containing vitamins to minimize ill-effects of this pandemic, and Pakistan grabbed this unique opportunity and enhanced export of Kinnow, Potato and Onion despite serious issues of transportation and logistics arising of the pandemic. During the peak of the pandemic, Pakistan exported delicious and highly nutrient mangoes to many countries of the World. Extensive efforts by the PFVA also resulted in reduction of Air freight charges by P.I.A to Gulf countries and International market of U.A.E facilitating exporters to compete in these highly demanding and competitive markets. Likewise, after ban on export of Onion by India, the PFVA convinced the Federal Govt. to lift the temporary restriction on export of Pakistani onion thus leading to increase in exports while price of onion and Potato remained stable in the local market as well and the growers got benefit of this stability.

Besides maintaining consistency in exports’ enhancement of fruits and vegetables, it’s also imperative to take necessary steps to further boost the export of this sector. To attain this objective, the PFVA has presented a comprehensive road map titled – “Horticulture Vision – 2030” to the Federal Govt. which has been developed with extensive consultation with all concerned stakeholders of the Horticulture sector of all the provinces and it spells out issues of the sector along with realistic solutions. This policy document highlights short, medium and long term solutions of the issues and barriers, the sector is confronted with. By effective implementation of the horticulture vision, Pakistan can easily enhance export of fruits and vegetables to $1 billion within a period of two years, $2 billion in five years and to $6 billion in a decade. Another encouraging aspect of this vision is provision of employment opportunities to 1.8 million people directly engaged in this sector within five years, and to create employment up to 3 million people in a period of ten years.


https://profit.pakistantoday.com.pk...-in-export-of-fruits-vegetables-in-fy2019-20/

Reactions: Positive Rating Positive Rating:
1 | Like Like:
11 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports value to remain at $22bn in FY 2019-20: *

By
APP
-







ISLAMABAD: Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood has said that the country’s exports target of US $ 25 billion could not be achieved due to the ongoing situation of lockdown in the country and it could decline to more or less to US $ 22 billion.

The exports decreased in April by 50 percent and home remittances also declined in this situation, Abdul Razzak Dwaood said in an interview with Voice of America (VOA) here.

To a question, he said Pakistan could get benefits from low oil prices in the current evolving situation in the international market and there would be no larger impact of current account deficit (CoD) because of decline in petroleum prices.

He also vowed to open the industrial sector in the coming months to provide opportunities to the local exporters to get more benefits in the current scenario and major shift in the international trade market. He urged the exporters to get orders freely from all countries including textile industry to tap the new opportunities in the world market. Replying to a question on the impact of current situation on country’s Gross Domestic Product (GDP), he forecast that it would contract by 0.5 percent during the current fiscal year.

He said even in recent challenging situation Pakistan has opened various sectors including information technology and other sectors which attracted the world to the Pakistan product in these sectors. To a question on textile sector export, he said Pakistan was receiving big orders of face masks and sanitizers. “We have also received huge demand of Hydroxychloroquine and Pakistan has exported raw material to Germany and Turkey and 1000,000 tablets to Saudi Arabia,” he added.

Replying to another question about United States-Pakistan trade dialogue, he said Pakistan wanted access in potential US market for this. “We demanded the US government to eliminate the travel restriction for Pakistanis to increase bilateral trade.”

He said during the visit of Prime Minster Imran Khan, both the countries agreed to start dialogue for searching the new avenues for bilateral trade in US and Pakistan. The adviser said that Pakistan also demanded the United States and other international brands and companies to open their offices in Pakistan for bringing foreign investment in the country.

He said Pakistan wanted access in textile, information technology and services sectors in potential US market to increase our exports. Replying to another question on Afghan Transit Trade, he said our trade agreement was going to expire in June 2021, and now “we are in preparation to negotiate with them”.

He said Afghan transit trade gave loss to local industry. He said Pakistan wanted to increase bilateral trade with Afghanistan but “we had some reservation and there is need to take some measures to protect the local industrial sector”.

Replying to another question, he said the government wanted to increase customs duties instead of direct tax. The government wanted to document the non tax businesses and bring them in tax net, he added. He said the government might not change export tariffs and tax slabs in the upcoming budget (2020-21).

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shehr Abbasi

Pakistan exports too much raw items for cheap revenue. We need to do more than spices, salts, & fruits.

Let’s export some baklava, fried chicken, electric cars, Islamic hats, natural honey, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s exports continue to grow, as 3.21% growth was recorded during the first half (July-December) of the current fiscal year.

According to provisional foreign trade data compiled by the Ministry of Commerce, exports stood at $11.540 billion during this period, showing a $359 million (3.21%) increase as compared with $11.181 billion in the corresponding period of 2018-19.

A trade difference of $5.129 billion has been recorded during the period. The government’s battle against the trade deficit is finally bearing fruit, as the trade deficit went down for the sixth month in a row. According to the Ministry of Commerce, the trade deficit of Pakistan decreased by 30.58% to $11.64 billion in the first half of the fiscal year 2019-20 as compared to $16.71 billion in the same period last year.

The increasing exports are contributing to an improvement in the country’s balance of payment position and stabilization of the economy. Whereas the decline in imports has helped bring down the trade deficit of the country.

Imports went down by 17.06% to $23.18 billion during the first half of the current fiscal year as compared to $27.952 billion.





Source: Emerging Pakistan

Minister of Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood through his Twitter account tweeted that Pakistan has outperformed several competitor nations, which is just the beginning.

“At a time when the world economy is sluggish, Pakistani exports have featured a 3.21 percent growth, whereas the imports have shown a 17 percent contraction. Pakistan has outperformed several competitor nations and this is just the beginning,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

The top three export performers for the first half of FY 2019/2020 were Basmati rice, showing a 56% growth, meat 52%, vegetables 41%, fish/ seafood 23%, growth of rice of other varieties 14%, whereas artificial silk/synthetic silk, footballs, leather footwear, all featured a 13% growth.

According to the data available, the products which posted growth in exports during the first half-year were as follows:





Source: Emerging Pakistan



The data showed that exports of cotton yarn declined by 1 percent, cotton cloth 3 percent, cement 7 percent, sugar 11 percent, leather tanned 19 percent, tents, canvas & tarpaulin by 20 percent, petroleum crude 24 percent, gloves 25 percent, oilseeds, nuts and kernels 56 percent, petroleum products 72 percent, wheat 88 percent and molasses by 98 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt Aims for $5 Billion IT Export Remittances in The Next 3 Years*


by ProPK Staff







The government has set a target of $5 billion for export remittances through information technology and IT-enabled services during the next three years.

This was revealed in a meeting of Dr. Ishrat Hussain, Advisor to the Prime Minister on Institutional Reforms with Federal Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication Syed Aminul Haq.




A senior official of the Ministry who attended the meeting stated that digitalization, broadband, payment gateways, IT exports, and e-governance were discussed during the meeting. The Advisor was informed that the ministry is taking steps to provide broadband services in the country through the IT Universal Service Fund.

The minister added that plans for laying fiber optic cable in remote areas and providing faster internet service are also underway. The IT and IT-enabled Services (ITeS) export remittances comprising computer services and call center services surged by 23.71 percent to $1.230 billion in the fiscal year 2019-20 compared to $994.848 million during the same period last year (2018-19).

After record export remittances through IT exports, the next target is $5 billion during the next three years, said Haq. A payment gateway and e-office projects will be completed soon, Federal Minister for IT said.

COVID-19 provided important and basic IT structure for National Command Operation Center (NCOC) on the situation, said the minister adding that the main role of the human resource system is to collect data from hospitals.

Dr. Ishrat Hussain said the important role of the Ministry of IT in the development of the country cannot be ignored. The Ministry of IT deserves congratulations on the significant increase in IT exports, said Dr. Ishrat, adding that there is a great need to pay attention to human resources.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt’s New Initiative Aims to Increase Sialkot’s Exports to $2 Billion*

By Haroon Hayder



According to details, the first initiative is related to medical engineering.

Under the first program, the Sialkot district will be granted the same status as Gwadar. The move will increase the district’s current annual exports of $400 million to $2 billion in just two years.

The second program consists of setting up hi-tech of farms of 2 to 12 acres all around Pakistan.

These farms will be equipped with the latest technology and modern machinery, not only enabling small scale farmers to increase their yield manifold but revolutionizing the agriculture sector of Pakistan altogether.

Last month, the Science and Technology Minister had announced to use drone technology in agriculture to fight locust invasion.

While unveiling the indigenously built drones, the minister said that the drones are capable of monitoring farms and spraying disinfectants as they can spray 16 liters of pesticide for 18 minutes.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports in Pakistan increased to 333500 PKR Million in July from 263846 PKR Million in June of 2020.*

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Total Exports expanded 11.3 % YoY in Jul 2020, compared with a decrease of 0.1 % YoY in the previous month. Pakistan's Total Exports Growth data is updated monthly, available from Dec 1988 to Jul 2020, with an averaged rate of 12.8 %. The data reached an all-time high of 53.4 % in May 1991 and a record low of -46.6 % in Apr 2020. CEIC calculates Total Exports Growth from monthly Total Exports. The Pakistan Bureau of Statistics provides Total Exports, FOB, in local currency.

In the latest reports, Pakistan's Total Exports recorded 2.0 USD bn in Jul 2020. Total Imports recorded 3.7 USD bn in Jun 2020, which registered an increase of 2.9 % year on year. Pakistan's Trade Balance recorded a deficit of 1.6 USD bn in Jul 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan achieves trade surplus target with Italy in FY2019-20*


July 23, 2020
ISLAMABAD, Jul 23 (APP)akistan has achieved trade surplus target of $210 million with Italy during fiscal year 2019-20 against the trade deficit of $164 million during the year 2018-19. The exports to Italy were recorded at $731 million and imports from the country stood at $521 million, Pakistan Ambassador to Italy, Jauhar Saleem said while addressing media persons from Rome, Italy through a web link. He informed that Pakistan’s major exports to Italy are textile, leather, rice, ethanol while Pakistan is market leader in rice and it holds 38 percent share in Italian rice market.

This year, the envoy said despite CoVID-19 and lockdown, Pakistan has got a trade surplus of $210 million, he said. While he was of the view that Thailand holds 12% share with $19 million export. India at number three holds 10% with 17 million. The Ambassador also shared the strategy to promote Pakistani products in Italian market. While talking about Italian investment in Pakistan in June 2020, the Ambassador mentioned that it increased 45% against the corresponding period.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Blacklight

Sir @ghazi52, Thank You for your relentless work, and especially this thread. You simply cannot imagine how I look forward to your posts. This thread is truly a gem.

Once again THANK YOU!

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan exports to India*

Pakistan exports to India was US$66.33 Million during 2019, according to the United Nations COMTRADE database on international trade. Pakistan exports to India - data, historical chart and statistics - was last updated on August of 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

* Pakistan*

ECON COMPLEXITY (2018):
-0.73,RANK 104 OF 137
*
PRODUCT EXPORTS (2018)*
:$26.7B,RANK 69 OF 222
*
EXPORTS PER CAPITA (2018):*
$126,RANK 104 OF 219

PRODUCT IMPORTS (2018):
$61.5B,RANK 49 OF 221

IMPORTS PER CAPITA (2018):
$290,RANK 107 OF 219

SERVICE EXPORTS (2018):$5.3B,RANK 41 OF 88

SERVICE IMPORTS (2018):$10.3B,RANK 33 OF 88

GDP (2018):$315B,CURRENT US$
RANK 39 OF 196

GDP GROWTH (2008 - 2018):
85%,CURRENT US$
RANK 44 OF 196

GDP PC (2018):
$1,482,CURRENT US$
RANK 163 OF 196

GDP PC GROWTH (2008 - 2018):
49.6%,CURRENT US$
RANK 45 OF 196

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

In 2018 Pakistan was the number 39 economy in the world in terms of GDP (current US$), the number 69 in total exports, the number 49 in total imports, and the number 104 most complex economy according to the Economic Complexity Index (ECI). In 2018, Pakistan exported $26.7B and imported $61.5B, resulting in a negative trade balance of -$34.8B. In 2018, Pakistan's exports per capita were $126 and its imports per capita were $290.

*Trade:
*
The top exports of Pakistan are House Linens ($3.5B), Rice($1.98B), Non-Knit Men's Suits ($1.62B), Non-Retail Pure Cotton Yarn($1.25B), and Heavy Pure Woven Cotton ($989M). The top imports of Pakistan are Refined Petroleum ($5.76B), Crude Petroleum ($4.16B), Petroleum Gas ($3.28B), Palm Oil ($1.98B), and Scrap Iron ($1.41B).
*

Destinations: 
*
Pakistan exports mostly to
United States ($3.52B),
China ($1.95B), 
Germany ($1.78B), 
Afghanistan ($1.67B),
United Kingdom ($1.62B),

imports mostly from China ($16.3B), United Arab Emirates ($7.6B), Saudi Arabia ($3B), United States ($2.75B), and Indonesia ($2.47B).

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan begins exporting furnace oil*











KARACHIakistan, which is a leading oil importing country, has become an exporter of furnace oil .

The government has bailed out the outdated refineries, but only for a period of two months. It has resumed power production from the oil-fired plants to let the overflowing refineries overcome the furnace oil supply glut.

“After February 28, the government will not take any responsibility for furnace oil and companies (refineries) will deal with it by themselves,” an official at the Petroleum Division told.

“Byco refinery has planned to export around 25,000 tons of furnace oil…,” the Petroleum Division official said. When contacted, Byco neither confirmed nor denied the development.

It remains not known what is the export destination of the Pakistani cargo. A market source, however, said it was going to an oil-rich Middle Eastern country.

He added that the refinery was exporting the cargo through a Dutch-based international oil trading firm, which had a significant stake in a local oil marketing company and had storage operations in Pakistan.

The Petroleum Division official said late last week “refineries’ stocks were piled up to the level of 105,000 tons in December 2019, which have now been reduced to 40,000 tons due to furnace oil consumption by power producers.”

Refineries are supplying furnace oil to power producers through oil marketing companies (OMCs). “OMCs procure furnace oil from the refineries as per demand of power producers,” he said.

“The production of around 2,000 megawatts of electricity from furnace oil will address the issue of excessive oil supplies at the refineries. The pricing, however, may remain an issue, going forward,” an official of a refinery said after meeting Special Assistant to Prime Minister on Petroleum Nadeem Babar last month.

It, however, remains unconfirmed how much furnace oil the power producers are taking from refineries each day and how much power is being produced using the oil these days.

The government has told the refineries that it will take supplies only till the end of February and not after that.

It happened due to two reasons. One, the government shifted power production to the environment-friendly and slightly cheaper fuel, re-gasified liquefied natural gas (RLNG) Second, the United Nations (UN) International Maritime Organisation (IMO) banned the use of high sulphur-containing furnace oil, which local refineries produced, with effect from January 1, 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's sports goods *enjoy a world-wide recognition mainly because of the care that goes into their designing, manufacturing and selecting of the finest raw materials. 

The basic raw materials required for the production of sports goods, are leather, wood, glue, nylon guts, rubber and chemicals. Pakistan exported sports goods to 90 countries. 

However, the principal importing countries are Germany, USA, UK, France and Italy. Others were Spain, Netherlands, Hong Kong, Denmark, Canada, Belgium, Dubai and Chile.

Today the sports goods sector of Sialkot is at its zenith. It has acquired an important place in the international trade of sports goods. Currently it is supplying products to almost every country of the world, directly or indirectly. 

The products are mostly made for international markets and have received worldwide recognition because of the care that goes into the selection of raw material, design, manufacturing and shipping. 

*The product range includes .*... Soccer Balls, Volley balls, Rugby balls, Beach balls, Exercise balls, Cricket balls, hockey balls, Baseball balls,Tennis balls, shuttle cocks, Nets, Gloves, Hockey sticks, Cricket bats, Baseball bats, Protective guards, Pads, Sportswear, etc. 

Adidas, Nike, Micassa, Puma, Mitre, Select, Umbro, Lotto, Diadora, Decathlon, Wilsons, etc, are some of the world renowned brands sourcing a large portion of their supplies of sports goods from* Sialkot;* further enhancing the credibility of the city as an internationally acknowledged quality manufacturing and exporting center.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Surgical Instruments Made in Sialkot *


*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Surgical goods, medical instruments worth $348.579mn*








Surgical Instruments special medical tools for performing specific action during surgery or operation. Pakistan manufacturing medical tools for last many years and exporting to major countries in all over the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan holds three trillion tonnes of marble, granite reserves*






https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/nni
*NNI*

FPCCI’s presidential candidate Daroo Khan Achakzai on Wednesday said Pakistan has three trillion tonnes of marble and granite which can help country earn handsome foreign exchange and cut unemployment.

Pakistan is producing best quality marble and granite but only a fraction is sold after value addition which calls for intervention by the government, he said.

Speaking to the business community, Daroo Khan Achakzai said that some countries import raw marble and granite from Pakistan and sell it in the international market which must be noticed.

Pakistan is the sixth largest extractor of marble and granite but its share in global extraction remains only two per cent which can be increased through serious efforts.

The business leader said that stakeholders are focused on exports of raw material which is hindering the development of this sector.

The business leader said that 78 per cent of marble and granite reserves are located in the province of Khyber Pakhtunkhwa while the rest are in Fata, Baluchistan and Sindh facing primitive methods of mining results in wastage and poor quality.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s rice exports may surpass 4 million tonnes in FY20*

With more orders during Covid-19, basmati exports surge 42.6pc in 11MFY20

By
Hassan Naqvi
-
June 18, 2020








LAHORE: Amid Covid-19 pandemic, food security has become the first priority across the globe, cashing on which Pakistan is likely to achieve the highest volume of rice exports (4 million tonnes) in FY20.

This was stated by Rice Exporters Association of Pakistan (REAP) Chairman Shahjahan Malik in an exclusive chat with _Profit_.

He informed that Pakistan’s basmati exports rose 12.88pc to 92,454 tonnes in May 2020, as compared to 81,902 tonnes in the same month of last year.

Cumulatively, in the 11 months (July-19 to May-20) of this fiscal year, basmati rice exports witnessed a phenomenal increase of* 42.59pc*, from 597,639 tonnes during the 11 months of last fiscal to 852,177 tonnes during the period under review.

However, Malik shared, the country’s non-basmati exports in 11MFY20 remained lower by 200,000 tonnes when compared with last year.

*“Overall, in this fiscal year, our rice exports will cross 4 million tonnes.”
*
He said that FY20 has been a satisfactory year for the country’s basmati rice exporters, as Pakistan, for the first time in history, achieved the milestone of over 100,000 tonnes of basmati exports in a month (109,140 tonnes of basmati rice were exported in April alone).

“We could have touched the magical figure of 1 million tonnes of basmati rice exports had the Pakistani rice was not more expensive than India; Indian rice is cheaper by $40/60 per tonne for C1121 steamed rice. Our overall basmati exports will be around 920,000 tonnes in FY20, much better than our last year’s exports of over 600,000 tonnes.” 

Malik informed that domestic as well as international demand had spiked due to panic buying amid Covid-19, owing to which Pakistan’s exports to European Union (EU) and GCC region countries increased.

“The country’s overall rice exports are currently hovering around $2.2 billion and the government and the exporters are trying to take it up to $5 billion by 2023,” he maintained.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s mango exports down 15% as coronavirus shrinks demand *







A Pakistani fruit vendor sells mangos in a main fruit market in Islamabad. (AFP)

18 June 2020

uspension of international flights, restrictions on border movement, rising freight charges amid the virus outbreak hit exports
Exporters fear 40 percent decline in total mango exports by end of season, export revenue expected to decline from $90 million to $50 million 


KARACHI: Pakistani producers of mangoes have been hit by falling international demand amid the coronavirus pandemic, an industry representative said on Wednesday, as exports of the ‘king of fruits’ declined by 15 percent as of mid-June.
Pakistan is the fifth-largest producer and third-largest exporter of mangoes in the world. On Wednesday, the country had upwards of 150,000 confirmed coronavirus cases. 
“So far around 20,000 containers of mango have crossed the country’s frontiers, which is 15 percent lower compared to last year,” Waheed Ahmed, the patron-in-chief of the All Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association, told Arab News. 
The export of Pakistan’s mangoes started on May 20 this year and exporters fear there could be a 40 percent decline in total exports by the time the season comes to an end. 
“The export target is limited this year keeping in view the current situation,” Ahmed said. “The export target of the mango is set at 80,000 metric ton as compared to 130,000 ton of last year. Export revenue generated through the mango export was $90 million, which is feared will decline to $50 million this year.”
Suspension of international flights, restrictions on movement on the Iran and Afghanistan borders, rising freight charges and shrinking demand globally are some of the reasons for lower exports, industry experts say. 
“The demand world over is not normal as people don’t go to the markets as often as they used to, which is one of the reasons behind demand contraction,” Ahmed said.
Exporters say airlines which were charging freight charges of Rs175 per kilo last year are now charging Rs565 per kilo for exports to Europe, while the freight charge of Rs80 per kilo to Gulf countries has increased to Rs240 per kilo. 
“We are negotiating with the government to cut freight charges to a reasonable level and facilitate speedy exports at borders,” Ahmed said. 
Another problem is the availability of workers due to a climate of fear and as coronavirus lockdowns have led to restrictions in movement in many parts of the country.
“Laborers fear coming to the farms to pick and package fruits and vegetables due to the coronavirus,” said Malik Asghar, the president of the Fruit Association of Punjab. “Our crops are ready but due to shortage of laborers, growers have wasted their ready crops, causing them huge financial losses.”
Pakistan’s mango crop production is also expected to suffer a blow his year due to climate change.
“This year the cold spell persisted longer than usual which has impacted the production of the mango, particularly of the Sindhari variety in Punjab,” said Dr. Hameed Ullah, the director of the Mango Research Institute.

“Though final figures will be known after the end of season, it is estimated that production would be around 1.5 million tons as compared to 1.8 million tons last year.
He said the coronavirus outbreak had also seriously affected the marketing and export of mangoes to Iran, a major market of the Pakistani mango. 
Pakistan exports between 30,000-35000 metric tons of mangoes annually to its neighbors Iran and Afghanistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Textile exports jump 14.4pc in July 2020*


Mubarak Zeb Khan
18 Aug 2020






Among primary commodities, cotton yarn exports dipped by 37.88pc, while yarn other than cotton by 47.53pc. — AFP


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s textile and clothing exports revived in July increasing 14.4 per cent year-on-year to $1.272 billion compared to $1.112bn in the corresponding month of last year, data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics showed on Monday.

The easing of lockdown in the North American and European countries — top export destinations for Pakistani textile goods will help revive the sinking exports. The Covid-19 has collapsed the demand for country’s exports during the last four months.

However, there has been a revival in international orders for Pakistani products since June whereas exports through land routes were also allowed to Iran and Afghanistan. It was only in February when the textile and clothing exports jumped nearly 17pc on a year-on-year basis. This growth was reported after a long time as the past few years had been marred by single-digit increases.

Details showed ready-made garments exports jumped by 18.04pc in value and drifted much lower in quantity by 32.82pc during July, while those of knitwear edged up 20.42pc in value and 14.49pc in quantity, bed wear posted positive growth of 25.30pc in value and 6.36pc in quantity.

Towel exports increased by 21.40pc in value and 26.98pc in quantity, whereas those of cotton cloth rose 1.15pc in value and dipped by 22.31pc in quantity.

The government lifted the ban on exports of seven products classified as personal protective equipment (PPE) in a bid to allow manufacturers to honor international orders.

Exporters are receiving inquiries about PPEs from foreign buyers as government allowed exports of disposable gowns, disposable gloves, face shields, biohazard bags, goggles, shoe covers and hand sanitisers with immediate effect.

Previously, the government allowed exports of textile masks as well. The cabinet is expected to allow export of surgical mask and N-95 on Wednesday.

Among primary commodities, cotton yarn exports dipped by 37.88pc, while yarn other than cotton by 47.53pc. However, export of made-up articles — excluding towels — surged by 26.04pc, and tents, canvas and tarpaulin increased by a massive 155.86pc during the month under review. The export of raw cotton declined by 100pc during the month under review.

The import of textile machinery dropped by 33.91pc during the first month of current fiscal year — a sign that no expansion or modernisation projects were taken up by the textile industry during the month.

The country’s textile and clothing exports posted a negative growth of over 6pc year-on-year to $12.526bn in the fiscal year 2019-20 compared to $13.327bn in the corresponding period last year.

_Published in Dawn, August 18th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

East Wharf, Karachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's Textile exports crossed the $1 billion mark in July 2020 to reach $1.27 billion. 
Textile exports were up by 33% month-on-month and 14% year-on-year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Spike in cotton prices helps raise Pakistan's textile exports*

Pakistan’s textile shipments surge 33% to $1.27b in July 2020

August 19, 2020









KARACHI: Following improvement in economic indicators of the country coupled with enhanced demand for Pakistan’s textile products in western nations, textile exports surged 33% to $1.27 billion in July 2020.

According to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the country exported $959 million worth of textile merchandise in June 2020.

According to a report of Shajar Research, the rise in textile exports from Pakistan was mainly led by higher cotton prices in the international market, which translated into higher sales revenue. It elaborated that cotton prices rose 3% in July 2020 to an average of $63 per pound.

“The spike in international cotton prices came on the bank of a phenomenal recovery in global economic activities,” the report said.

It pointed out that Pakistan’s textile exports surged 14.4% on a year-on-year basis as exports stood at $1.11 billion in July 2019.

“This came as the US dollar and euro strengthened against the Pakistani rupee by 4.41% and 11% on a year-on-year basis respectively in July,” it said. “Euro rose to an average of Rs197 against the rupee while the dollar closed at Rs168 in July 2020.”

However, the report pointed out that average prices of cotton declined 2% compared to July 2019, when prices stood at $64 per pound. The textile sector also grew owing to a recovery in demand from the large-scale manufacturing sector.

According to Taurus Securities, textile production, the biggest contributor to the Large-Scale Manufacturing Index (LSMI), fell 6.8% in June 2020 against the same month of last year, after falling 30.5% year-on-year in May.

“The recovery can be attributed to the ease in lockdowns and the resumption of full operations,” it said.

Generally, the LSMI was down 10.2% year-on-year and up 16.8% month-on-month in June 2020.

Pakistan-Kuwait Investment Company Assistant Vice President Adnan Sami Sheikh said textile demand had accumulated in those foreign countries which imported Pakistani textile items in huge quantities.

The steps taken by Pakistan’s government to help exporters also played a major role in the spike in textile exports last month, he said. “However, this uptrend will flatten once the demand is met.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 19th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Mango exports exceed target*

20 Aug 2020






country exported 130,000 tonnes of mangoes in 2019. 

KARACHI: Pakistan exported 125,000 tonnes of mango — well above the 80,000 export target set for 2020 amid the Covid-19 pandemic — fetching the country $72 million in foreign exchange.

Highlighting that the country exported 45,000 tonnes above the set target, All Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA) Patron-in-Chief Waheed Ahmed anticipated that within the next one-and-a-half month, an additional 25,000 tonnes of mangoes would be exported before the season ends.

The country exported 130,000 tonnes of mangoes in 2019. Waheed said that during the current season, mango production fell by 35 per cent, bringing the volume to 1.3 million tonnes compared to last year’s 1.8m tonnes.

The PFVA head termed the current mango season as one of the most difficult seasons in the history of exports due to the challenges posed by coronavirus.

He noted that exporters moved to sea and land routes for shipments after airlines shutdown flight operations due to the pandemic and subsequent lockdowns globally.

Afghanistan emerged as one of the top countries which imported Pakistani mangoes while United Arab Emirates, Iran and Oman proved to be major international markets.

_Published in Dawn, August 20th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's IT exports surge 24% despite Covid-19*

Minister says IT industry progressing swiftly, creating high-paying jobs


August 20, 2020








ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication Syed Aminul Haque on Wednesday said that Pakistan’s IT industry was progressing rapidly and all possible steps were being taken to facilitate the industry.

The minister expressed these views while speaking at the IT Export Awards 2019, organised by the Pakistan Software Export Board (PSEB) - an attached department of the Ministry of IT and Telecommunication.

Haque said the role of IT and telecommunication was vital in the development and economic growth of Pakistan and the government was interested in working closely with the information and communication technology (ICT) sector and implementing the policies and measures that would effectively energise both exports and technology adoption.

He stated that the IT industry was growing at a phenomenal rate, earning foreign exchange for the country, creating high-paying jobs, improving the nation’s productivity and quality of life through innovative technological solutions.

Moreover, he told the audience that fiscal year 2019-20 had been a great year for IT and IT-enabled services (ITeS) exports.

“A record $1.231 billion has been received in IT and ITeS export remittances at a growth rate of 23.71% as compared to FY19,” he added.

“We are setting a target of $5 billion for IT export remittances by FY23 and will provide all the necessary support to achieve the target.”

Haque stressed that Pakistan’s IT industry had reached an important milestone in its journey and positioned itself to become one of the leading players in the software and outsourcing services market.

He declared that the IT industry could become one of the largest industries, adding that the national exchequer was growing due to IT exports.

The federal minister said IT exports registered a record increase despite the Covid-19 pandemic.

Speaking about IT parks, Haque said work was under way on the IT Park in Islamabad and its groundbreaking would be conducted by the end of this year. However, the IT Park in Gilgit would be inaugurated soon and work was also under way on the IT Park in Karachi, he added.

“Events such as these need to be held more frequently. The Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunication and Pakistan Software Export Board are making all possible efforts to facilitate the IT industry. My doors are open for viable suggestions for improving the IT industry growth,” he concluded.

The minister congratulated all the export award winners and praised their efforts for boosting much-needed export earnings of Pakistan, their investment in the country and generating employment opportunities for the youth.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 20th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's earns US $489 million from travel services' export during FY 2019-20*

Pakistan earned US $ 489.074 million by providing different travel services in various countries during the fiscal year 2019-20.
This shows growth of 15.59 percent as compared to US $ 423.120 million same services were provided during the corresponding period of fiscal year 2018-19, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) said.

During the period under review, the personal travel services grew by 15.48 percent, from US $ 418.780 million last year to US $ 483.604 million during July-June (2019-20).

Among these personal services, the exports of personal expenditure and education related expenditure decreased by 51.41 and 26.74 percent respectively.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Unpredictable export growth during pandemic*

Businesses need right set of incentives to further boost exports, tap new opportunities


Aadil Nakhoda









*KARACHI: *The numbers on the trade pattern published by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) for July 2020 indicate a significant reversal of the trend in prior months.
Exports surpassed $2 billion, a month-on-month increase of 25.1% and year-on-year growth of 6.1%. On the other hand, imports decreased slightly, month-on-month and year-on-year. The balance of trade continued its downward trend, receding by 19.9% month-on-month and 7.7% year-on-year.
Pakistan has recovered from the earlier plunge in exports experienced in late March 2020. Exports in February 2020 were $2.1 billion, the highest level reported for FY20. Interestingly, imports did increase 30% in June 2020 to $3.7 billion over the value reported in May 2020. They maintained this level in July 2020.
On the other hand, India’s exports recovered sharply in May 2020 from the sharp fall in April but since then the trajectory has been flatter.
Data shows India’s exports stood at $19.1 billion in May 2020, up from $10.4 billion in April. Exports in July 2020 were $23.6 billion. Exports had peaked at $27.7 billion in February 2020.
Imports into India were calculated at $41.1 billion in January 2020, which decreased to $17.1 billion in April 2020 and recovered to $28.5 billion in July 2020.
Similarly, according to data extracted from Bangladesh’s Export Promotion Bureau, a decline of 16.9% was reported in its total exports from July 2019 to June 2020 over the same period of previous year. Total exports met only 74% of the target. Exports of readymade garments were a major casualty.
Factors that may have contributed to the quick recovery in exports from Pakistan were the easing of the strict lockdown imposed in March 2020 that allowed exporters to restart work and meet their export demand as well as the incentives provided by the government to the exporters to recuperate their losses borne during the lockdown.


Although it may be too early to determine the direct impact of each individual measure to counter the losses due to Covid-19, the measures adopted by the government have collectively increased exports and averted an impending economic disaster predicted by several experts in earlier days of the lockdown.
Policy responses
Our World in Data is an excellent repository for the latest data on not only the trend and indicators to measure the spread of Covid-19 across the world but also on the policy responses adopted by countries since the start of the pandemic.
The dataset provides a stringency index for government response that weighs different types of closures such as schools, workplaces and travel bans.
Pakistan, India and Bangladesh adopted stringent measures to counter the spread of the virus in the second week of March 2020. By the third week of March, the three countries were in a complete lockdown.
The three countries then started easing the restrictions in mid-April. By early June, the lockdown was significantly eased across the three countries. However, by mid-August, Pakistan had relaxed its restrictions more than its regional counterparts.
Pakistan, India and Bangladesh have continued to maintain school closures, however, Islamabad has gradually relaxed restrictions on workplace closures, public gatherings and transport. This easing of restrictions has likely benefitted export-oriented industries as well as the related supply chains.
The ease in the lockdown, accompanied with incentives to lower losses, has likely propelled exports.
Central bank measures
The State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) has taken several measures to counter the adverse impact of Covid-19 on Pakistan’s economy.
Apart from reducing the policy rate by 625 basis points in three months since March 2020, it approved the refinancing of wages to prevent layoffs worth Rs138 billion for 2,200 businesses by late July 2020.
Furthermore, Rs640 billion was provided till mid-August 2020 in the form of deferred payments of the principal amount of loans as part of the debt restructuring offered to households and businesses.
Exporters were provided relief under the Export Financing Scheme (EFS) and the Long-Term Financing Facility (LTFF). Furthermore, financing of Rs21 billion was approved to facilitate new investments across all sectors of the economy.


The State Bank also issued Rs992 billion worth of fresh currency notes to banks across Pakistan for circulation.
The biggest increase in exports in July 2020 over July 2019, as reported by the PBS, was in textile products and leather manufactures.
Shipments of textile products increased by 14.4% in dollar terms while those of leather manufactures rose by 33.8%. Knitwear exports increased by 20.4%, bedwear 25.3%, towels 21.4% and readymade garments 18.04%. Exports of leather gloves increased by 56.8% and of leather garments by 17.4%.
On the other hand, Pakistan reported a decline of 15.5% in exports of food products. Exports of rice declined by 23.5% while zero exports of wheat and sugar were reported.
However, exports of fish and fish preparations increased by 53.6%. PBS also reported a surge in exports of petroleum products.
Although imports were 0.7% lower in July 2020 compared to imports in July 2019, the imports of food products were higher by a walloping 82.1%.
Imports of dry fruits increased by more than six times while imports of palm oil and sugar rose by 189% and 125.9% respectively.
Imports of the machinery group decreased but imports of power generating machinery increased by 27.3%. There was also a revival in imports of completely built units (both of motor cars and buses) as they increased by 196.7%.
Imports of petroleum products decreased by 24.9% as oil prices fell. Unfortunately, imports of textile machinery decreased by 33.9%. This lack of replacement and upgrading is a matter of concern and poses a challenge to sustainability in the revival of exports from the textile industry.
In essence, the rate of recovery in exports of Pakistan was rather unexpected. The challenge now is to ensure that such growth rates are sustainable.
It is essential to ensure that exporters are not only facilitated through improved processes and procedures but a right set of incentives are provided to businesses to further boost export sales and tap the new opportunities emerging in the wake of Covid-19.
The writer is the Assistant Professor of Economics & Research Fellow at CBER, IBA


_Published in The Express Tribune, August 24th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan will accomplish its mango export target of* $150 million *by the end of 2020 season, overthrowing the predict that the export will be affected due to the epidemic.

Actually, the country already surpassed its *Mango *export target by* 45,000 tons.







*

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Work in progress IT ministry keen to boost exports*
Work in progress IT ministry keen to 









*ISLAMABAD: *The government is taking steps for the development of IT and telecom sector, said Federal Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication Syed Aminul Haque. Chairing the seventh meeting of the Prime Minister’s Taskforce on IT and Telecom on Wednesday, the minister discussed matters pertaining to spectrum, fiberisation, and IT exports.
He said that youth are the asset and work is underway on different projects for creating employment opportunities for them through IT industry. He said that the IT ministry was committed to increasing IT exports and manufacturing of quality mobile phones in Pakistan. 
Haque added that work regarding fiberisation was ongoing and steps were being taken for provision of broadband services in unserved and underserved areas of the country. 
He said that he will meet the Sindh chief minister to discuss ending sales tax on IT export revenue, adding that IT industries are moving from Sindh to other provinces due to sales tax on IT export revenue.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 27th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan exports 7,000 tons of mangoes to Saudi Arabia*

Volume grows nearly 100% compared to export of 3,700 tons last year

*August 30, 2020*










*KARACHI: *Defying all the odds posed by the coronavirus pandemic, Pakistan’s traders have exported over 7,000 tons of mangoes to Saudi Arabia in the current year, which is nearly twice the volume exported last year.

In a statement on Saturday, Pakistan Consul General in Jeddah Khalid Majid recalled that the country had exported only 3,700 tons of mangoes last year.

“Pakistan is the second largest mango exporter to Saudi Arabia,” he said at a mango tasting ceremony hosted by him at his residence in Jeddah.

Pakistan produces, on average, 1.75 million tons of mangoes annually, which makes it the sixth largest producer of the fruit in the world, according to Majid.

Pakistan surpassed the overall mango export target by a substantial margin during the current season and shipped 125,000 tons of mangoes to overseas markets despite facing stiff challenges in the wake of Covid-19 pandemic.

Keeping in view the pandemic and its subsequent impact on trade, the government set the mango export target at 85,000 tons for the current season.

“All nationalities in the Gulf Arab region like the sweetness and aroma of Pakistani mangoes,” said Majid.
The mango season kicks off in Pakistan in May every year and continues till the end of October. However, due to the Covid-19 pandemic and suspension of international flights, local mangoes became available in Arab markets from June 2020 on wards.

“People from different countries seem to rush to buy Pakistani mangoes when they reach the market,” said Muhammad Adeel, a Pakistani expatriate residing in Jeddah. “Mangoes disappear pretty soon from shops, which means our exporters should increase supply by as much as they can.”

According to him, the rise in mango supply will not only benefit the exporters but also the country as it will fetch valuable foreign exchange.

Pakistan’s current account recorded a surplus in July this year and the trend should continue, which was only possible when the country increased its exports, he said.

At the event organised by the consul general, assorted mango dishes including mango pulp, milkshake, smoothies, ice cream and cakes were displayed and participation was kept limited in compliance with the local restrictions due to Covid-19-related precautionary measures.

Event participants appreciated the consulate general’s mango diplomacy and the promotion of soft image of Pakistan, which would open new trade links between Pakistan and Saudi Arabia.

Different varieties of Pakistani mangoes such as Sindhri, Chaunsa, Anwar Ratol and Langra were showcased and they were tasted by guests, which included Arab dignitaries, diplomats and Pakistani diaspora.

_Published in The Express Tribune, August 30th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Had We Taken Advantage of Trade War Things Would Be A Lot Better But Sadly We Didn't

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan plans hemp production with eye on global cannabis market.*

The move comes as Prime Minister Imran Khan's government struggles to boost the country's foreign exchange coffers that have been drained by a struggling economy, fiscal deficits and inflation.

Pakistan has unveiled plans to allow the industrial production of hemp, spurring hopes farmers and businesses in the country will be able to tap into the lucrative global cannabis market.

The move comes as Prime Minister Imran Khan's government struggles to boost the country's foreign exchange coffers that have been drained by a struggling economy, fiscal deficits and inflation.

"This hemp market could provide Pakistan with some $1 billion in the next three years and we are in a process of making a full-fledged plan for this purpose," science and technology minister Fawad Chaudhry told reporters 
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*SMEs manage to fulfill export orders*

Despite lockdown, auto enterprises continue to secure foreign orders

Usman Hanif
September 13, 2020

Pakistan needs to diversify exports by especially focusing on sectors like halal food, IT, pharmaceuticals, etc. 

*KARACHI: *The small and medium enterprises (SMEs) in the auto sector have managed to secure and deliver foreign orders, amid a lockdown fuelled by the Covid-19 outbreak.

A tier-1 SME manufacturing unit, which specialises in auto interior parts, exported an order of its products to a client in United Kingdom during lock down, shared Mehran Commercial Enterprises (MCE) Director Export Mashood Khan.

Located in the Korangi Creek Industrial Park Karachi, MCE exports parts for the tractor industry. Khan told The Express Tribune that majority of the exported parts comprised of interior cabin components for tractors and was manufactured completely in Pakistan.

He said that they were able to secure the order and produce the merchandise while it was implementing work-from-home. “Our economy direly needs to uplift exports and there are numerous hidden treasures in the country that we can start with,” he said.

In July 2020, Pakistan exported engineer goods worth $15.7 billion, out of which $648,000 worth transport equipment was exported, according to the PBS.

Meanwhile, Landhi Engineering Works chief said that participation in different international fairs helped them gain contracts, which they tried to complete on time to remain competitive.

“During the lock down, we could not go abroad to attend exhibitions but we managed to get orders online and then complete them in due time,” he added. Galaxy Polymer Engineering Director Abdul Rahman said that to expand the export business, challenges like compliances as per European standards are the need of the hour.


_Published in The Express Tribune, September 13th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FuturePAF

Pakistan should find an export route for its silt stuck behind the dams. Call it “Himalayan Silt“ and find a way to get it into the global agriculture market. The funds can help pay for the removal of silt and other sediment behind the dams, thereby increasing the storage capacity of our existing dams and all planned for dams.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan earns US $1438 million from IT services exports during FY 2019-20 ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's textile sector back at full capacity*

Production jumps as containment of virus prompts global buyers to order from Pakistan


Salman Siddiqui
September 20, 2020








*KARACHI: *Textile industry – the single largest export earning sector of Pakistan – has scaled up productions to pre-Covid-19 level of full-capacity, as a significant improvement in containment of the pandemic in the country led the world buyers to partially divert their orders to domestic manufacturers.
The much-needed growth in textile production is, however, achieved through a big jump in the import of basic raw materials – cotton and man-made yarn – after the recent heavy rainfall and pest attack damaged notable portion of cotton crops in the fields to a multi-year low.

The share of textile in annual export earnings stands at 60%.

"Textile industry has revived to pre-Covid-19 level, as precautionary measures to safeguard people from the virus and industry-specific economic measures by the government have helped at length to resume production to full capacity," All Pakistan Textile Mills Association (Apmta) former vice-chairman Asif Inam said while talking to The Express Tribune.

He elaborated that the full-capacity production is excluding those textile units which closed down during the crisis. They are few in number and are trying to return to work gradually. However, the number of the affected units remained unknown, he said. 

Overall, Pakistan's textile industry is operating exceptionally, in a much better position compared to regional competitors as well. There are world buyers who have diverted their orders to Pakistan from China, India and Bangladesh for different reasons including US-China trade war and halt in production in India with worsening of Covid-19 crisis there.

*The number of export orders may increase in the time to come with recovery from the pandemic in export countries and regions, including the US and Europe.* They are fighting against the second wave of the pandemic, while some of them have again imposed lockdowns to deal with the situation at present.
Secondly, the industry recovered on a fast pace with the government's support in the shape of rationalising energy price to a regional competitive level, the continued supply of raw material and subsidised financing for the expansion of production and setting up new units.

"All these were the long pending demands of the industry to become competitive at the regional and international level. We had put such demands in front of several previous governments time and again, but this government has kept its words and delivered to the industry," Inam added.
"I hope the government will continue to support the industry…to achieve the next milestone of going on expansion," he said. "The government should extend the deadline for setting up new textile units on subsidised interest rates for one year, as it expires in March 2021.”
“There are many industrialists considering expansion in production with an increase in export orders.”

*Cotton production, import*
Pakistan has to import five million bales (of 225 kilograms each), which comes equal to estimated local production of eight million bales (of 150 kilograms each) this year, imports are estimated to cost around $1.8 billion.
This is a huge task. “We have just started the imports after coming out of the challenging times under Covid-19. But we are compelled to import cotton after local production remained sluggish for another year," he said.
Pakistan saw a jump of almost 1,000% in import of cotton in dollar-term at $67.43 million in August compared to $6.30 million in the same month of last year, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).
The import of cotton surged 255% in the first two months (July-August) of the current fiscal year 2021.
Pakistan Cotton Ginners Association (PCGA) former chairman Dr Jassu Mal Leemani said the recent heavy rainfall has damaged 200,000-300,000 bales in Sindh and another 300,000-400,000 bales damaged in Punjab due to pest and whitefly attack in Punjab.
Besides, farmers have sown cotton on the lower area this year due to non-availability of quality seeds for the past several years.
The cotton production is on a decline since Pakistan achieved record-high production around 15 million bales in 2015-16, he recalled.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's leather manufactures worth of US $98.23 million were exported during the first 2 months of the current fiscal year (FY21) ,an increase by 8.39% compared to the same period last year, according to Pakistan Bureau of Statistics..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani cotton yarn exports to China surge*

Guangdong province imports locally produced low-count sirospun yarns


October 04, 2020








*SHANGHAI: *Pakistan exported $54.613 million worth of cotton yarn in August, registering a year-on-year decline of 51.36%, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics. However, its cotton yarn export to China surged in the same month. Data from China’s General Administration of Customs shows that Beijing imported $41.836 million worth of cotton yarn (commodity code number 5205) from Pakistan in August, which is 4.36 times more than $9.592 million imported in August 2019, with a year-on-year increase of 336%.
To find out the fact behind the substantial growth of Pakistan’s cotton yarn export to China, CEN reporters attended the 2020 Autumn Joint Exhibition of China National Textile and Apparel Council. Low-count sirospun yarn “Pakistan mainly produces low-count sirospun yarns, such as those of 8s or 10s, generally below 21s, which are mostly imported to south China’s Guangdong province to be made into denim,” said Huang Xifeng, sales executive of import and export department at Litai Xingshi Holding.

“We imported about 1,000 tons of cotton yarn from Pakistan every year,” Yang Bin, director of Seazon Textile and Apparel in Foshan, China said in an interview with the China Economic Net. “Our denim fabric is made of thick and low-count yarns which are basically 10s or 8s, no more than 12s.” The fabric woven with higher-count yarns is thinner and softer. Yang added that he has cooperated with Pakistan’s cotton yarn manufacturers for nearly 10 years.
“As for Pakistan’s cotton yarn, we only imported it from explorer, a Pakistani manufacturer, with which we have cooperated for more than 10 years,” he said. “Produced locally in Pakistan with American and Australian cotton as raw materials, it boasts the best quality of all.” And yet, most of the other Pakistani producers adopt locally grown cotton, which may save hundreds of yuan per ton.

Although Pakistani cotton is somewhat of inferior quality to that in America, Australia, and China, it can be turned into denim, Yang said. Pakistani cotton yarn cheaper than China “The main reason for the surge in import lies in the fact that Pakistan’s yarn export to China enjoys zero tariff, thus having a greater competitive advantage internationally,” said Xiamen Naseem

Trade general manager Ke Jiangwei. The company has been importing Pakistani yarn for many years in China. “That’s why we prefer Pakistani cotton yarn even when we are offered the same price,” he said
THIS ARTICLE ORIGINALLY APPEARED ON THE CHINA ECONOMIC NET

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
For Nov 2020, significant growth has been seen in the exports*

- Home Textiles (20%)

- Pharmaceutical products (20%)

- Rice (14%)

- Surgical Goods (11%)

- Stockings & Socks (41%)

- Jerseys & Pullovers (21%)

- Women's Garments (11%)

- Men’s Garments (4.3%), as compared to Nov 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s exports are regaining momentum, witnessing a strong comeback in November, said Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment Razak Dawood said.

During Nov 2020, Pakistan exports to :............................................


*Vietnam increased by 121%,
China by 30%,
UK by 27%,
Italy by 26%,
US by 25%*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Organic Meat Company Limited (TOMCL) in a notice to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX), announced that it has secured a* high-value contract for the supply of frozen boneless meat with a multinational company called ‘National Food Company (Americana)’ in the Kingdom of Saudi Arabia (KSA).*

National Food Company is one of the most successful organizations in the Middle East and is considered to be one of the largest food manufacturing and distributing companies in the region, read the notification.

According to the details shared by the company, the value of this contract is approximately $3.9 million, and the timeline is for twelve months. The Pakistani company will supply 100 MT of frozen boneless meat on a monthly basis via sea to Jeddah.

TOMCL is the first company from Pakistan to be approved by the multinational food processing company for the supply of meat from Pakistan. It is also the only company to have gotten approval from the Saudi Arabia Drug Authority (SFDA) to export frozen meat via sea to KSA.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s monthly exports to US cross $400mn mark first time*

Pakistan’s exports to the US during the months of October and November 2020 stood at $430 million and $437 million, respectively.

The announcement was made by Adviser to Prime Minister for Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood, who encouraged exporters to opt for aggressive marketing.

“I am glad to share that exports of Pakistan to US during the months of October and November 2020 stood at $430 million and $437 million, respectively,” shared Dawood in a tweet post on Tuesday.

“This is the first time that our exports to the US have crossed $400 million mark in a month. It is a great achievement by our exporters and I encourage them to market their exports to the US aggressively in order to capture a greater share of the market,” he said

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## xyx007

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1337850646905688067

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Kernal Basmati*


https://nation.com.pk/Columnist/faisal-hassan
*Faisal Hassan*
December 14, 2020

Well done both, government and rice trade under the umbrella of REAP, for protecting the brand name Kernal as linked to Pakistani basmati Super Kernal.

Super Kernal got the name from Kernal Basmati, a basmati variety of early 1960s.

Basmati rice is a special type of aromatic rice, that has long and slender grains with high cooking quality when grown in its traditional area locally named as ‘kallar tract’ in Pakistan and some areas in India, famous being Dehradun.

The first ever basmati variety ‘Basmati 370’ was approved on selection basis and released in 1933 for general cultivation by Rice Farm, Kala Shah Kaku (now Rice Research Institute, Kala Shah Kaku).

Later on, another basmati variety named Kernal Basmati, through farmer’s selection became popular and widely spread among the rice farming community on its distinguished merits. It had high salt tolerance and could grow with unfit ground water and harsh climate, extra-long grains, and easy threshing (manual) compared to the original and only land race of Pakistan and India: Basmati 370. All other quality characteristics (aroma, softness, kernel elongation after cooking, etc) were at par with the Basmati-370.

Several newspaper articles revealed that during the 1965 war between Pakistan and India, the seed of Kernel Basmati crossed over to India for the first time. Then, the Indian rice industry took full advantage of these traits and used it to the maximum for its basmati breeding programmes and exponential export growth. In India, Kernal Basmati has many names; Pakistan Basmati, Basmati 386, HBC 19, Karnal Local and Taraori Basmati with many different spellings.

India still hides its prized possession such as the traditional Pakistani land race variety like Basmati 370, while it was evolved in Pakistan and has been under cultivation in the paddy fields of Pakistan since 1960/61. It seems hard to understand why our scientists and traders did not own it and the both stakeholders have been trying to bury it for long.



In the best interest of the Pakistan and rice industry, I wish the trade before was as vigilant to protect its commercial interests as it is now. In the past, on safeguarding Basmati Interests, we let Indian trade” off the hook “on many occasions. For example, in 2004, we have been intentionally hiding the authentic proof of showing to international authorities, how India is showing Pakistani evolved Basmati varieties as Indian traditional Basmati varieties?

There is no doubt that both traders and researchers are responsible for this who have put Pakistan on the defensive. In this regard, please see my articles entitled “India commercially exploits Pakistani basmati,” published in the Nation, and “Indian basmati varieties originate from Pakistani kernal,” published in the Business Recorder in February, 2004.

Pakistan just had to confront Indian trade. We didn’t. Why? Instead in August 2004, we struck a trade deal. India included our Basmati variety, Super Basmati (a mega variety released in 1996) in their list and Pakistan included the Indian variety, so called Pusa basmati (dubious duplicate?). This gave India great leverage in the international marketing of basmati.

Whenever I tried to raise the voice against this injustice. I was labelled as the one who is “watching and protecting his personal interests” due to the linkage of “Kernal” Basmati to my late father Col [R] Syed Mukhtar Hussain.

Researchers have proved themselves too weak in protecting and promoting their scientific research of finding DNA markers enabling differentiating Basmati rice varieties from the other varieties. Pakistan did not make any protocol on DNA testing of Basmati as India did. We should have done it. Pakistan research institutes with high tech laboratories did not participate in collaborative trials of basmati. Two labs of India participated. I didn’t get any response from the government or research industry to do the needful.

Research had to find one DNA marker to separate the Indian variety Yamini (CSR30). Pakistan would have benefitted in millions of dollars and at the same time countered the once again bogus Indian narrative of traditional versus evolved.

On the policy side, our biggest blunder has been not fighting the patent case against Rice Tek in the late 1990s. Why didn’t we challenge them? I have no idea. India fought the case and won it for both India and Pakistan. The knowledge they gained, in fighting the case, was applied in future basmati trade wars with Pakistan.

Despite all this we finally managed to get a bigger share in European market due to the pesticide issue faced by Indian traders (Poetic justice). My past experience of the rice trade, research and of the government watching Basmati interests are very disappointing and disheartening. All three let down Basmati badly. In my view no one can stop the real potential Pakistan basmati.

The day border trade with Iran is legally opened an economic revolution will come. One million tonnes of the Iranian basmati market has been waiting for us for long, besides other agriculture commodities. The Vikings in the old ages used to make their ships only from the corner tree of the forest which is considered to be the strongest, as it goes through the greatest stress and strain during its growth. Both, Kernal Basmati and Pakistan, share the same predicament. Both shine, perform, excel and deliver under pressure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani mangoes fetch better prices*

Ministry of Commerce to focus on exploring new markets, obtain tariff concessions


December 13, 2020










*ISLAMABAD: *Mango exports are maintaining a positive trajectory and Pakistani mangoes are getting better prices as compared to previous years, noted the Ministry of Commerce during a consultative session on the issues regarding exports of mango.

The exports of mango increased to $104 million in 2019-20 from $78 million in the previous year. The main markets for Pakistan’s exports are United Arab Emirates, United Kingdom, Afghanistan, Oman and Saudi Arabia.

During the meeting, all bottlenecks being faced by the growers and exporters of mangoes were discussed in detail. The main issues identified included compliance requirements, high freight charges, lack of cold storage areas at airports and insufficient water/vapour treatment facilities.

However, it was agreed that the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) will examine all the legal issues for operationalising the already-imported Vapour Heat Treatment Plant, presently lying at the Expo Centre Karachi.

It was also agreed that the Ministry of Commerce will focus on exploring new markets and obtain tariff concessions for export of mangoes.

Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood suggested that TDAP should double its efforts for marketing Pakistani mangoes abroad.

Furthermore, participants of the meeting also agreed that efforts will be made to establish cold storage areas on airport and shipping ports and the Ministry of Aviation and the Civil Aviation Authority (CAA) will be approached for reserving a dedicated area for mango consignments.

The CAA would be approached to install bigger scanners for scanning the consignments instead of loading and unloading small crates.


_Published in The Express Tribune, December 13th, 2020._

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

MashaAllah, industrialists including Faisalabad have broken the records of previous years of export. New industries are increasing and wide employment opportunities are being created.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Iran, Pakistan open 2nd border crossing for trade surge*

The Frontier Post
December 19, 2020


GABD: Iran and Pakistan have inaugurated the second official border crossing for the transfer of goods and passengers.

The border point opened during a ceremony on Saturday, with Iran’s Minister of Roads and Urban Development Mohammad Eslami and the Pakistani Minister for Defense Production Zubaida Jalal attending the event.

The gateway connects Rimadan, located in Dashtyari country of Iran’s southeastern Sistan and Baluchestan Province, with Pakistan’s Gabd.

The Rimadan border crossing has a capacity for exporting and importing goods and transporting Pakistani pilgrims and tourists.

The border’s 70-kilometer distance with Gwadar port also enables Pakistani citizens to reach Iran’s strategic Chabahar port, from where they can travel by plane or train to Iran’s religious cities and tourist sites.

The connection of the Rimadan border with Pakistan’s Karachi port would pave the way for linking China and Southeast Asian countries to Eastern Europe.

In an interview with IRNA news agency, Iran’s Ambassador to Pakistan Mohammad Ali Hosseini said there was only one crossing, Mirjaveh-Taftan, on the 900-kilometer border between the two neighboring states.

So, he added, Iranian and Pakistani officials decided to open two more border gateways, Rimadan-Gabd and Pishin-Mand.

The envoy also stressed that the inauguration of Rimdan-Gabd border point will increase economic and trade cooperation between Tehran and Islamabad, reduce smuggling and improve the livelihood of border residents as well as the security situation along the common frontier.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Export of fish and fish products declined by 9.72pc while that of fruits dipped by 9.62pc, foreign sales of vegetables dipped by 5.91pc, and spices 1.62pc. However, exports of tobacco up by 9.7pc, and meat products 6.34pc during the months under review.

No exports of wheat, sugar, and pulses following the imposition of ban from the country in March.
After a long time, leather exports also rebounded by 5.66pc, driven mainly by sales of leather garments, gloves, followed by other products. 

The exports of engineering goods went up 17.71pc and surgical instruments 1.84pc during the period under review.

Footwear exports went down by 8.66pc on the back of leather footwear. However, exports of canvas footwear was up over 63.39pc.

Contrary to these, exports of carpets and rugs decreased in value by 2.58pc and in quantity by 19.92pc during the first five months from a year ago. However, those of sports goods went down 14.03pc with football dipping by 23.91pc. Tanned leather exports also plunged 34.95pc.

Year-on-year, exports of jewellery surged 85.86pc, and handicraft 100pc. However, the exports of gems dipped 2.61pc, furniture 10.66pc, molasses 73.08pc, and gur 0.4pc.

_Published in Dawn, December 27th, 2020_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt sets $20.86bn textile, apparel export target under new policy *

The federal government has set a target of $20.86 billion for textiles and apparel export during the next five years.

According to the details, the Commerce Ministry has fixed a $13.6bn export target of textiles and apparel in the ongoing fiscal year, while the government has set a target to export textile products worth $14.7bn in 2021-22, $16.3bn in 2022-23, $18.3bn in 2023-24, and $20.8bn in 2024-25.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan posts ‘Highest-Ever’ Exports figure for the month of December*


Pakistan exports for the month of December 2020 have grown by 18.3 percent to USD 2.357 billion as compared to USD 1.993 billion in December 2019.

Despite the coronavirus pandemic, Pakistan exports continued to flourish hitting over USD 2.3 billion, the highest ever in the month of December.

“It gives me immense pleasure to inform that, Alhamdolillah, according to provisional data, Pakistan exports for the month of December 2020 have grown by 18.3 percent to USD 2.357 billion as compared to USD 1.993 billion in December 2019, an increase of USD 364 million over December 2019,” shared Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood in a series of tweets on Friday.

The advisor said that the figures are “the highest export ever in the month of December.”

For the period July-December 2020, Pakistan’s exports increased by 4.9pc to USD 12.104 billion as compared to USD 11.533 billion in the corresponding period last year

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s electric fans exports rose by 15.54% during the first 5 months YoY.

According to Pakistan Statistics Bureau, the exported electric fans worth $10.040 mln during July-November (2020-21).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jewellery's exports up 85.66pct YOY*
By Gwadar Pro


ISLAMABAD, Jan. 14 (Gwadar Pro) – Pakistan’s exports of artificial jewellery increased by 85.66 percent during the first five months of FY2020-21 compared to the corresponding period of last year. 

The data of the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) showed that the exported jewellery stood at $4.246 million in July-November (2020-21) against the exports of $2.287 million in July- November (2019-20). 

Meanwhile, the jewellery exports in November 2020 were recorded at $1.338 million as against the exports of $0.666 million in November 2019, the PBS data revealed. 

On month-on-month basis the exports of artificial jewellery also rose by 34.88 percent in November 2020 as compared to the exports of $ 0.992 million in October 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*December textile exports reach historic high*

January 16, 2021








Textile exports during December 2020 increased by 22.72 percent to a historic high of $1.401 billion compared to $1.14bn in the corresponding month of last year. — File photo


ISLAMABAD: Textile exports during December 2020 increased by 22.72 per cent to a historic high of $1.401 billion compared to $1.14bn in the corresponding month of last year, latest data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics on Friday showed.

On a month-on-month basis, the country’s exports during the month increased by 9.20pc.
On a cumulative basis, the textile exports increased by 7.79pc to $7.442bn in July-December against $6.904bn in the same period last year, the data showed.

The textile commodities that contributed to positive trade growth included knitwear, exports of which increased to $1.849bn during 1HFY21 compared to $1.586bn last year. Likewise, bedwear exports increased by 16.38pc to $1.394bn; towels exports increased by 17.47pc to $445.709 million.

The exports of tents, canvas and tarpulin grew by 57.77pc to $62.477m; readymade garments by 5.54pc to $1.490bn; art, silk and synthetic textile increased by 0.17pc to $167.502m; made-up article by 17.46pc to $379.229m.

Meanwhile, exports of the commodities that witnessed negative growth included raw cotton, declining by 96.14pc to $0.592m while those of cotton yarn decreased by 26.36pc to $400.730m.
In addition, exports of cotton cloth also decreased by 7.73pc to $935.009m and yarn (other than cotton yarn) by 7.28pc to $13.464m.

It is pertinent to mention here that the country’s merchandise exports increased by 4.98pc during the first half of the current fiscal year as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The total exports from the country during July-December were recorded at $12.110bn against $11.524bn during the same period last year, according to the latest PBS data.

The imports into the country during the period under review also increased by 5.72pc by growing from $23.195bn last year to $24.521bn during the first half of current fiscal year.
Based on the figures, the country’s trade deficit increased by 6.44pc during the first half compared to the corresponding period of last year. The trade deficit during the first six months of the current fiscal year was recorded at $12.423bn against the deficit of $11.671bn last year.


_Published in Dawn, January 16th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## FuturePAF

Has the Locust problem also ended? If the locust are gone, can we expect crop and cotton yields to go up dramatically this year?


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports increase 9.7% to Rs1.97 trillion in H1*


The Frontier Post 
January 17, 2021


ISLAMABAD (APP): The exports from Pakistan in rupee increased by 9.7 percent during the first half (H1) of the current fiscal year as compared to corresponding period of last year, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

The exports during July-December (2020-21) were recorded at Rs1,978,764 million as against Rs1,803,776 million during July- December (2019-20), showing an increase of 9.7 percent, according to provisional data of PBs.

On year-on-year basis, the exports from Pakistan during December, 2020 amounted to Rs378,792 million as against Rs308,032 during December 2019, showing growth of 22.97 percent.

On month-on-month basis, the exports increased by 9.59 percent in December 2020 when compared to the exports of Rs345,640 million in November, 2020.

The main commodities of exports during December, 2020 were knitwear (Rs54,761 million), readymade garments (Rs45,609 million), bed wear (Rs40,981 million), rice (Rs26,658 million), cotton cloth (Rs25,907 million), cotton Yarn (Rs15,396 million), fruits (Rs13,504 million), towels (Rs13,288 million), madeup articles, excluding towels and bedwear (Rs11,547 million) and Basmati rice (Rs10,596 million).

On the other hand, the imports into the country during July – December, 2020 totaled Rs3,999,061 million as against Rs3,630,229 million during the corresponding period of last year, showing an increase of 10.16 percent.

Meanwhile, Imports into Pakistan during December, 2020 amounted to Rs801,162 million as against Rs683,354 million in November, 2020 and Rs622,709 million during December 2019, showing an increase of 17.24 percent over November, 2020 and of 28.66 percent over December 2019.

The main commodities of imports during December, 2020 were petroleum products (Rs56,500 million), wheat unmillied (Rs40,598 million), petroleum crude (Rs38,052 million), palm Oil (Rs37,754 million), plastic materials (Rs. 35,421 million), mobile phone (Rs34,378 million), natural gas, liquefied (Rs29,019 million), iron and steel scrap (Rs26,812 million), raw cotton (Rs24,831 million) and power generating machinery (Rs24,427 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pharmaceutical exports increase 23.62pc in 1st half of FY 2020-21*

The pharmaceutical exports were recorded at US $138.751 million during July-December (2020-21), showing growth of 23.62 percent.


APP 
19 Jan 2021


ISLAMABAD: The exports of pharmaceutical products from the country witnessed an increase of 23.62 percent during the first half of ongoing financial year (2020-21) as compared to the exports of corresponding period of last year.

The pharmaceutical exports were recorded at US $138.751 million during July-December (2020-21) as against the export of US $112.238 million during July-December (2019-20), showing growth of 23.62 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In terms of quantity, the exports of pharmaceutical products also increased by 31.61 percent by going up from 7,428 metric tons to 9,776 metric tons, according to the data.

Meanwhile, year- on- year basis the pharmaceutical goods export increased by 26.53 percent during the month of December 2020 as compared to the same month of last year.

The pharmaceutical exports in December 2020 were recorded at US $24.700 million against the export of $19.521 million in December 2019, the PBS data revealed.

On month- on- month basis, the exports of pharmaceutical witnessed nominal increase of 1.07 percent in December 2020 when compared to $24.438 million in November 2020.

It is pertinent to mention here that the country’s trade deficit witnessed an increase of 5.93 percent during the first six months of financial year 2020-21 as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The exports witnessed increase of 5.09% and reached to $12.110 billion against the exports of $11.524 billion of the same period of last year.

On the other hand, the country’s imports also rose by 5.51% and went up from $23.195 billion last fiscal year to $24.473 billion of same period of fiscal year 2020-21.

Based on the figures, the trade deficit during the period under review was recorded at $12.363 billion against the deficit of $11.671 billion during last year, showing increase of 5.93 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan can take IT exports to $10b*

OICCI report highlights importance of stable regulatory practices to attract FDI


Our Correspondent
January 19, 2021







*KARACHI: *Pakistan has the potential to enhance its IT exports to $10 billion from the current $2 billion, said a report released by the Overseas Investors Chamber of Commerce and Industry (OICCI).

The report titled “OICCI Recommendations for Digital Economy” highlighted the much-needed shift required to capture the opportunity of digital transformation happening within and outside Pakistan through a new mindset.

“By digitising most, if not all, key segments of the economy could boost IT exports to $10 billion annually, provide a significant growth to gross domestic product (GDP), attract billions of dollars in foreign direct investment (FDI) and create new jobs within a short period,” the report added.

It highlighted the FDI potential by creating an enabling environment for investment in the platform and hi-tech ecosystem so that Pakistan could attract global IT platform players and venture capital funds to accelerate innovation.

The OICCI digital recommendations cover six key areas which include connectivity, digital financial system, export growth and digital skills, platforms and e-commerce ecosystem, innovation and regulatory environment, and digital governance and citizen services.

Highlighting the potential for IT exports, OICCI President Haroon Rashid said, “While IT exports from Pakistan are only worth $1-2 billion, the Philippines, with half the population of Pakistan, exports IT services worth about $30 billion, India over $190 billion and many other Asian countries are also well ahead of Pakistan,”

“This should be a cause for great concern to the authorities but at the same time could be a motivational factor as Pakistan has great potential to boost its IT exports with a focused short and medium-term strategy and its delivery by key stakeholders.”

The report underlined the importance of stable and inclusive regulatory practices to ensure effective participation of global players in platform economy to attract FDI, make a significant positive impact on GDP growth and connect Pakistan to global e-commerce and creative economy opportunity.

While acknowledging the recent inauguration of Special Technology Zones, the report pointed out, “However, for immediate gains, OICCI has recommended the need to establish a digital mechanism to provide ease of doing business coverage in public-private partnership to bring 5-10 million square feet of space quickly in utilisation through virtual authority.”

Other recommendations include the need to massively improve the quality and stability of connectivity by pushing a “fiberisation drive”, accelerated focus on digital financial services by removing existing friction, enabling the country to be integrated with global chains and improved citizen and business services, through digital governance, which can significantly help in terms of service efficiency and image of the country.

With a highly improved security environment, duly recognised by independent sources, and an attractive operating cost, in terms of hard currencies, following massive depreciation of the rupee, the OICCI emphasised the need for sustained and structured efforts for improving the global image of Pakistan as an attractive destination for FDI, especially for large international technology players.


_Published in The Express Tribune, January 19th, 2021._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Traders urge simplification of export procedures, laws*

The Frontier Post
January 22, 2021


PESHAWAR: Trading community has urged the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) and Pakistan Customs to simplify the procedures and removal of complicated laws to boost national exports and enhance the regional trade.

The demand was made during an awareness seminar titled ‘Foreign Exchange’ jointly organized by Sarhad Chamber of Commerce and Industry and State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) here in Chamber House on Friday.
The event was chaired by SCCI president Sherbaz Bilour and senior vice president EngrManzoorElahi. Besides, the chamber former vice president Abdul Jalil Jan, executive body members Zahoor Khan, Muhamamd Auranzeb, Khalid Shahzad, Ihsanullah, Imtiaz Ahmad, Saddar Gul, FaizRasool, Shamsul Rahim, Jawad Kazmi, senior officials from State Bank of Pakistan Faizan Umar, Amir Mumtaz, Addl Collector Customs Zakir Khan an official of Soneri Bank Sherhyar Amjad, Smeda provincial chief Rashid Aman, traders, exporters and importers attended the seminar at large.

The speakers pointed out the problems being faced by exporters and importers regarding export form [E-Form], export development surcharge, export in US dollar against PKR (Pakistan rupees) and other issues.
The meeting thoroughly held deliberations on aforementioned issues and suggested a number of proposals for their amicable resolution. 

The participants asked the commercial banks to facilitate the business community regarding export form [E-form] so that it can help to improve bilateral trade between Pakistan and Afghanistan and rest of the regional countries.

The business community urged the SBP to issue directives to commercial banks in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to allow and facilitate them while doing export to Afghanistan and central Asian countries in US dollar against the PKR so that can help to improve the regional trade and Pakistan’s export, besides stabilize the local economy.

Sherbaz Bilour called upon the government, the central bank, customs deptt and other relevant authorities to initiate measures to simplify the complicated laws and regulations to give a boost to regional trade.
The SCCI chief asked the SBP to issue directives to commercial banks in Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to allow export in US dollars against the Pakistani rupee, which can promote bilateral trade through using legal means and banking channels and improve the country’s export as well as stabilized the local economy.

Earlier, the SBP officials apprised the participants regarding the Foreign Exchange, different rules and regulation relating to exports and goals set in this regard.

On the occasion, SCCI SVP Engr Manzoor Elahi and others also spoke on the occasion and pointed out the bottlenecks that have hindered the bilateral trade with Afghanistan and regional countries and suggested a number of proposals for their amicable resolution.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## aziqbal

increasing exports is one thing 

creating the right condition for sustainable long term export growth is another 

lets hope for continued growth

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports to increase significantly in next 6 months: S M Muneer*

Recorder Report 
24 Jan 2021


KARACHI: United Business Group’s Patron in-Chief and former President FPCCI S M Muneer has expressed hope that Pakistan’s exports will increase significantly in the next six months and economy will improve further.

S M Muneer said that all the industries of the country have started benefiting from the increase in exports and the economy are continuously improving. The industries which were in deficit are now moving towards profit.

He hoped that all the industries of Pakistan would turn a profit in the next few months. He said that the industries were continuing their production process, the textile sector was doing well and other sectors would also enter the positive zone in the next few months.

He asked the government to provide incentives to exporters for further increase in exports, implementation of other relevant policies including textile policy and zero rating of textile sector.

SM Muneer said that covid-19 has spread very fast in Bangladesh and foreign buyers Instead of placing new orders there; they have started placing orders to Pakistan. Now orders are not going to Bangladesh. 

The covid-19 in Pakistan has been reduced to some extent but people should continue to take measures to protect themselves from the corona virus and avoid shaking hands and meeting people. Unfortunately, people across Pakistan are careless.

At present, 4,000 people are dying daily from the corona virus in the United States, while 1,500 in England, 1,000 in Brazil, India and Bangladesh. New Zealand Prime Minister Jacinda Ardern has overcome Code 19 in her own country and other countries should follow the same spirit while Prime Minister of Canada Justin Trudeau has also taken strong measures to control Covid-19.

S.M Muneer said that we have taken a stand against the dishonesty and rigging in the recent FPCCI elections by the leaders of the Businessmen’s Panel and their presidential candidate Mian Nasser Hyatt Maggo. Our group UBG’s presidential candidate Khalid Tawab had won the presidential election in the federation election, but the three-member Election Commission had earlier voted for Khalid Tawab who was winning by one vote. 

The votes of Mian Nasser Hyatt Maggo were equalized and when the contest was tied, after everyone left, the envelope which could only be opened in front of the DGTO or the court was opened automatically and one vote of Mian Nasser Hyatt Maggo was increased.

In a letter to the DGTO, the Election Commission has admitted that it had opened the sealed envelope and asked for 30 days, but the DGTO is set to hear the case in the next two days. He said that we have gone to the DGTO with all the evidence and got the justice soon.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pharmaceutical exports increase 23.62pc in 1st half of FY 2020-21*


The pharmaceutical exports were recorded at US $138.751 million during July-December (2020-21), showing growth of 23.62 percent.

APP
24 Jan 2021

ISLAMABAD: The exports of Pharmaceutical products from the country witnessed an increase of 23.62 percent during the first half of ongoing financial year (2020-21) as compared to the exports of corresponding period of last year.

The pharmaceutical exports were recorded at US $138.751 million during July-December (2020-21) as against the export of US $112.238 million during July-December (2019-20), showing growth of 23.62 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In terms of quantity, the exports of pharmaceutical products also increased by 31.61 percent by going up from 7,428 metric tons to 9,776 metric tons, according to the data.

Meanwhile, year- on- year basis the pharmaceutical goods export increased by 26.53 percent during the month of December 2020 as compared to the same month of last year.

The pharmaceutical exports in December 2020 were recorded at US $24.700 million against the export of $19.521 million in December 2019, the PBS data revealed.

On month- on- month basis, the exports of pharmaceutical witnessed nominal increase of 1.07 percent in December 2020 when compared to $24.438 million in November 2020.

It is pertinent to mention here that the country’s trade deficit witnessed an increase of 5.93 percent during the first six months of financial year 2020-21 as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The exports witnessed increase of 5.09% and reached to $12.110 billion against the exports of $11.524 billion of the same period of last year.

On the other hand, the country’s imports also rose by 5.51% and went up from $23.195 billion last fiscal year to $24.473 billion of same period of fiscal year 2020-21.

Based on the figures, the trade deficit during the period under review was recorded at $12.363 billion against the deficit of $11.671 billion during last year, showing increase of 5.93 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan set to break record for Kinnow Exports.*

Jan, 2021


*



*


Known as the Mandarin Hybrid fruit that delivers a flavor akin to none, markets such as Russia, Iran, and other Central Asian countries look forward to buying the fruit every year. Only last year, Pakistan earned its highest export revenue of $222 million from exports amounting to 370,000 tonnes of Kinnow.

As per reports, Pakistan’s total trade volume for Kinnow sits at Rs. 125 billion. Among major harvesting units, Faisalabad and Sargodha account for the majority of Kinnow yield, amassing 80% of total production in Pakistan last year.

On average, Pakistan exports 3 to 4 lac tonnes of Kinnow every year. Central Asian countries such as Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, and Uzbekistan are some of the main export destinations for the fruit, with Russia being the biggest buyer in the export markets


----------



## ghazi52

*US, UK, China top three destinations of Pakistani exports in 1st half*


Total exports to the USA during July-December (2020-21) were recorded at US $ 2280.318 million, showing growth of 9.94 percent.

APP
27 Jan 2021








ISLAMABAD: United States of America (USA) remained the top export destinations of the Pakistani products during the first half of financial year (2020-21), followed by United Kingdom (UK) and China.
Total exports to the USA during July-December (2020-21) were recorded at US $ 2280.318 million against the exports of US $ 2074.080 million during July-December (2019-20), showing growth of 9.94 percent, according to State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).

This was followed by UK, wherein Pakistan exported goods worth US $ 956.498 million against the exports of US $ 863.333 million last year, showing increase of 10.79 percent.

China was the at third top export destination, where Pakistan exported products worth US $ 837.912 million during the months under review against the exports of US $936.858 million during last year, showing decline of 10.56 percent, SBP data revealed.

Among other countries, Pakistani exports to Germany stood at US $ 748.793 million against US $670.934 million during last year, showing increase of 11.60 percent while the exports to UAE were recorded at US $ 697.154 million against US $ 827.731 million last year, the data revealed.

During July-December (2020-21), the exports to Holland were recorded at US $516.107 million against US $502.087 million whereas the exports to Afghanistan stood at US $ 450.243 million against US $543.159 million.

Pakistan’s exports to Italy were recorded at $355.294 million against the exports of US $ 386.969 million while the exports to Spain were recorded at US $ 362.753 million against US $ 445.086 million last year.
The exports to Bangladesh stood at US $ 274.246 million against US $ 369.313 million.

Similarly, the exports to France during the months under review were recorded at US $ 212.560 million against US $ 222.013 million while the exports to Saudi Arabia stood at US $ 244.221 million against US $ 243.201 million.

Pakistan’s exports to Turkey were recorded at US $ 124.498 million during the current year compared to US $148.465 million last year whereas the exports to Canada stood at US $ 143.398 million against US $ 143.242 million, to Poland US $ 141.437 million against US $ 131.912 million whereas the exports to Australia stood at US $ 119.698 million during the current year against US $ 99.698 million during last year.

The overall imports into the all countries increased by 4.83 percent, from $22.136 billion to $23.207 billion, according to the data.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan received the Geographical Indicator (GI) tag for its Basmati, paving the way for creating a local registry for this particular strain of rice and making a case in the world markets for its protection as a Pakistani product.


----------



## ghazi52

*Electric fan exports increases 11.89pc in 1st half of FY 2020-21*


The country exported electric fan worth US $11.738 million during July-December (2020-21), showing growth of 11.89 percent.


APP 
28 Jan 2021


https://twitter.com/share?text=Elec...nturl=https://www.brecorder.com/news/40057258










ISLAMABAD: The exports of electric fan witnessed an increase of 11.89 percent during the first half of financial year (2020-21) as compare to the corresponding period of last fiscal year.

The country exported electric fan worth US $11.738 million during July-December (2020-21) as against the exports of US $10.491 million during July-December (2019-20), showing growth of 11.89 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In terms of quantity, the exports of electric fan also rose by 24.28 percent by going up from 589,000 to 732,000, according to the data.

Meanwhile, on year-to-year basis, the exports of electric fan however witnessed decline of 5.66 percent during the month of December 2020 as compared to the same month of last year.

The exports of fan from the country during December 2020 were recorded at $1.699 million against the exports of $1.801 million in December 2019.

On month-on-month basis, the exports of electric fan witnessed an increase of 16.13 percent during December 2020 as compared to the exports of $1.463 million in November 2020, the PBS data revealed.

It is pertinent to mention here that the country’s trade deficit witnessed an increase of 5.93 percent during the first six months of financial year 2020-21, as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The exports witnessed increase of 5.09% and reached to $12.110 billion against the exports of $11.524 billion of the same period of last year.

On the other hand, the country’s imports also rose by 5.51% and went up from $23.195 billion last fiscal year to $24.473 billion of same period of fiscal year 2020-21.

Based on the figures, the trade deficit during the period under review was recorded at $12.363 billion against the deficit of $11.671 billion during last year, showing increase of 5.93 percent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt allows export companies to establish branch offices abroad*


The federal government has allowed export-oriented companies to establish branch offices abroad, it was learnt on Wednesday.

Sources said that the Economic Coordination Committee had approved a policy on ‘Equity Investment Abroad by Residents’ during its last meeting, following which the export-oriented companies can now establish subsidiary/branch office abroad.

The Finance Division had proposed that exporters may be allowed to remit up to 10pc of their average annual export earnings of the last three calendar years or $100,000, whichever is higher, during a calendar year to establish subsidiaries/branch offices abroad without prior approval of the SBP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports to China up 41pc in December*


APP
01 Feb 2021


BEIJING: Pakistan’s exports to China crossed $312.33 million in December 2020, shows the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC).

Exports increased by 41 percent on a year-on-year basis last December, according to GACC figures received by Pakistan.

Despite the epidemic of Covid-19, bilateral trade has increased significantly. Pakistan’s exports stood at $312.33 million in December 2020, up 41 percent from $221 million in the same month of the previous year, which grew for six consecutive months, China Economic Net (CEN) reported.

Last month Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood announced via Twitter that Pakistan’s export to China registered an increase of 30% in November 2020.

Pakistan made the highest gain in December 2020 when its export volume was $312.33 million against total exports to China.

Overall, from January to December 2020, China’s imports from Pakistan counted $2.12 billion irrespective of Covid-19 that impacted fiscal 2020.

This year China’s export to Pakistan decreased 4.95 percent amounting to $15.36 billion as compared to the previous year which was $ 16.17 billion.

The total volume of trade between China and Pakistan was decreased by 2.69 percent amounting to $17.49 billion as compared to 2019 which was $17.97 billion due to COVID-19.

In the fourth quarter, China’s imports rose 44% from the previous year to $695.63 million, while the overall imports and exports in last quarter increased 4% amounting to $5.46 billion whereas in the last year it was $5.27 billion.

Among the growth of trade in major products between the two countries, textiles, seafood and agricultural products have increased year on year, which has promoted Pakistan’s economic recovery and increased its exports to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s Exports Remain Above $2 Billion for Four Consecutive Months*

Pakistan’s exports have remained above $2 billion for four consecutive months, Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood, announced through his Twitter profile on Monday.

This has happened for the first time in eight years, according to Dawood.

He wrote, “Alhamdolillah, I am happy to share that our exports have maintained growth & for the first time in 8 years, the exports have crossed the 2-billion mark in four consecutive months. Our export for Jan 2021 is up by 8 percent to $2.14 billion, compared to $ 1.98 billion in Jan 2020 according to provisional figures.”

A.A.H Soomro, Managing Director at Khadim Ali Shah Bukhari Securities, while commenting on the exports said,

Although, it is too early to celebrate but 8% growth is a respectable trend. The country needs to grow at double digits to be able to feed the gap created by rising imports amid an expansionary economic policy.We need the $2.5b run-rate to see the results of the right policies. Otherwise, the currency would soon be under pressure after a few months.

Elaborating this, he said that the exports for July 2020 to January 21 have increased by 5.5 percent to $14.245 billion, as compared to $13.507 billion during the same period in the previous fiscal year. “Our cumulative exports for seven months of FY 2020-21 are showing a rising trend,” he said

Article © ProPakistani

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mrc

Food-Choked Ports Are a Drag on Pakistan’s Exporters


Pakistan’s rush to import items to tame Asia’s fastest inflation is clogging the nation’s busiest ports and is hiding something else in plain sight — exporters’ pain.




www.bloomberg.com






Govt take note 


As expected with improving economy pakistani buissnessman want to go full steam on imports for short profits

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

9.3 million pairs of jeans sold to United Kingdom market in 2019, 30 million worldwide.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*
Textile exports jump 10.8pc in January*

The export of textile commodities increased 10.79pc year-on-year to $1,323.324 million during the month of January 2021, as against $1,194.463 million in the same month of last year.

On a month-on-month basis, however, exports from the country decreased 5.54pc in January 2021 when compared with $1,400.269 million in December 2020, data issued by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics revealed.

Overall, the export of textile commodities increased 8.23pc during the first seven months (July-Jan) of the current fiscal year (FY21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year. Textile exports were recorded at $8,765.739 million in 7MFY21 against the exports of $8,099.095 million in 7MFY20..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani Cutlery exports increase 28.64 % to $70.307 million during the 7 months of financial year 2020-21, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Plastic exports increases 11.40 percent in 7 months*

Pakistan exported plastic worth $185.918 million during July-January (2020-21) as compared to the exports of $166.885 million during July-January (2019-20), showing a growth of 11.40 percent.

APP
28 Feb 2021

ISLAMABAD: The exports of plastic materials witnessed an increase of 11.40 percent during the seven months of current financial year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

Pakistan exported plastic worth $185.918 million during July-January (2020-21) as compared to the exports of $166.885 million during July-January (2019-20), showing a growth of 11.40 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) data.

In terms of quantity, the exports of plastic also rose by 26.09 percent as the country exported 195,134 metric ton of plastic during the period under review as compared to the exports of 154,758 metric ton during last fiscal year.

Meanwhile, on year-to-year basis, the exports of plastic material witnessed increase of 48.90 percent during the month of January 2021 as compared to the same month of last year.
The exports of plastic from the country during January 2021 were recorded at $21.486 million against the exports of $14.430 million in January 2020.

On month-on-month basis, the plastic exports during January 2021 rose by 18.94 percent as compared to the exports of $18.064 million in December 2020, the data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China has emerged as the top country from where Pakistan imported products of varying nature during FY 2020-21. The imports from China during July-January (2020-21) were recorded at $6807.488 million, reflecting an increase of 17.48 percent during the period, according to the _State Bank of Pakistan (SBP)._

This was followed by the UAE, from where Pakistan imported goods worth $3757.486 million against the imports of $4179.273 million last year, showing a decline of 10.09 percent. Some of Pakistan’s key imports from China include machinery, nuclear reactors, boilers, Organic chemicals, and iron or steel articles.

Owing to increased cooperation surrounding the China–Pakistan Economic Corridor and a host of infrastructure projects under construction throughout Pakistan since 2013 as part of the CPEC, Pakistan’s trade with China continues to enhance.

Pakistan and China have also continued cooperating to enhance military capabilities on various fronts amid China and Pakistan’s ongoing tensions with India. China reportedly launched the second Type 054A/P frigate, equipped with the modern surface, subsurface, and anti-air weapons, sensors, and combat management systems for Pakistan, at the beginning of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Known as the Mandarin Hybrid fruit that delivers a flavor akin to none, markets such as Russia, Iran, and other Central Asian countries look forward to buying the fruit every year. Only last year, Pakistan earned its highest export revenue of $222 million from exports amounting to *370,000 tons of Kinnow.*

As per reports, Pakistan’s total trade volume for Kinnow sits at Rs. 125 billion. Among major harvesting units, Faisalabad and Sargodha account for the majority of Kinnow yield, amassing 80% of total production in Pakistan last year.

On average, Pakistan exports 3 to 4 lac tons of Kinnow every year. Central Asian countries such as Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, and Uzbekistan are some of the main export destinations for the fruit, with Russia being the biggest buyer in the export market.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China to reopen Khunjerab Pass route on April 1*


by Shafqat Ali

ISLAMABAD, March 31 (Gwadar Pro) – Pakistan and China have agreed to reopen the Khunjerab Pass route for trade activities by April 1, said Pakistani Foreign Ministry spokesperson Zahid Hafeez Chaudhri.
“The two countries agree to reopen the pass on April 1. The pass will reopen. Both sides have no objection,” he said.

The border remained closed for over a year due to the Covid-19 pandemic. The authorities on both sides of the border have been ordered to ensure strict implementation of the Standard Operating Procedures (SOPs) and screening of all those who cross the border.

Earlier this month, Islamabad had asked China to reopen the border to facilitate cross-border trade and people-to-people exchanges.

China-Pakistan border remains closed from December 1 till March 31 every year due to severe weather conditions, as per the bilateral agreement. For the rest of the year, however, the border remains open for two-way movement of passengers as well as transportation of goods and cargo.


The border was opened for a few weeks in July 2020 to facilitate the release of stranded containers, and again in September, to shift medical material gifted by the Chinese government to GB to deal with Covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Reports Highest Monthly Exports in 10 Years*

by Syeda Masooma







Pakistan’s exports have increased to $2.345 billion in March 2021, according to the provisional figures by the Ministry of Commerce, said Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood, on Thursday.

He took to Twitter and announced, “Ministry of Commerce is glad to share that according to provisional figures, in March 2021 our exports increased to USD 2.345 billion. This is an increase of 13.4 percent over Feb-2021. It is the monthly highest in last ten years.”

He said that this is also the first time since 2011 that the country’s exports have crossed the $2 billion mark for six consecutive months. The export growth of 29.3 percent over March 2020 should not be considered as it is misleading since there was a lockdown last year, he noted.

The adviser wrote, “The imports in March 2021 grew to USD 5.313 billion, which is mainly due to increased imports of Petroleum, Wheat, Soy Bean, Machinery, Raw Material and Chemicals, Mobiles, Fertilizers, Tyres and Antibiotics & Vaccines in March 2021.”

For the 9-month period of July 2020 to March 2021 of the current Financial Year (FY), Pakistan’s exports have increased by 7 percent to $18.669 billion compared to $17.451 billion in the corresponding period last year. During the same period, the import grew by 12 percent to USD 39.210 billion this fiscal year compared to $34.817 billion in the last fiscal year.

This growth has come from an increase in the import of raw material and the import of wheat, sugar, and cotton, Dawood explained.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to export meat to China*

April 3, 2021

SOURCEthenews.com.pk





*
China has allowed a Pakistani firm, Organic Meat Company to export meat to China, after lifting quarantine restrictions. While filing with the bourse, Organic Meat Company said they have pioneered a heat treatment process to remove viruses from the meat, which will also enable them to access even more markets.*

KARACHI: China has allowed a Pakistani firm to export meat to one of the world’s biggest markets after lifting quarantine restrictions, although the neighbouring country expressed concern over hurdles in bilateral economic relationship, it was learnt on Friday.
The Organic Meat Company received an approval from Chinese customs authorities for export of heat treated meat to China.
“The company has pioneered the heat treatment process whereby foot and mouth disease virus can be removed from beef meat,” the company said in a filing with the bourse. “This process will enable us to access more markets for value-added meat products.” China is one of the world’s largest beef consumers and that imports half a million tons annually to reduce gap in demand and supply.

Chinese authorities had imposed quarantine restrictions on Pakistan’s meat which has the world’s lowest price. Pakistan exports beef to Vietnam in bulk and from there it enters into China without any restrictions, according to the Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry President Nasser Hyatt Maggo.

Maggo lamented the bilateral trade figures are not reflecting the narrative of close friendship. There are multiple hidden tariff barriers imposed on trade with Pakistan.
“We don’t have direct relations with importers in China,” he said during a meeting with Chinese Consul General in Karachi Li Bijian and Economic and Commercial Counselor Guo Chunshui.
“China should give Pakistan its due share in Chinese imports to let Pakistani businessmen take benefits by exports to China.”

Javed Ilyas, chairman of Pak-China Business Council said bilateral trade was $18 billion in 2019 after signing of second phase of free trade agreement. Of this, Chinese exports were $16 billion while imports from Pakistan were only $1.9 billion as Pakistani businessmen faced barriers from China.

Amjad Rafi, former president of Karachi Chamber of Commerce and Industry said Pakistani basmati rice is best in the world and in much demanded in Europe. Indian Basmati was banned in the European Union and Pakistan exported $2 billion basmati last year, but Chinese authorities imposed quota on basmati rice.

“If Pakistani exporters are allowed free dealing in China the trade ratio could be enhanced many times,” Rafi said.

The participants discussed the matter of mutual interests and the state of affairs in China-Pakistan Economic Corridor.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Export of textiles jumps 30pc in March*



Mubarak Zeb Khan
April 17, 2021






Pakistan’s exports of textile and clothing rebounded in March mainly due to value-added sectors and posted a growth of 30.4 per cent from a year ago. — Dawn/File

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports of textile and clothing rebounded in March mainly due to value-added sectors and posted a growth of 30.4 per cent from a year ago, showed data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) on Friday.

The export value of these sectors edged up to $1.355 billion in March from $1.039bn over the corresponding month of last year. Growth in exports of value-added sectors contributed to an increase in overall exports from the sectors.
In February, textile and clothing exports shrank 3.12pc on a year-on-year basis.

The July-March figures showed that growth in textile and clothing exports came from the value-added sector. The value of exports reached $11.35bn in the July-March period this year as against $10.41bn over the corresponding months of last year, showing a growth of 9.06pc.

The Economic Coordination Committee of the Cabinet has recently allowed import of cotton and cotton yarn from India but the same decision was reversed in the Federal Cabinet.

To address the issue of shortage of cotton yarn for value-added sector, the ECC in its last meeting allowed duty-free import of cotton yarn until June 30, 2021. It will be difficult for the value-added sector to retain the orders in case government did not facilitate the timely availability of cotton yarn in the domestic market.

Product-wise details reveal exports of ready-made garments up by 22.9pc in value, followed by knitwear 49.64pc, bedwear 43.71pc and towels 20.95pc during the month under review. Pakistan and China’s exports of apparel exports posted a substantial growth to United States compared to regional countries during the past few months.

The government has already abolished duty and taxes on industrial raw materials as well as paying off past pending refunds to exporters. The devaluation of the rupee and lower interest rate accelerated industrial growth, especially in the export-oriented industries.

According to the PBS data, the export of cotton yarn posted growth of 39pc in March from a year ago, followed by cotton cloth 8.7pc, and cotton carded 100pc. The export of yarn other than cotton yarn also recorded a growth of 56.87pc during the month under review.

In the non-value-added sectors, exports of tents, canvas dipped 34.09pc followed by raw cotton by 100pc. However, the export of art and silk increased by 32.72pc, made-up articles excluding towels, bedwear 12.48pc and other textile products 41.03pc during the month under review.

The overall exports in March up by 30.62pc to $2.36bn in March 2021 against $1.81bn over the corresponding month last year.

Between July and March, the overall exports reached $18.68bn as against $17.44bn over the corresponding months of last year, indicating a growth of 7.13pc.

In the nine months of this fiscal year, the import of textile machinery posts a paltry growth of 7.72pc. This indicates that the industry has started importing textile machinery as part of modernisation or expansion in the sector.

To bridge the shortfall in the domestic sector, the industry imported 624,945 tonnes of raw cotton between July to March against 338,244 tonnes last year, showing an increase of 84.76pc. Similarly, the import of synthetic fibre posts growth of 52.29pc as industry imports 346,254 tonnes this year as against 227,365 tonnes.

The import of synthetic and artificial silk yarn stood at 316,656 metric tons this year as against 210,810 metric tons last year, showing an increase of 50.21pc. The import of worn clothing recorded a growth of 55.22pc to 487,107 tonnes this year as against 313,818 tonnes last year.

_Published in Dawn, April 17th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Post

ISLAMABAD (APP): The exports of textile commodities witnessed an increase of 9.06 percent during the first three quarters (Qs) of the current fiscal year as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The textile exports were recorded at $11,355.478 million in July-March (2020-21) against the exports of $10,412.504 million in July-March (2019-20), showing growth of 9.06 percent, according to latest data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

The textile commodities that contributed in trade growth included knitwear, exports of which increased from $2,299.800 million last year to $2,780.884 million during the current year, showing growth of 20.92 percent.

Likewise, the exports of yarn (other than cotton yarn) increased by 12.53 percent, from $20.937 million to $23.561 million whereas, exports of bed wear increased by 16.50 percent from $1,761.654 million to $2,052.260 million.

The exports of towels increased by 16.84 percent, from $592.370 million to $692.111 million; exports of tents, canvas and tarpaulin grew by 23.46 percent, from $72.216 million to $89.159 million; readymade garments by 4.53 percent, from $2,170.340 million to $2,268.568 million; made up articles, excluding towels and bed wear by 14.85 percent, from $492.366 million to $565.496 million.

Meanwhile, the commodities that witnessed negative growth in trade included raw cotton, exports of which decreased by 96.51 percent, from $17.002 million to $0.593 million; cotton yarn decreased by 12.03 percent, from $819.808 million to $721.212 million whereas the exports of cotton cloth also decreased by 8.28 percent, from $1,547.384 million to $1,419.184 million.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the textile exports increased by 30.38 percent during the month of March 2021 as compared to the same month of last year. The exports during March 2021 were recorded at $1,355.568 million against the exports of $1,039.687 million.

On month-on-month basis, the exports from the country witnessed increase of 9.85 percent during March 2021 when compared to the exports of $1,234.040 million in February 2021.

It is pertinent to mention here that the country’s merchandize exports increased by 7.12 percent during the first three quarters of the current fiscal year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

The exports from the country during July-March (2020-21) were recorded at $18.685 billion against the exports of $17.443 billion during July-March (2019-20), according to the latest PBS data. The imports during the period under review also increased by 13.57 percent by growing from $34.791 billion last year to $39.512 billion during the first three quarters of current fiscal year.

Based on the figures, the country’s trade deficit increased by 20.05 percent during the first three quarters as compared to the corresponding period of last year. The trade deficit during the period was recorded at $20.827 billion against the deficit of $17.348 billion last year, according to the PBS data.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to resume export of kinnows to Iran as import restrictions lifted
*
Foreign Minister Makhdoom Shah Mahmood Qureshi Tuesday said that Iran has lifted restrictions on import of kinnow (citrus) from Pakistan which had been in place since 2012.

The foreign minister said the step was a manifestation of further solidifying of bilateral ties between the two countries. The step would be a good news for the Pakistani traders and the people linked with its cultivation in the country, he said during a visit to Pakistan House in Tehran, a press release said.

Foreign Minister Qureshi early in the day arrived Iran on an official visit at the invitation of Iranian Foreign Minister Dr. Javad Zarif.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan beats India in apparel exports to US*

Pakistan performed better than India in apparel exports to the United States in February 2021.

Pakistan had an outstanding performance among apparel export destinations globally during February, according to Sourcing Journal, a credible source for textile sector information.

“We were the only main exporter with increased apparel supply to America during Covid-19,” said Adviser to PM on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood

Pakistan was on top position in the list of countries that export textile, according to a report released by Apparel Resources, another international platform that gives insights into apparel industry exports.
Normally, India and Bangladesh perform better than Pakistan but this time Pakistan has fared better than its neighbouring countries despite all the challenges of Covid-19 faced worldwide.

Although the apparel import value of the US, a prominent destination for textile exports, decreased 8.7% year-on-year to $5.39 billion in February 2021, its volume increased 3.2% and Pakistan was on top of the list of countries which witnessed a hike in their apparel exports.

Other countries that recorded growth in exports included China, Bangladesh and Egypt. Pakistan and China managed to increase their apparel shipments to the US both in terms of value and volumes.

“Pakistan is showing the world that we are a reliable supply destination,” Dawood emphasised.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Non-textile exports post paltry growth*

Mubarak Zeb Khan
April 23, 2021

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s non-textile exports posted a paltry growth of 4.28 per cent year-on-year to $7.332 billion during the nine months of ongoing fiscal year (9MFY21) owing to the partial revival of international orders.

Overall growth in the non-textile sector is mainly led by the value-added sectors. Non-textile sector has yet to receive full orders to pre-Covid levels, data compiled by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) showed.

In 9MFY21, three sectors — leather garments, surgical instruments and engineering goods — have maintained growth in export proceeds despite lockdowns in many countries.

Food shortages in domestic market and lesser demand in international market led to overall drop in demands for Pakistani food products, especially fruits.

Data compiled by the PBS showed the food basket contracted 1.84pc in the July-March period from a year ago.

Under this category, exports of rice witnessed a decline of 2.11pc. On the other hand, Basmati exports dipped 27.30pc in value and 33.22pc in quantity while non-basmati exports were up by 11.90pc in value.

The export of spices was up by 5.21pc, followed by oil seeds, nuts 172.85pc, meat and products 6.54pc during the period under review. Contrary to this, export of fish and fish products declined by 4.32pc while that of foreign sales of vegetables dipped by 4.55pc, fruits 0.29pc, tobacco 13.86pc.

_Published in Dawn, April 23rd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan earns $ 1298mn from IT services' export 8 months*


During the period under review, the computer services grew by 44.53 percent as it surged from US $708.100 million last year to US $1023.410 million during July-February (2020-21).
APP 26 Apr 2021


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan earned US $1298.080 million by providing different information technology (IT) services in various countries during the eight months of financial year 2020-21.

This shows growth of 41.43 percent as compared to US $917.840 million earned through provision of services during the corresponding period of fiscal year 2019-20, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

During the period under review, the computer services grew by 44.53 percent as it surged from US $708.100 million last year to US $1023.410 million during July-February (2020-21).

Among the computer services, the exports of software consultancy services witnessed increase of 25.07 percent, from US $272.922 million to US $341.352 million while the export and import of computer software related services also rose by 17.69 percent, from US $212.254 million to US $249.803 million.

The exports of hardware consultancy services dropped by 78.82 percent from, US $1.794 million to US $0.380 million whereas the exports of repair and maintenance services also decline by 70.31 percent from $1.270 million to $0.377 million.

In addition the exports of other computer services rose by 96.26 percent from US$219.860 million to US $431.498 million.

Meanwhile, the export of information services during the period under review also increased by 72.22 percent by going up from US $ 1.440 million to US $2.480 million.

Among the information services, the exports of news agency services increased by 81.03 percent, from US $ 0.780 million to US $ 1.412 million whereas the exports of other information services also increased by 61.82 percent, from US $ 0.660 million to US $ 1.068 million.

The export of telecommunication services also witnessed an increase of 30.67 percent as these went up from US $208.300 million to US $272.190 million during the financial year under review, the data revealed.

Among the telecommunication services, the export of call centre services increased by 15.37 percent during the period as its exports increased from US $77.586 million to US $89.508 million whereas the export of other telecommunication services also increased by 39.76 percent, from US $130.714 million to US $182.682 million during the period under review, the PBS data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Meat, meat products exports increased 47.74pc in March*


During the period from July- March, 2020-21, the exports of meat and meat products grew by 6.54 percent as compared the exports of the corresponding period of last year.

APP 26 Apr 2021

ISLAMABAD: The exports of meat and meat preparation during the month of March, 2021 witnessed about 47.74 percent growth as compared the exports of the corresponding month of last year.

During the period under review about 9.889 metric tons of meat valuing US $ 33.244 million exported as compared to the exports of 6,424 metric tons worth of US $ 22.202 million of same month of last year, according the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

Meanwhile, in last nine months of current financial year, country earned US $ 248.179 million by exporting about 72,873 metric tons of meat and meat products as compared the exports of 62,653 metric tons valuing US $ 232.953 million of same period of last year.

During the period from July- March, 2020-21, the exports of meat and meat products grew by 6.54 percent as compared the exports of the corresponding period of last year.

On month on month basis, the exports of fish and fish preparation also recorded about 35.53 percent growth in March, 2021 as compared the exports of same month of last year.

In March this year about 23,975 metric tons of above mentioned products valuing US $ 52.407 million exported as compared to the exports of 17,218 metric tons costing US $ 38.669 million of same month of last year.

However, the exports of fish and fish products remained on down track during first nine months of current financial year as it witnessed about 4.32 percent reduction and reached to US $ 303.606 million against US $ 317.305 million of same period of last year.

During the period from July to March 2020-21, 136,370 metric tons of fish and fish preparation exported from the country as against the exports of 130,148 metric tons of same period last year.

It may be recalled here that food commodities worth US $ 3.332 billion exported from the country during last nine months of current financial year as against the exports of US $ 3.394 billion of same period last year.

On month on month basis, different food commodities valuing US $ 478.627 million were exported in March,2021 as compared to the exports of same period last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Monthly Exports of Goods & Services in March 2021 were $3176 Million, HIGHEST ever in country's history (excluding USA's CS Fund).

Goods Exports were $2612M, 2nd highest ever.

IT services exports were $213M, highest ever in any months.

Pharmaceutical exports increase 24% reach $207 million

Pakistan earns $ 1298m from IT services' export 8 months

Export of engineering goods during July-March 2020-21 stood at $164.010 million increase by 16.95%

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani art export grows enormously amid Covid*

PEERZADA SALMAN
NEWSPAPER REPORTER


According to SBP data, exports of works of art, collectors’ pieces and antiques was valued at $36.6m this fiscal year.







Photo: Whitestar


The coronavirus pandemic has badly affected, in some cases destroyed, the economies of many countries. Although Pakistan has, so far, kept its head above water, the situation with another lockdown likely to be imposed is still a little difficult to control. Experts in financial matters are keeping an eye on the country’s exports upon which its economy depends to a great extent. But much to the surprise of many, pleasantly at that, something positive has emerged in terms of numbers — and in a field that not an awful lot of business analysts would expect Pakistan to do well in: art.

In the ongoing fiscal year, as per data provided by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) on Monday, the country’s export of works of art, collector pieces and antiques has increased exponentially. Even a cursory look at the figures will make practitioners and lovers of art in our part of the world feel mighty proud of ourselves. In the last financial year, exports of works of art, collectors’ pieces and antiques were to the tune of $386,000 (July-March) whereas in the current year it increased to $36,594,000. Unbelievably good!



> According to SBP data, exports of works of art, collectors’ pieces and antiques valued over $36.6m in the first nine months of this fiscal year

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports to Japan jumps by 40 percent during January to March*

Pakistan has exported goods worth of US$ 86.1 million to Japan from January to March 2021, whereas exports in the same quarter last year stood at US$ 58.7 million.

APP 
02 May 2021

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports to Japan have jumped by 40% in the first quarter (Jan - Mar) during the current year as compared with the last quarter of 2020 i.e. (Oct – Dec).

According to trade figures released by Japan’s Ministry of Finance, the increase is more than 47% when compared to the same period last year i.e. Jan – Mar 2020, Pakistan embassy in Japan said in a press release on Sunday.

This trend highlights that Pakistan is coming out of the challenges to international trade posed by the current pandemic.

Covid related limitations had brought a slight negative impact on trade between Pakistan and Japan towards the end of last year; however, Pakistan’s exports to Japan bounced back in high numbers.

As compared to exports of US$ 61.6 million in the last quarter of 2020, Pakistan has exported goods worth of US$ 86.1 million to Japan from January to March 2021, whereas exports in the same quarter last year stood at US$ 58.7 million.

This multiplying trend observed in bilateral trade is mainly associated with focused efforts of the mission to diversify the export mix of Pakistan for Japan.

Pakistani Mission in Tokyo, through its Trade and Investment Wing, devised an export diversification strategy ‘Option Pakistan’ last year with a focused layout plan – reaching out to all major business chambers and trade associations in Japan, introducing a range of Pakistani exportable products.

Ambassador Imtiaz Ahmad along Trade and Investment Consular Tahir Cheema held meetings with local government trade departments, regional JETROs and Chambers of Business in Osaka, Kobe, Kyoto, Nara, Sendai, Aomori and other important business hubs.

This high-level interaction with the Japanese business community resulted in raising the confidence of Japanese importers in Pakistani goods. Augmenting these efforts, the Mission through its Trade Consular Mr Cheema participated in almost all major trade fairs and exhibitions held in and around Tokyo since resumption of such events since September last year in a hybrid mode as international exporters are unable to enter Japan to display their goods for such promotional activities.

The strategy not only resulted in spreading information about Pakistan and its trade potential but also helped in providing Japanese companies with an attractive source of procurement for their businesses that are facing serious issues of depleting stocks due to travel restrictions.

In the recent months, seafood products, petroleum, dry fruits, spices and minerals have contributed to Pakistan’s rising exports to Japan; whereas, a considerable increase has been noticed in export of woven fabric, knitted garments, honey, sports goods, cutlery, socks, gloves, gems & jewelry and dates.

Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) is also partnering with the Mission to increase presence of Pakistani companies and products in the upcoming events to be held in Japan as the pandemic prolongs, adding to the challenges of manufacturers and exporters. This support will come in the form of enhanced subsidy by TDAP for priority sectors.

In the coming months, TDAP, JETRO and Pakistan’s Trade Mission at the Embassy will further strengthen plans to increase Pak-Japan trade.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Jan-March exports to China shoot up by 64pc*

APP
03 May 2021


BEIJING: China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement Phase-II (CPFTA-II) effective since January 1, last year is now showing results. Pakistan’s exports to China shot up by 64% during January-March 202, Commercial Consular, Pakistan Embassy, Beijing, Badar Uz Zaman said.

He made these remarks while participating in a recently held a brainstorming session online with representatives of Pakistani trading community to discuss how to secure a due share in the over $2 trillion import market of China. The conference had particular significance in the backdrop of the updated China-Pakistan FTA.

They stressed the need to robust efforts to take full benefits of the concessions granted by the Iron Brother to Pakistani traders under the CPFTA-II.

However, the government officials told the traders that value-addition, certification and branding were all a must for penetrating the Chinese market, according to a report published by CEN.

The Chinese authorities also offer generous help by training Pakistani traders and workforce to meet the required standards, they said. They also told the traders to appoint local agents for effective marketing and ensure active presence in trade exhibitions held in China. Pakistani traders asked the officials to organise sector-specific webinars with their Chinese fellows for them.

On the occasion, RCCI President Nasir Mirza said that the CPFTA-II had opened up the door for Pakistani traders to the Chinese market. He said that the RCCI members were interested in exports of gems and precious minerals to China.

Bilal Ahmad Butt, Consul General of Pakistan in Hong Kong SAR, China told the traders that Honk Kong was a big consumer market with no local production.

He said that traders in Hong Kong were particularly interested in importing gems and minerals from Pakistan. Hong Kong is also a big market for Pakistani fruits and vegetables, he said. They have also offered free training on value addition of gems, minerals and food items to Pakistani investors and workers, he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Textile exports rally continue*

BR Research 
04 May 2021








The textile exports of Pakistan are experiencing and expecting a second external surge. The first one was when the first wave of the pandemic resulted in lockdowns across countries including key textile exporters like India and Bangladesh. Orders were diverted and poured into Pakistan’s textile industry. 

And now when it was being anticipated that strengthening and reopening of global markets from lockdown and ensuing vaccination drives in countries including Bangladesh and India would be key factors in restricting export growth in the textile segment, the new and deadly wave of covid-19 in India along with decline in textile exports from China are expected to give Pakistan’s textile exports another boost.








Exports of textile sector as per Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) were seen climbing by over 30 percent year-on-year in March-21, while there has also been a recovery on a month-on-month basis where textile exports increased by 9.8 percent. Where part of the growth is attributable to export growth in the value-added segment, it was also due to a contrasting performance in March-2021 versus a weak base of March-20 when the country went into its first real lockdown amid rising first-wave covid cases.

As per PBS data, textile export 9MFY21 were up by a little over 9 percent year-on-year. Much of the growth in textile exports in March-21 as well 9MFY21 is attributable to the growth witnessed in value-added segment particularly knitwear, bedwear and home textile (all recording staggering double digit growth year-on-year). Readymade garments - though a key value-added product – continued its relatively slow-paced (23% YoY) growth in March-21 and 9MFY21 as changing global dynamics amid the pandemic has pushed the demand for home textiles much higher than garments. 

Export of cotton yarn also continued to see spike for a second month in FY21 (up by 39% YoY in March-21), which was despite shortage of yarn in the country and the textile companies crying for duty free import of yarn.









Month-on-month trend shows that the export growth was led by non-value-added segment such as cotton cloth (23% MoM). And a key reason for that as highlighted by a research note by AKD Securities is extra efforts by the local manufacturers to capture US textile imports from China after order cancellation from Xinjiang (that accounts for 0 percent of Chinese output) due to human rights violation.









But let’s not get too optimistic about exports just yet. Like India, Covid cases in Pakistan are also surging rapidly with much more restrictions and lockdowns in place and expected in the coming weeks – which could sweep away benefits and also result in a decline in exports in the coming months.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan earns $ 389mn by exporting transport services in 8 months*


This shows decrease of 29.26 percent as compared to US $551.070 million earned through provision of services during the corresponding period of fiscal year (2019-20).


APP 
05 May 2021








ISLAMABAD: Pakistan earned US $ 389.834 million by providing different transport services in various countries during the eight months of financial year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Record kinno exports fetch $253m*

The Newspaper's Staff
May 8, 2021
 






Pakistan exported highest-ever 460,000 tonnes of kinno during 2020-21 amid strong demand. — Reuters/File


KARACHI: Pakistan exported highest-ever 460,000 tonnes of kinno during 2020-21 amid strong demand as foreign buyers consumed the fruit for strengthening the immunity system against Covid-19.

Around 40 countries lifted Pakistani kinno which boosted exports by 30 per cent compared to 353,000 tonnes last year.


“Kinno exports have fetched $253 million this season,” Waheed Ahmed, Patron-in-Chief, All Pakistan Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA) said, adding that export target for the current year was 350,000 tonnes to fetch $210m.

He said despite record kinno sales, exporters had to sustain huge financial losses as dollar price fell sharply to Rs153 while they materialised export orders at Rs168.

Pakistani kinno, however, could not get fair price due to lockdown in international markets while disproportionate increase in the cost of freight further multiplied the huge financial losses, the highest loss was sustained in the Russian market, he deplored.

He said exports of kinno were also made to Afghanistan and Iran after reopening of borders due to efforts of the ministries of commerce and interior. Exporters also made shipments to the United Kingdom after a long gap of seven years as the UK has left from the European Union.

_Published in Dawn, May 8th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Post


ISLAMABAD (APP): China topped the list of countries from where Pakistan imported different products during the first three quarter of financial year (2020-21), followed by United Arab Emirates (UAE) and Singapore.

The total imports from China during July-March (2020-21) were recorded at $9074.105 million against the $6967.724 million during July-March (2019-20), showing an increase of 30.23 percent during the period, State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) said.

This was followed by UAE, where Pakistan imported goods worth $4962.008 million against the imports of $5265.142 million last year, showing negative growth of 5.75 percent.

Singapore was the at third top country from where Pakistan imported products worth $2208.545 million against the imports of $1752.843 million last year, showing growth of 25.99 percent, SBP data revealed.

Among other countries, Pakistani imports from United State of America (USA) stood at $1774.043 million against $1684.482 million during last year, showing growth of 5.31 percent while the imports from Saudi Arabia were recorded at $1600.956 million against $1103.846 million last year, showing increase of 45.03 percent, the data revealed.

The imports from Malaysia were recorded at $879.465 million against $730.272 million whereas the imports from Kuwait were recorded at $1007.367 million against $790.272 million last year.

During July-March, the imports from South Korea were recorded at $917.073 million against $522.239 million whereas the imports from Indonesia at $844.441 million against $817.173 million.

Pakistan’s imports from Japan were recorded at $1072.571 million against $845.149 million whereas the imports from Switzerland stood at $851.519 million against $444.420 million.

Similarly, the imports from Germany during the period under review were recorded at $796.000 million against $753.736 million while the imports from Thailand stood at $759.919 million against $550.731 million.

Pakistan’s imports from Qatar were recorded at $884.264 million during the current fiscal year compared to $1353.676 million last year, whereas the imports from UK stood at $575.054 million against $529.922 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce, Textile, Industry and Production Abdul Razak Dawood said on Sunday that the country’s exports were gradually increasing and export to Australia jumped by 29 per cent during 10 months of the current fiscal year.

In a tweet, the adviser said that the country had witnessed $52 million worth of more exports to Australia during July-April FY2021 as compared to the same period last year.

“We are glad to share that during Jul-April 2021, our exports to Australia increased by 29% to USD 229 million as compared to USD 177 million in Jul-April 2020. This is the highest 10-months export to Australia ever,” he tweeted

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan up by 15pc in 10MFY21:*


Sumaira Jajja
May 11, 2021
 








KARACHI: Commerce Adviser Razak Dawood on Monday said Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan during July-April 2021 have grown by 15 per cent to $869 million from $754 million a year ago.

“MOC [Ministry of Commerce] is glad to share that Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan during Jul-Apr 2021 have grown by 15% to USD 869 million as compared to USD 754 million during Jul-Apr 2020. 

The exports of Fruits, Vegetables, Meat, Dairy products, Chemicals, Electrical equipment, Machinery, Paper & Paperboard have contributed to this increase. We continue to encourage legal, secure, transparent, consistent & reliable trade with Afghanistan. Exporters are urged to aggressively market their exports to Afghanistan. We also commend the efforts of MOC’s Trade & Investment Counsellor & urge him to provide even greater facilitation to our exporters,” Mr Dawood said in a series of posts on social media platform Twitter.


His comments came the day Pakistan’s army chief, Gen Qamar Javed Bajwa, went to Kabul and met top officials including Afghan President Ashraf Ghani.

In an interview to _Bloomberg_ the same day, Mr Dawood said the country was seeking more trade with Afghanistan and Central Asia countries including Uzbekistan, Tajikistan, Turkmenistan, Kyrgyzstan and Kazakhstan.

As the country aims to expands its trade footprint — from less than a billion dollars in the last ten years to some $1.5bn a year, a new trade pact with Kabul is expected in June.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports to US cross $ 4 bn mark*

The advisor said that this is a substantial increase of USD 918 million and credit goes to Pakistani exporters for making this possible under difficult global conditions.

Ali Ahmed 
11 May 2021








*Pakistan’s exports to the United States exceeded the $4 billion mark during July-April 2021, showing a growth of an impressive 29 percent.*

The development was shared by Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood on social media on Tuesday.

“The United States continues to be an important market for us. We are happy to share that our exports to the US during Jul-Apr 2021 have increased by 29pc to USD 4,092 million as compared to USD 3,173 million in Jul-Apr 2020,” said Dawood.

The advisor said that this is a substantial increase of USD 918 million and credit goes to Pakistani exporters for making this possible under difficult global conditions.

“I appreciate the efforts made by MOC’s Trade & Investment Officers @PakUSTrade @Paktrade_NYC @PakTIA_Houston and urge them to provide maximum facilitation to our exporters & Investors,” he said.

Despite the global uncertainty, Pakistan's exports have witnessed strong growth earlier, Dawood shared that Pakistan’s exports to Australia increased by 29% to USD 229 million during Jul-April 2021, as compared to USD 177 million in Jul-April 2020.

“This is the highest 10-months export to Australia ever,” he said. “I encourage exporters to aggressively export to this relatively untapped market,” added Dawood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*IT industry achieves 43.61% Growth.*

Information Technology and Telecommunication Industry has achieved 43.61 per cent growth rate compared to the corresponding period, July-March, 2019-20, during which IT exports remittances inflow totaled $1.052 million.

According to the report, Information and Communication Technology ((ICT) Pakistan’s ICT export remittances, including telecommunication, computer and information services have surged to $1.512 billion during July-March, 2020-21 thus maintaining the track record of delivering consecutive exports remittances inflow growth.

Meanwhile, Pakistan Software Export Board (PSEB), an entity of the Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunication has launched a comprehensive project aimed at enhancing the quality and capability of IT professionals in Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*PSEB projects Pakistan’s IT exports to cross $5 Billion. *

With a vision to achieve $5 billion by 2023, Pakistan’s export remittances from information technology and IT enabled services (ITeS) surged 38.16 percent as compared to last year.

This was the highest growth rate achieved by the IT sector since 2018, when growth rate for the corresponding period was just 13 percent, the statement added.

Lauding the latest exports performance of the industry, Minister for IT and Telecommunication Syed Amin Ul Haque said the initiative for bringing the IT companies from secondary and tertiary cities into mainstream was well underway for ensuring holistic growth.

He said that the Pakistan Software Export Board (PSEB) registration fee for IT and ITeS companies, including call centres and IT start-ups belonging to underserved areas of the country, have been completely waived to boost growth of the IT industry across Pakistan.

Haque has set a target of $5 billion for export remittances through information technology and ITeS during the next three years.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

According to the statistics compiled by the Bureau of Statistics of Pakistan ( PBS ) , Pakistan 's textile and textile exports recorded a strong increase of percent in April since the last year .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Exports have reached $21B in 10 months of FY2020-21 as per both PBS & SBP
Highest ever annual exports as per SBP = $25.37 Billion

In last 6 months Exports were above $2B each month at avg of $2.25 Billion 

At this rate we can reach $25.5B this year which will be highest ever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The mango export target for the current season has been set at 150,000 tons that would lead to a generation of US$ 127.5 million revenue for the country, sources reported.

According to the All Pakistan Fruit and Vegetable Exporters Association (APFVEA), the last year saw a generation of US$120 million from the export of the fruit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pak mango to enter in Chinese market from June 10*

The Frontier Post










BEIJING (APP): Pakistani mangoes will hit markets in China from June 10, this year, when first consignment of King of fruits will be transported from Lahore to Kumning, capital city of South-Western Yannan province.

“We are picking Sindhri variety from the farms in Tando Allahyar, Sindh province and after processing and packaging in Lahore, we will airlift first consignment to Kunming on June 10, Adnan Hafeez, Director, Imperial Ventures (Pvt) Ltd told APP on Sunday.

He informed that most Chinese people favor mangoes imported from South Asian countries because of their plump and taste.

“This year, we are offering the product to our end clients directly under business to customer strategy and even if they want to buy one box, we will deliver to their homes”, he added.

He informed that his company will efficiently utilize the air cargo services and express delivery services to supply mangoes to the customers in a very smooth and timely manner, he added.

Adnan Hafeez said that this year, Pakistani mangoes will be available in 4.5 kg and 2.5 kg packings respectively and in the next phases we will also import Chaunsa from Pakistan.

He said that his company is also planning to organize promotional activities in collaboration with the embassy of Pakistan and its consulates to introduce Pakistani mangoes in China.

Pakistani mangoes are of very high quality and Chinese consumers have an emotional attachment to Pakistani products because of the Pak-China friendship

According to a Chinese analyst, Pakistani mangoes are expected to enter the Chinese market on a large scale this summer. Last year, Pakistan held mango tasting event in Shanghai and the feedback from the Chinese consumers was very positive.

Pakistan is the third largest mango exporter in the world, and mango is known as the King of Fruits in Pakistan. The soil and climate conditions in Pakistan are particularly suitable for the growth of high-quality mangoes, which can be supplied for five to sic months every year.

Mango is also the main export fruit of Pakistan. In 2018, Pakistan’s mango production reached 1.9 million tons, ranking sixth in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan increase 2.35pc in 10 months*


The overall exports to Afghanistan were recorded at $828.727 million during July-April (2020-21) against exports of $809.685 million during July-April (2019-20).


APP 
31 May 2021









ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports of goods and services to Afghanistan witnessed an increase of 2.35 percent during the first ten months of financial year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year, State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) reported.

The overall exports to Afghanistan were recorded at $828.727 million during July-April (2020-21) against exports of $809.685 million during July-April (2019-20), showing growth of 2.35 percent, the SBP data revealed.

Meanwhile, on year-to-year basis, the exports to Afghanistan during April 2021 also increased by 326.76 percent, from $19.308 million against the exports of $82.399 million.

On month-on-month basis, the exports to Afghanistan however declined by 26.26 percent during April 2021 as compared to the exports of $116.541 million in March 2021, the SBP data revealed.

Overall Pakistan’s exports to other countries witnessed growth of 6.54 percent in ten months, from $19.703 billion to $20.992 billion, the SBP data showed.

On the other hand, the imports from Afghanistan during the period under review were recorded at $147.403 million against $115.747 million last year, showing growth of 27.34 During July-April of this year.

Meanwhile, on year-to-year basis, the imports from Afghanistan during April 2021 rose by 376.31 percent, from $4.188 million last year to $19.948 million.

On month-on-month basis, the import from Afghanistan also increased by 270.71 percent during April 2021 when compared to the import of $5.381 million in March 2021, the SBP data revealed.

The overall imports into the country increased by 13.48 percent, from $37.280 billion to $42.308 billion, according to the data.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*‘Pharmaceutical sector can help Pakistan with its export target’*

It is a low-hanging fruit that can aid the economy achieve sustainable growth, says PBC vice-chairman

Ali Ahmed 
02 Jun 2021








*Karachi: As the government seeks to find a way to achieve long-term sustainable growth, the pharmaceutical industry has said that it is a low- hanging fruit that can help Pakistan both in terms of exports and industrial progress.*

These remarks were given by Muhammad Aurangzeb, vice-chairman of the Pakistan Business Council (PBC), during a webinar held on Wednesday for the launch of the report titled, ‘Unleashing the Potential of Pharmaceuticals in Pakistan’.

The report said exports of the pharmaceutical sector could hit $5 billion in just a few years as Pakistan emphasizes public healthcare.

“In 2020, the value of the pharmaceutical sector of Pakistan was estimated to be around $3.2 billion, doubling from $1.64 billion in 2011,” stated the report. “Its total exports in 2019 stood at $218 million, up from $44.4 million in 2003. Yet exports from the sector accounted for only 0.9 per cent of Pakistan’s total exports to the world in 2019.”

Expressing his views, panellist Dr Ijaz Nabi, chairperson of the Consortium for Development Policy Research (CDPR) and member of the PM’s Economic Advisory Council, said that the pharmaceutical industry has the potential to change Pakistan's image.

He said that much like how the IT industry changed the image of India, and the garments industry changed the image Bangladesh, similar could be the case with the pharmaceutical sector for Pakistan.

“The timing is absolutely right to focus on the pharmaceutical sector,” said Nabi as the government has been able to attain economic stability during its tenure.

The report was of the view that with global pharmaceutical markets in a flux due to major restructuring, there is an opportunity for Pakistan to enter the global off-patent drugs market that will be worth $700 billion in branded generics and $381 billion in generics by 2025.

It said that Pakistan, with a local market of 215 million consumers and more than 700 pharmaceutical companies, is poised well to gain from opportunities provided under these shuffling global patterns of supply and demand.
The PBC report said that Pakistan should acquire vaccine manufacturing capabilities as a first step.
“In phase I, which can begin immediately, local firms having validated biologic production facilities, or that are willing to invest in the required standards will use imported bulk vaccine concentrate to fill-and-finish vaccines into individual doses. The government will provide long-term purchase/buy-back agreements for these locally produced vaccines, under a public private partnership model,” said the report.

However, Pakistan needs to improve its education standard if it is looking to move forward in the pharmaceutical sector, which is a science and technology industry, said Khaild Mehmood, managing director & CEO Getz Pharma, one of the largest exporters of pharmaceuticals in Pakistan.

“The curriculum of pharmaceutical and chemistry in Pakistan is very old and unfortunately, no government has really looked at it,” he said.

On the other hand, Asif Jooma, chief executive at ICI Pakistan Ltd & former CEO of Abbott Pakistan Ltd, called for an overhaul of the Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (DRAP), a view he shared with the PBC report.

“The regulatory environment in Pakistan is unfortunately regressive which actually compromises on patient interest,” said Jooma. He said multiple stakeholders need to sit together and develop a policy that caters to industry growth as well as patient interest.

The report, in its recommendations, said that a sectoral growth strategy and corresponding action plan is urgently needed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Japan approves Pakistan’s Mango facility for exports.*

According to the tweet of Abdul Razak Dawood, the Advisor to Prime Minister of Pakistan for Commerce and Investment, “After Australia, now the Japan has also allowed one mango export facility of Pakistan, *Roomi Foods Vapour heat treatment plant, *has been approved by Japanese Authorities for export of Mangoes from Pakistan.”

The Advisor to Prime Minister has also tweeted that he is glad to share this news with all Pakistanis, whereas he added another tweet stating, “This is the only facility equipped to process mangoes as per Japanese government quarantine requirements.”

This is perhaps a great benefit to mango exports of the country. Moreover, Abdul Razzaq has congratulated them for this and commended the facilitation provided by Department of Plant Protection of Pakistan and Trade Counsel Tokyo Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*13 sectors’ exports post double-digit growth*

Mubarak Zeb Khan
June 5, 2021







Growth in exports of value-added sectors contributed to an increase in overall exports from the sectors. 


ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports of 13 sectors including value-added textiles posted double-digit growth in the 11 months of current fiscal year (11MFY21) compared to the same period a year ago, data compiled by the Ministry of Commerce showed on Friday.

Growth in exports of value-added sectors contributed to an increase in overall exports from the sectors. One of the reasons for growth in these sectors is due to low-base of last year when export-oriented industries remained closed due to the Covid-19 lockdown and cancellation of orders from international buyers.

Exports of home textile products were up by 27pc to $3.642bn in 11MFY21 against $2.879bn over the last year, followed by a 16pc increase in men’s garments to $3.505bn against $3.019bn last year. An increase of 33pc in women garments to $646.49m was noted against $486.52m over the corresponding months of last year.

Similarly, in the vale-added leather sector, exports of leather apparel posed a growth of 11pc to $584.02m in 11MFY21 against $528.02m over the corresponding months of last year, followed by an increase of 57pc in exports of jerseys, pullovers and cardigans to $530.14m against $337.39m in the same period in FY20.

Export proceeds of copper and articles thereof posted growth of 44pc to $463.17m between July to May 2021 against $321.95m over the last year, followed by 14pc in t-shirts to$453.4m against $398.79m last year, 15pc in made-up articles of textile materials to $432.47m against $377.24m of last year and 38pc in pantyhose, stockings, socks to $417.41m against $302.67m over the last year.

Pakistan is one of the main suppliers of global surgical instruments. However, these instruments are re-marketed from western countries with famous brands. As a result, the export value of these products remain very less. 

The export of surgical instruments posted a growth of 17pc to $398.88m in 11MFY21 against $341.51m over the last year, followed by 23pc in gloves to $285.13m against $232.44m over the last year.

The export of pharmaceutical products posted growth of 27pc to $240.04m against $188.47m last year and worn clothing by 33pc to $228.47m against $171.18m over the last year.


_Published in Dawn, June 5th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*KARACHI:*
Similar to the textile sector, Covid-19 proved to be a blessing in disguise for Pakistan’s technology exports as well given that IT exports soared 58% during March 2021 against the corresponding period of last year.

Information technology (IT) exports touched $213 million last month, stated a report from Arif Habib Limited.

Moreover, technology products worth $1.512 billion were exported during the first nine months of fiscal year 2020-21, contributing 35% to the overall services exports and reporting a 44% year-on-year jump, revealed the data.

“The government should focus on technology sector as it has massive potential for exports,” said Arif Habib Limited Head of Research Tahir Abbas in comments to The Express Tribune.

Insight Securities analyst Muhammad Ahmed attributed the increase in exports to Covid induced surge in freelancing activities.

*Read:* Turkey keen to expand ties in IT sector

According to him, fair value of rupee against the US dollar was a huge factor driving the surge in exports alongside divergence of inflows through legal channels following suspensions of flights over the globe.

The efforts of the government to document the IT sector by offering tax credit of around 80% of export revenue helped raise technology exports, he said.

Systems Limited, one of the largest IT services and products exporters listed on Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX), recently posted all-time high yearly revenue of Rs10 billion and reported a profit of Rs2.1 billion.

“The firm surpassed our estimates for revenue by 2% and for profit by 8% which is mainly attributable to better receivables management,” said Ahmed.

Systems Limited sustained growth momentum by posting 22% revenue growth in dollar terms in calendar year 2020, he said.

The newly added European region contributes 8% to company’s revenue that jumped by 74% in a year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*USA, UK, China top three destinations of Pakistani exports in 10 months*


Total exports to the USA during July-April (2020-21) were recorded at US $ 4019.722 million against the exports of US $ 3368.090 million during July-April (2019-20).

APP 06 Jun 2021







ISLAMABAD: United States of America (USA) remained the top export destinations of the Pakistani products during the first ten months of financial year (2020-21), followed by United Kingdom (UK) and China.

Total exports to the USA during July-April (2020-21) were recorded at US $ 4019.722 million against the exports of US $ 3368.090 million during July-April (2019-20), showing growth of 19.34 percent, according to State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).

This was followed by UK, wherein Pakistan exported goods worth US $ 1691.314 million against the exports of US $ 1386.999 million last year, showing an increase of 21.94 percent.

China was the at third top export destination, where Pakistan exported goods worth US $ 1640.629 million during the months under review against the exports of US $1411.004 million during last year, showing growth of 16.27 percent, SBP data revealed.

Among other countries, Pakistani exports to Germany stood at US $ 1245.122 million against US $1116.232 million during last year, showing increase of 11.54 percent while the exports to UAE were recorded at US $ 1215.939 million against US $ 1377.287 million last year, the data revealed.

During July-April (2020-21), the exports to Holland were recorded at US $922.819 million against US $850.421 million whereas the exports to Afghanistan stood at US $ 828.727 million against US $809.685 million.

Pakistan’s exports to Italy were recorded at $629.917 million against the exports of US $ 642.617 million while the exports to Spain were recorded at US $ 668.773 million against US $751.606 million last year.

The exports to Bangladesh stood at US $497.396 million against US $ 599.658 million.

Similarly, the exports to France during the months under review were recorded at US $ 361.699 million against US $ 358.620 million while the exports to Saudi Arabia stood at US $ 401.643 million against US $ 388.610 million.

Pakistan’s exports to Turkey were recorded at US $218.069 million during the current year compared to US $240.196 million last year whereas the exports to Canada stood at US $253.928 million against US $ 231.242 million, to Poland US $ 247.839 million against US $ 218.654 million whereas the exports to Australia stood at US $ 216.939 million during the current year against US $ 170.321 million during last year.

Overall Pakistan’s exports to other countries witnessed growth of 6.54 percent in ten months, from $19.703 billion to $20.992 billion, the SBP data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan's meat exports record 100% growth in a Decade.*

Exports of meat in Pakistan along with the meat preparations are expanding in various countries of the world in terms of its volume as well as the value. It has been recorded with an increase of over 100% in a period of 10 years.


The Pakistan’s meat export is usually to the Gulf countries; however, an increase in the exports to Maldives, Hong Kong and other countries has also been recorded. Meat such as beef, mutton, chicken, etc. all is included in the export list of meat.

The annual meat exports of the country have been doubled over the past decade from about $152.4 million in the FY11 to about $304.2 million in the FY20.

According to the quarterly report of State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), the exports of meat along with the meat preparations have grown by an increase of 3.6% to $161.5 million from about $155.8 million in FY20.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Export of services posted growth of 48.38 per cent year-on-year.*

The export of services posted growth of 48.38 per cent year-on-year to $524.99 million in April, showed data compiled by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

After having contracted in the previous year, the export of services has bounced back since January this year.

However, the service exports in July-April period of 2020-21 grew by 4.18pc to $4.896bn as against $4.699bn over the corresponding period last year.

After imposition of lockdown in March 2020 to contain the spread of the pandemic, the export of services has been witnessing a declining trend since then.

On the other hand, service imports surged by 12.81pc to $582.10m in April from $516.02m in the corresponding month last year.


The import bill of services declined by 18.20pc to $6.316bn in 10MFY21 against $7.722bn in the corresponding period last year.

The deficit in services also dipped by 53.01pc to $1.420m in 10MFY21 as against $3.022bn over the last year. In April, the deficit dipped 64.79pc to $57.11m from $162.20m over the last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Electric Fans exports grew by 41.47 during the initial ten months of the financial year 2020-21.*

Electric Fans exports during the initial ten months of the financial year 2020-21 grew by 41.47 percent when contrasted with the exports of the corresponding time of the last year.

During the period from July-April 20-21, Electric Fans worth US$ 25,462 thousand were exported when contrasted with the fares of US$ 17,998 thousand in a similar time of last year.

As indicated by the data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the exports of Engineering goods increased by 23.58 percent, worth US$ 182,194 thousand exported when contrasted with worth US$ 147,430 thousand in the same period of last year.

Other electrical machinery exports increased by 26.84 percent, worth US$ 35,036 thousand were additionally sent out in the current financial when contrasted with exports of US$ 27,623 thousand in the same period of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports growth starts showing recovery*


The Newspaper's Staff
June 11, 2021








Pakistan’s exports are still concentrated in a few items. Reuters


ISLAMABAD: In line with world trade, Pakistan’s exports bounced back after a sharp hit during strict lockdown in the last fiscal year mainly due to export-oriented government policies and strong economic recoveries in the main export markets.

And the surge in imports may be attributed to the rising demand for intermediate goods with the resumption of economic activities, according to Economic Survey 2020-21 released on Thursday.

Export growth is hindered owing to lack of diversification in export goods. The trend of Pakistan’s exports of major items has remained more or less the same with concentration on three items viz cotton manufactures, leather and rice.

These three categories accounted for 70.5pc of total exports during July-March FY21. Within these three items, cotton manufactures remain the major contributor with 58.8pc in total exports. Thus, Pakistan’s exports are still concentrated in a few items.

Exports were targeted at $22.7bn for the FY21. Exports during July-March FY21 amounted to $18.7bn as compared to $17.4bn in the same period last year, which shows a growth of 7.1pc as compared to the 2.2pc in the same period last year.

Higher textile exports came on the back of quantum growth in high value-added products, particularly knitwear, home-textiles (bedwear and towels) and made-up articles. At the same time raw cotton, cotton yarn and cotton cloth showed a declining trend. This indicates countries preferences shifting from raw and intermediate goods to value-added exports.

The textile sector also benefited from Export Financing Scheme (EFS) and out of Rs68.7bn EFS loan, Rs44.8bn has been given to textile sector during July-March FY21. This significantly helped to improve the liquidity conditions and enhanced the capacity utilisation of the sector.

Meanwhile, declining share of China in the US apparel market and shifting focus from apparel to global textile market provided some room to Pakistan and other competitors to enhance their shares in apparel exports.

The contraction in export of rice was mainly driven by higher prices due to unavailability of shipment containers which raised the average cost of shipping.

_Published in Dawn, June 11th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Govt. sets exports target of US $ 35 bln for FY 2021-22: Dawood*


by The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD (APP): Advisor to the Prime Minister for Commerce and Investment Abdul Razaq Dawood on Saturday said the government had set the exports target of US $ 35 billion for upcoming Fiscal Year 2021-22.

In current FY 2020-21, “We expect exports of US $ 30 billion, including US $25 billion exports in goods and US $ 5 billion in services sector” the Advisor commerce Abdul Razak Dawood said adding, that for the next fiscal year (2021022) they have enhanced the exports target to US $ 35 billion.

He made these remarks while addressing the Post- Budget 2021-22 briefing flanked with Minister for Finance and Revenue Shaukat Tarin and other senior officials of the government here.

He said the government was focused on both traditional exports as well as innovative trade, including engineering, pharmaceuticals, information technology and food processing.

The advisor said during the current year, the pharmaceutical sector performed well and efforts would continue to promote imports of this sector in upcoming years.

Likewise, he said, the textile sector also performed well as its exports touched US $ 15.5 billion, which would further mount to US $ 20 billion next year.

Razak Dawood said in the next budget the government has lowered the tariff duties on the export’s raw material for encouraging the ‘Make in Pakistan’ good to enhance our country’s exports.

He hoped that because of this policy of lowering tariffs on export’s raw material, our local manufacturing would achieve more growth, which would positively impact the country’s exports in the upcoming fiscal year 2021-22.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistani, Indian exporters agree to share Basmati rice ownership*


2 countries at loggerheads over issue since 2006 although EU under its rules recognises Basmati as common product


Anadolu Agency
June 13, 2021







*KARACHI/NEW DELHI: *Although long-time rivals India and Pakistan are already locked in a slew of land and sea disputes, exporters from both sides have agreed to share ownership of the region's prized Basmati rice, the best solution to the issue to reach the EU markets.

India has filed a claim in the EU seeking a geographical indication tag for Basmati rice, a move opposed by neighbouring Pakistan, which has filed its own request for protected geographical indication.

A geographical indication is a label applied to products with a specific geographical origin that has qualities or reputation essentially based on the natural and human factors of their origin.

Pakistani and Indian exporters, however, believe that joint ownership of Basmati is the only viable solution to the dispute.

"There has to be joint ownership, which is a logical solution to the dispute," Faizan Ali Ghouri, a Karachi-based rice exporter, told _Anadolu Agency_.

New Delhi and Islamabad have long been claiming to be the origins of Basmati rice, which is largely produced in both countries. The Punjab province, which was divided into East Punjab (India) and West Punjab (Pakistan) in 1947, is the origin of Basmati rice.

"There is no logic in both countries' claim for the sole exclusivity. Although its origin is Pakistani Punjab, it is grown in both sides of the border," Ghouri said, adding: "Therefore, a joint ownership is the only viable solution to the long-standing dispute."

The EU buyers, he contended, also prefer the joint ownership of the rice as they want to keep both New Delhi and Islamabad on board in terms of commodity exports.

"A joint ownership is in their (EU buyers) own interests for two reasons. First, demand for Basmati has been increasing over the past three years, and second, they want an alternative in case one country's production is reduced," he added.

Endorsing Ghouri’s views, Ashok Sethi, director of Punjab Rice Millers Export Association in India, said the two neighbours should jointly protect the Basmati heritage.

"India and Pakistan are the only two countries, which produce Basmati in the world. Both countries should jointly work together to save heritage and protect the geographical indication regime of the rice," he told _Anadolu Agency_.

"Hundreds of thousands of farmers (on both sides) are associated with the production of Basmati. We need to protect their businesses," he maintained.


*No objection*

In 2006, the EU under its special rules recognised Basmati as a joint product of the two countries.
Pakistan exports 500,000-700,000 tons of Basmati rice to different parts of the world, with 200,000 to 250,000 tons shipped to EU countries, according to data by the Pakistani Commerce Ministry.

Pakistan annually earns $2.2 billion compared to India's $6.8 billion from Basmati exports.

Vijay Setia, a New Delhi-based exporter, said India has a "healthy" competition with Pakistan vis-a-vis Basmati exports, and has no objection to Islamabad getting its own geographical indication tag.

"Both countries export Basmati rice. India, in its application to the EU, has never stated that it is the only Basmati producer in the world," he asserted while talking to _Anadolu Agency_.

"We have always said it is a joint heritage of property of India and Pakistan," he said. However, Pakistan feels it is lagging behind India, and it will capture the market if Delhi gets approval sooner, he went on to argue.

Muzzamil Chappal, another Karachi-based exporter, said that India did not produce Basmati until 1966.
Basmati seeds, he claimed, had been taken to Indian Punjab from Pakistan somewhere around 1965.

It was 2016-17 when India first time tried to obtain ownership of 1121-type Basmati in the EU, according to Muzzamil.

However, he added, the move was countered after Pakistan filed a similar claim. The second Indian move in 2020 was again foiled by Islamabad's counter-claim, he added.

"The row is leading to joint ownership, in my opinion," he maintained.


*Origin history*

Nathi Ram Gupta, president of the All India Rice Exporters Association, opined that Pakistan should not have raised any objection to India's geographical indication claim.

"We would have had the geographical indication tag by now if Pakistan had not objected," he said.

According to Ghouri, the Pakistani exporter, the Basmati seed 370 was first registered during the British colonial rule in 1933, which acknowledged Kala Shah Kaku town of Pakistan's Punjab as its origin.

Waris Shah, a Punjabi Sufi (mystic) poet from Jhang district, also mentioned Basmati in his famous poem Heer-Ranjha based on the traditional folk tale of Heer and her lover Ranjha.

"Waris Shah was the first to use the word Basmati in written form," Ghouri asserted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Just now, 18 tons of












fresh mangoes reached Beijing, the capital city of China.
Ambassador Moin Ul Haque holding the mangoes with delight.
Phenomenal scent filled the street of Beijing.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Khyber Basmati Rice at Carrefour Dubai.
Basmati Rice is the product of Pakistan which India imports from Pakistan repacks it and sells it under Made / produced in India tag just like Himalayan Pink Salt.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Cement Export*

According to the data released by All Pakistan Cement Manufacturers Association, domestic cement dispatches during the month of May 2021 increased to 3.201 million tons from 2.271 million tons in May 2020, depicting an increase of 40.95 percent.

Exports also massively increased by 105.56 percent, from 363,174 tons in May 2020 to 746,550 tons in May 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Textile exports surge 18.85% to $13.748 billion*


by The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD (APP): The exports of textile commodities witnessed an increase of 18.85 percent during the first eleven months of the current fiscal year as compared to the corresponding period of last year and surged by… percent on year-on-year basis (YoY).

The textile exports were recorded at $13748.296 million in July-May (2020-21) against the exports of $11567.400 million in July-May (2019-20), showing growth of 18.85 percent, according to latest data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

The textile commodities that contributed in trade growth included knitwear, exports of which increased from $2572.991 million last year to $3414.300 million during the current year, showing growth of 32.70 percent.

Likewise, the exports of yarn (other than cotton yarn) increased by 20.24 percent, from $24.048 million to $28.915 million whereas, exports of bed wear increased by 24.60 percent from $1984.502 million to $2472.782 million.

The exports of towels increased by 28.54 percent, from $652.351 million to $838.507 million; exports of tents, canvas and tarpulin grew by 15.54 percent, from $87.975 million to $101.649 million; readymade garments by 14.35 percent, from $2367.263 million to $2706.867 million; madeup articles, excluding towels and beadwear by 23.43 percent, from $548.002 million to $676.372 million while the exports of art, silk and synthetic textile increased from $290.525 to $326.150 million, showing growth of 12.26 percent, cotton (carded or combed) by 3.17 percent, from $0.063 million to $0.065.

The exports of cotton cloth also increased by 0.97 percent, from $1699.702 million to $1716.216 million.

Meanwhile, the commodities that witnessed negative growth in trade included raw cotton, exports of which decreased by 96.51 percent, from $17.002 million to $0.593 million; cotton yarn decreased by 1.60 percent, from $910.577 million to $896.034 million.

The exports of all other textile materials also increased by 38.18 percent, from $412.399 million to $569.846 million, the PBS data revealed.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the textile exports increased by 41.14 percent during the month of May 2021 as compared to the same month of last year.

The exports during May 2021 were recorded at $1060.128 million against the exports of $751.124 million during May 2020.

On month-on-month basis, the exports from the country however witnessed decrease of 28.78 percent during May 2021 when compared to the exports of $1332.715 million in April 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

11Months of FY21



same period last year!





Exports of ready-made garments........



by 14.35% to $2.706 billion




Knitwear exports ..............................



32.70% to $3.41billion




Export of towels............................



28.54% to $838.51 million




Total textile exports....................



18.85% to $13.748 billion

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Fauji Meat Limited gets Malaysia approval for exports*



Adviser to PM on Trade and Investment shares news via Twitter


Ali Ahmed 
22 Jun 2021








*(Karachi) In a major development for Pakistan, Fauji Meat Limited has received approval for exports from the government of Malaysia.*

The news was shared by Abdul Razak Dawood, Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment, via Twitter.

The news comes as a welcome sign for the South Asian economy that is looking to increase its exports amid a widening trade deficit that has accompanied its growth this outgoing fiscal year.
Pakistan reported a trade deficit of $27.5 billion during July-May, with imports crossing $50 billion, and exports lagging behind at $22.6 billion.

“I congratulate Fauji Meat Limited, the largest meat plant in Pakistan, on its approval by the Government of Malaysia for exports,” said Dawood in a tweet post.

He said that this shows international acceptability and demand of Pakistani meat.

“I commend the efforts made by MOC’s Trade & Investment Counsellor Kuala Lampur in this regard and urge him to provide maximum facilitation to our meat exporters to obtain similar approvals,” added the advisor.


Fauji Meat Limited, was incorporated in 2013 as a subsidiary of Fauji Fertilizer Bin Qasim Limited, and falls under the umbrella of Fauji foundation Group.

Fauji Meat limited owns the largest meat processing plant located near Port Qasim, Karachi. The plant spreads across 47 acres of land.

Back in December, The Organic Meat Company Ltd. (TOMCL) was contracted to supply frozen boneless meat to National Food Company (Americana), which is one of the most successful organizations in the Middle East. Americana is considered one of the largest food manufacturing and distributing companies in the region.

TOMCL became the first company from Pakistan to be approved by a multinational food processing company for supply of meat from Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Regional exports rise 6pc in 11 months*

The Newspaper's 
June 27, 2021









ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports to nine regional countries witnessed a growth of 6.23 per cent in 11 months of the outgoing fiscal year, data released by the State Bank of Pakistan on Saturday.

The country’s exports to Afghanistan, China, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, India, Iran, Nepal, Bhutan and the Maldives account for a small amount of $3.528 billion — just 15.62pc of Pakistan’s total global exports of $22.576bn in 11MFY21.

China tops the list of countries in terms of Pakistan’s exports to its neighbours, leaving other populous countries India and Bangladesh behind. Pakistan carried out its border trade with the farther neighbour Nepal, Sri Lanka, Bhutan, Bangladesh and Maldives via sea only.

Pakistan’s exports to China posted positive growth during July-May 2020-21. Bulk of the regional exports share, which accounts for 51.89pc, is with China while the remaining is for eight countries.

Pakistan’s exports to China recorded a growth of 19.28pc to $1.831bn in 11MFY21 from $1.535bn in 11MFY20. The increase in export proceeds was noted in the post-Covid period.

However, imports from China grew 38.75pc to $11.454bn during the period under review against $8.255bn over the last year.

Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan posted a growth of 8.29pc to $895.380m in 11MFY21 from $826.802m in the same period in FY20.

The country’s exports to India plunged 90pc to $2.283m this year from $25.009m in 11MFY20.

The imports from India dipped 52.99pc to $168.730m against $358.936m over the last year. The government has suspended trade relations with New Delhi.

Since the arrival of Covid-19 pandemic, the government has only allowed import of pharmaceutical products from India.

Pakistan’s exports to Iran jumped 74.5pc to $0.261m in 11MFY21 from $0.055m in 11MFY20. Most of the trade with Tehran is carried out through informal channels in border areas of Balochistan. No imports were made from Tehran during the period under review.

Exports to Bangladesh decreased 12.9pc to $551.552m in 11MFY21 from $633.787m. Imports from Dhaka posted a growth of 67.27pc to $73.052m this year against $43.673m over the last year. Similarly, exports to Sri Lanka dipped by 12.92pc to $237.618m in 11MFY21 from $272.884m in the previous year. Islamabad has signed the first-ever FTA with Colombo but trade between the two countries remains far behind its true potential.

On the other hand, Pakistan’s exports to Nepal plunged to $4.274m in 11MFY21 from $20.844m the previous year. Exports to Maldives dipped to $5.564m from $6.744m. Export proceeds to Bhutan were recorded at $0.155m in 11MFY21 against $0.094m over the last year.


_Published in Dawn, June 27th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan eyes China's $100 billion imported food market*

Experts certain locally processed foods can gain greater share in international markets

News Desk
June 26, 2021

*ISLAMABAD: *Experts are certain that Pakistani foods have the capability to gain greater share of the Chinese imported food market, currently estimated to be at $100 billion.

According to the Executive Director of Policy Research Institute of Market Economy Ali Salman, in addition to fruits, rice and other products that have their export advantages, olive oil is now known as a cash crop that the country has strived to develop in recent years.

Being one of Asia’s leading olive oil producers, Pakistan also eyes the huge consumer market of China. “Pakistan has 4.4 million hectares of land, which has been identified suitable for farming. The potential is really huge compared to Spain, which supplies almost half of the world's olive oil with its 2.6 million hectares of land. So certainly, these are the opportunities which need to be fully exploited," Salman added.

CEO of the Khyber Pakhtunkhwa Board of Investment & Trade Hassan Daud Butt said that under the first phase of the China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), the barren border areas have now been made a logistics powerhouse for economic crops such as tobacco, olives, tea, date palms and honey, which could quickly reach ports and airports for export.

Technical Advisor Rustam Tea and Organic Farming Pakistan hoped that the bilateral cooperation in tea cultivation and processing will be boosted under the second phase of CPEC.

There is ample room for cooperation between the two countries, with CPEC ensuring a focus on industrial and agricultural ties. The two sides are highly complementary in agricultural trade, intensive processing, cold chain storage and improving crop yield. "Increasing agricultural cooperation between China and Pakistan is part of Pakistan’s social-economic development strategy," emphasised Special Assistant to Chief Minister on Industries & Commerce K-P Abdul Karim Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Exports are likely to cross $24 bn in current fiscal year 2020-21, which will be $2.7 bn more than the export value reported in FY 2019-20 and $1 bn more than the amount reported in FY2018-19, according to data extracted from the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan Had its Highest Ever Exports in FY 2021: Razak Dawood*

Pakistan’s exports of goods during the FY2021 were recorded at $25.3 billion, announced Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce, Abdul Razak Dawood, through Twitter. 
He wrote, “These are the highest-ever exports of Goods in the history of Pakistan. The previous highest was $25.1 billion in 2013-14.”

“Secondly, I would like to inform that the exports of Goods in June 2021 were highest for any month in our history at $2.7 billion. The previous highest was $2.6 billion in Sep 2013,” he said, adding, “Further, the export of Services during the FY 2021 is estimated to be $5.9 million

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## N.Siddiqui

ghazi52 said:


> “Further, the export of Services during the FY 2021 is estimated to be $5.9 million




It must be 5.9 billion USD...


ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan Had its Highest Ever Exports in FY 2021: Razak Dawood*
> 
> Pakistan’s exports of goods during the FY2021 were recorded at $25.3 billion, announced Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce, Abdul Razak Dawood, through Twitter.
> He wrote, “These are the highest-ever exports of Goods in the history of Pakistan. The previous highest was $25.1 billion in 2013-14.”
> 
> “Secondly, I would like to inform that the exports of Goods in June 2021 were highest for any month in our history at $2.7 billion. The previous highest was $2.6 billion in Sep 2013,” he said, adding, “Further, the export of Services during the FY 2021 is estimated to be $5.9 million


With investment in textile sector and LSM and expansion in capacity and production, Pakistan exports will rise further in coming years at brisk pace, many of the imports this year was of machinery and raw materials which is a healthy sign. And SEZ's and Industrial zones will also be critical for rising exports, IT parks too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

N.Siddiqui said:


> It must be 5.9 billion USD...



Correct..


*Services export up 14pc*

The Newspaper's Staff
February 10, 2021

ISLAMABAD: The export of services posted growth of nearly 14 per cent in December year-on-year to $627.99 million, showed data compiled by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics on Tuesday.

The service exports have picked up momentum since November 2020 after experiencing a steep decline of over 25pc in October 2020. The first two months (July-August) of FY21 also posted negative growth. However, the exports grew 12pc in September 2020.

The service exports during first half (July-December) of FY21 posted a paltry growth of 0.31pc to $2.844bn as against $2.835bn in the corresponding period last year.

Export of services dipped by over 8.66pc to $5.449bn in 2019-20 from $5.966bn in the preceding year.On the other hand, services imports posted growth of 0.15pc to $756.12m in December 2020 from $754.96m in the corresponding month last year. The import bill of services declined by 15.68pc to $3.821bn in the July-December period against $4.532bn in the corresponding months last year.

_Published in Dawn, February 10th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan achieves highest ever exports of $31.3b in FY21*


The Frontier Post










ISLAMABAD (APP): Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood on Thursday said that for the first time, the exports from the country reached to $31.3 billion, attributing the success to the prudent policies of the incumbent government.

Addressing a press conference here, the Adviser said that despite Covid-19, the exports witnessed around 18 percent of growth during the fiscal year 2020-21 as compared to previous year (2019-20) while the growth percentage was highest in regional economies including India and Bangladesh;

“We have come out from de- industrialization and shifted into a growth phase and achieved the highest exports number in country’s economic history”, he said.

Adviser said that during the outgoing financial year 2020-21, the country’s merchandise exports stood at $25.3 billion, while services exports reached to $ 6 billion.

Adviser informed that services export witnessed an increase of 47 percent in FY 2020-21 as compared to previous year of 2021-20.

He said that in the last month of June 2020-21, domestic exports stood at $2.7 billion.

Similarly, Information Technology (IT) exports remained above $2 billion in the last fiscal year. Adviser also said that the government would sign a Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) with Uzbekistan on July 15 of this year 2021 to enhance the regional connectivity and promotion of free trade in the regional countries.

Razak Dawood said that the trade conference would be held on July 14-15 in Uzbekistan, where Pakistan and Uzbekistan would signed the two trade agreements including Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) and Transit Trade Agreement between both sides.

He said that Pakistan in the next phase would also start to engage with Turkmenistan on the transit trade front for enhance the connectivity with CARs.
Adviser said that for promoting regional trade, Pakistan is also committed to enhance the transit trade with Afghanistan and willing to sign the Preferential Trade Agreement with Afghanistan.

Adviser said that through ‘Silk Route Reconnect Policy ‘, “We are engaging with Central Asian Countries (CARs) and getting started from Uzbekistan to engage the region with economic and trade integration”.

He said that Pakistan has taken all measures to facilitate regional trade and provide every facility to the Afghanistan and Central Asian State (CARs) in bilateral and transit trade.

While speaking on the ‘Tariff Rationalization ‘drive that started in the last three years, he said the government was working on ‘Tariff Rationalization’ and had plans to adopt the rationalization of 4,000 tariff lines in the coming financial year 2022.

He said that now Prime Minister Imran Khan has supported us for tariff rationalization and shifted the responsibility of tariff rationalization to the Ministry of Commerce from the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and FBR and other institutions in full coordination to work on the tariff.

He said that the government was committed to tariff rationalization to achieve the agenda of trade balance and increasing the country’s exports and decreasing imports.

Adviser said the government has rationalized the 100 tariff lines in 2018-19, also lowered 1638 tariff lines in 2019-20 and also planned to rationalize the 4000 tariff lines in 2021-22.

He said the government would go for tariff rationalization and a gradual plan followed for total rationalization in tariff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Razak Dawood Sets Pakistan’s Exports Target at $35 Billion*

Pakistan’s export target of goods and services for the financial year 2022 has been set at $35 billion in consideration of the current growth of the exports of various sectors, including the two high-performing areas — Textile and Information Technology.

This was stated by the Advisor to the Prime Minister on Commerce, Abdul Razak Dawood, during an exclusive talk with a delegation of the Council of Economic and Energy Journalists (CEEJ) at a local hotel.

The share of the textile sectors will be projected to increase to $20 billion in the next financial year as compared to exports of the last year that were registered at $15.5 billion.

On the other hand, the exports of IT crossed the $2 billion mark for the first time by the end of this financial year, and are likely to surge by nearly 50 percent in the next financial year, he said.

The present growth of the textile exports is a big jump due to the policies of the present government that have boosted the confidence of the textile sector, including incentives and support through speedy refunds

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bafxet

+ So one thing is clear that there is negligible increase in the exports for 3rd years in a row despite a merciless devaluation of PKR. Than everyone was busy accusing PMLn for keeping Rupee overvalued, which resulted in no growth in exports. 

+ Services exports reached to $ 6 billion. What are they?

+ This merely a twisting figures in the favour of PTI.

+ It should not go without saying that it could have been hard for others but for Pakistan's economy Covid-19 has been a blessing in disguise.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan to export 160,000 Metric Tons Mangoes exports worth $500 million in 2021 Adviser to PM on Commerce, Abdul Razak Dawood said that Pakistan is a major potential producer of mangoes & predicted that up to 160,000 Metric Tons of mangoes will be exported in year of 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Pakistan’s Exports to US Cross $5 Billion For The First Time*

Pakistan’s exports to US increased by 39 percent to $5.2 billion during FY2021 as compared to $3.7 billion during FY2020, as announced on Monday by the Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce, Abdul Razak Dawood.

He tweeted that this shows an increase of $1.45 billion, and said, “This is the first time in our history that our exports to the US have crossed the $5 billion mark.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pakistan Space Agency

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan achieves highest ever exports of $31.3b in FY21*
> 
> 
> The Frontier Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD (APP): Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood on Thursday said that for the first time, the exports from the country reached to $31.3 billion, attributing the success to the prudent policies of the incumbent government.
> 
> Addressing a press conference here, the Adviser said that despite Covid-19, the exports witnessed around 18 percent of growth during the fiscal year 2020-21 as compared to previous year (2019-20) while the growth percentage was highest in regional economies including India and Bangladesh;
> 
> “We have come out from de- industrialization and shifted into a growth phase and achieved the highest exports number in country’s economic history”, he said.
> 
> Adviser said that during the outgoing financial year 2020-21, the country’s merchandise exports stood at $25.3 billion, while services exports reached to $ 6 billion.
> 
> Adviser informed that services export witnessed an increase of 47 percent in FY 2020-21 as compared to previous year of 2021-20.
> 
> He said that in the last month of June 2020-21, domestic exports stood at $2.7 billion.
> 
> Similarly, Information Technology (IT) exports remained above $2 billion in the last fiscal year. Adviser also said that the government would sign a Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) with Uzbekistan on July 15 of this year 2021 to enhance the regional connectivity and promotion of free trade in the regional countries.
> 
> Razak Dawood said that the trade conference would be held on July 14-15 in Uzbekistan, where Pakistan and Uzbekistan would signed the two trade agreements including Preferential Trade Agreement (PTA) and Transit Trade Agreement between both sides.
> 
> He said that Pakistan in the next phase would also start to engage with Turkmenistan on the transit trade front for enhance the connectivity with CARs.
> Adviser said that for promoting regional trade, Pakistan is also committed to enhance the transit trade with Afghanistan and willing to sign the Preferential Trade Agreement with Afghanistan.
> 
> Adviser said that through ‘Silk Route Reconnect Policy ‘, “We are engaging with Central Asian Countries (CARs) and getting started from Uzbekistan to engage the region with economic and trade integration”.
> 
> He said that Pakistan has taken all measures to facilitate regional trade and provide every facility to the Afghanistan and Central Asian State (CARs) in bilateral and transit trade.
> 
> While speaking on the ‘Tariff Rationalization ‘drive that started in the last three years, he said the government was working on ‘Tariff Rationalization’ and had plans to adopt the rationalization of 4,000 tariff lines in the coming financial year 2022.
> 
> He said that now Prime Minister Imran Khan has supported us for tariff rationalization and shifted the responsibility of tariff rationalization to the Ministry of Commerce from the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and FBR and other institutions in full coordination to work on the tariff.
> 
> He said that the government was committed to tariff rationalization to achieve the agenda of trade balance and increasing the country’s exports and decreasing imports.
> 
> Adviser said the government has rationalized the 100 tariff lines in 2018-19, also lowered 1638 tariff lines in 2019-20 and also planned to rationalize the 4000 tariff lines in 2021-22.
> 
> He said the government would go for tariff rationalization and a gradual plan followed for total rationalization in tariff.


Masha'Allah, $31.3 billion is amazing growth and an achievement under the PTI Government.

Pakistan has almost caught up with Bangladeshi exports which were $38.75 billion for financial year 2020-2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's exports to China increases 34% amount to $2.33 Billion in 2021.*

Pakistan’s exports to neighboring ally China have shown impressive double-digit growth in fiscal year 2021, going above $2 billion, announced Advisor to Prime Minister on Trade and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood.

“I’m pleased to share that our exports have done quite well in our major markets. During FY2021, our exports to China increased by 34% to $2.33 billion as compared to $1.74 billion in the previous FY, increasing by $586 million,” said Dawood in a series of tweets.

Pakistan, China are longtime allies and also partners in the multi-million-dollar China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC), part of the ambitious China's Belt and Road Initiative, which aims to connect Asia with Africa and Europe via land and maritime networks to boost trade and stimulate economic growth.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*NEDB established: Govt takes firm step towards export boost*

Tahir Amin
10 Jul 2021








*ISLAMABAD: The Ministry of Commerce has notified the National Export Development Board (NEDB), which would provide strategic guidance to increase export competitiveness by continuously improving the enabling environment for exports and increasing firms’ exports capabilities.*


The ministry issued a notification, which stated that with the approval of the federal government, the NEDB and its Terms of Reference (ToRs) are notified. The composition of the board is, Prime Minister of Pakistan (chairman), while other members include Advisor to PM/Minister for Commerce and Investment, Minister for Planning, Development and Special Initiatives, Minister for Industries and Production, Minister for Finance and Revenue, Minister for Energy/Power Division, Minister for National Food Security and Research, Governor State Bank of Pakistan, Secretary Commerce (Member/Secretary), Secretary Finance, Chairman Board of Investment, Chairman Federal Board of Revenue (FBR), President Federation of Pakistan Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Ex-Officio Member), Chairman Pakistan Business Council (Ex-Officio Member), and President Overseas Investors Chamber of Commerce and Industry (Ex-Officio member).

Additional public sector representatives/members to be invited in the NEDB on agenda basis; Following private sector representatives/members are required to be invited by special invitation to represent their respective sectors on agenda basis. 

These members include Minister for Foreign Affairs, Minister for Economic Affairs/Secretary, Special Assistant to the Prime Minister on Petroleum/Secretary Petroleum Division, Minister for Maritime Affairs/Secretary Ministry of Maritime Affairs and chief ministers of respective provincial government/respective chief secretaries.

Private sector representatives/members to be invited in the NEDB on agenda basis: following private sector representatives/members are required to be invited by special invitation to represent their respective sectors on agenda basis: Bashir Ali Mohammad M/s Gul Ahmed Karachi, Ahsan Bashir M/s Suraj Cotton Mills, Lahore, ljaz Khokhar M/s Ashraf Industries, Sialkot, Khurram Mukhtar M/s Sadaqat Textiles, Faisalabad, Shahzad Asghar M/s Style Textile, Lahore (textile and apparel), S Anjum Zafar M/s Eastern Group, Lahore and Irfan Iqbal M/s Nova Leathers (leather), Khalid Mahmood M/s Getz Pharma Karachi (pharmaceutical), Almas Hyder M/s Synthetic Products Enterprises Ltd Lahore, Faisal Afridi M/s Haier Group, Lahore (engineering goods), chairman Rice Exporters Association of Pakistan (REAP), Lahore (rice), Waheed Ahmed M/s Iftikhar Ahmed & Co Karachi (fruits and vegetables), Mahmood Nawaz Shah M/s Sindh Mango Growers & Exporters Hyderabad (agriculture), Shakir Iqbal M/s Hilbro International, Sialkot (surgical instruments), chairman Pakistan Software Houses Association, Karachi, Ammara Masood M/s NDC TECH, Karachi (Information Technology), and Muneeb Maayr M/s Bykea, Karachi (e-Commerce).

More sectors and their representatives will be added by the Ministry of Commerce in due course of time.
The NEDB may co-opt local and overseas Pakistani experts, women and young entrepreneurs on any specific sector-wise issues.

According to the ToRs of the Board, 

(i) to provide strategic guidance to increase Pakistan exports competitiveness in continuously improving the enabling environment for exports and increasing firms’ exports capabilities;
(ii) to provide oversee the alignment, progress and implementation of Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF) and various sector-specific policy initiatives; 
(iii) to serve as monitoring and evaluation platform for the government’s various export enhancement policies/initiates; and 
(iv) to provide guidance and support to the relevant institutions mandated with the role to promote export-oriented foreign and local investment in the country.

Meeting of the NEDB will be held at least bimonthly and the Ministry of Commerce will serve as Secretariat of the NEDB.


Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

*ISLAMABAD: The Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) has allowed the owners of petroleum products, including petroleum, LNG, oil and lubricants to export such POL products to any foreign territory by way of direct sale or third party without filing Electronic Import Form (EIF).*

To monitor the export of petroleum products, the FBR has tightened customs procedure for warehousing and export of petroleum (POL) products. According to an SRO 472(I)2021 issued here on Saturday, the FBR has amended the Customs Rules 2001 through a new notification.

A discrepancy in the quantity of POL product warehoused and exported may arise on account of use of different measuring apparatus by the receiving conveyance and the warehouse, sampling, spillage, evaporation or any other circumstances.

Accordingly, any discrepancy shall be dealt as per tolerance limit defined by the Ministry of Petroleum in this regard from time to time.

Access to appropriate officer.- The licensee shall be responsible at all times to provide logistics from port and necessary means to ensure 24/7 access to appropriate officer(s) to the warehouse and any conveyance on which the goods are to be exported, provided reasonable notice is given to the licensee to make such arrangements.

Exemption from warehouse surcharge and development surcharge.

(1) In terms of SRO 822(1)/91 dated 20th August 1991, the POL products as stores and provisions for use on board a conveyance are exempt from additional customs duty leviable as surcharge under section 10 of the Finance Act, 1991 (XII of 1991).

(2) In terms of SRO 369(1)/2002 dated 15th June 2002, the POL products as stores and provisions for use on board a conveyance are exempt from special customs duty leviable as Export Development Surcharge under section 11 of the Finance Act,1991, the FBR said.

Under the new rules, since the POL products, to be imported under this scheme, will be shipped or supplied without foreign exchange remittances from Pakistan, on account of cost of goods at the time of their imports; therefore, no EIF shall be required at the time of filing of GD for their in-bonding. Similarly, no EIF shall be required at the time of export.

The owner of any POL products, warehoused in accordance with the foregoing provisions of this rule, may export such POL products as provisions and stores for conveyances proceeding to any foreign territory including by way of direct sale or sale through a third party.

Under the revised procedure for the bonded warehousing and export of POL products, the FBR said that the owner may store any imported POL products in a warehouse and export the same in accordance with rules.

At the time of arrival of goods at a port, the owner shall file goods declaration through WeBOC system for in-bonding of the imported POL products submitting the documents as required under the Customs Act.

The securities in the shape of post dated cheques and indemnity bond furnished by the owner under section 86 of the Act, at the time of warehousing of POL products, shall continue to be in force notwithstanding the transfer of the goods to any other person or firm unless the warehoused POL products are exported by way of supply to conveyances as provisions and stores.

Under the new rules, since the POL products, to be imported under this scheme, will be shipped or supplied without foreign exchange remittances from Pakistan, on account of cost of goods at the time of their imports, therefore, no EIF shall be required at the time of filing of GD for their in-bonding. Similarly, no EIF shall be required at the time of export.

The owner of any POL products, warehoused in accordance with the foregoing provisions of this rule, may export such POL products as provisions and stores for conveyances proceeding to any foreign territory including by way of direct sale or sale through a third party.

Prior to delivery of POL products, the captain of the warehousing barge in presence of receiving conveyance engineer shall note meter reading on the barge and similarly, the receiving conveyance engineer shall note the meter reading of the conveyance, in the presence of barge captain.

After noting the volumes in both barge and the receiving conveyance as aforesaid, the delivery shall be made.

A sample shall be taken of the product being delivered and shall be sealed; with individual reference seal number of both the barge and the receiving conveyance. These samples shall be maintained by the owner and the conveyance for a maximum period of four months, which are subject to laboratory testing in the event of a dispute.

A copy of all documents of meter readings with signatures from both warehousing barge and receiving conveyances taken pursuant to sub-rule (1) will be sent to the appropriate officer. Samples taken pursuant to sub-rule 3 will also be made available to the Custom Officer by the custodian of the warehouse, in case of any audit, the FBR maintained.

The FBR added that upon completion of ex-bonding of entire quantity of warehoused goods covered by a GD (IB) in accordance with Rule 363F above, the securities furnished in the shape of post dated cheque and indemnity bond in respect of such GD (IB) shall be released and returned to the owner.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*China to import 300 tons of dried chili from Pakistan*

July 15, 2021






China will import 300 tons of chilli picked and dried at a pilot chilli field in Lahore, Punjab province in August, said Wu Guang, General Manager of Pakistan Subsidiary, China Machinery Engineering Corporation (CMEC), adding that it is the first time Pakistani chilli enter the Chinese market since 2020.

In July, a pilot chilli farm project under the cooperation between Pakistani farmers and their Chinese partners – CMEC and Sichuan Litong Food Group – began to bear fruit, with a yield around three times Pakistani varieties.

Chen Changwei, Chairman of Sichuan Litong Food Group, China, noted that their pilot chilli farm project successfully completed 100 acres of plantation in the first half of 2021 in Lahore.

For the 100-acre-pilot-project, the quantities of seeds are 380 grams per acre, with a yield reaching 3 tons per acre. The total production is expected to reach 300 tons.

While chilli is grown on 47,349 hectares in Pakistan with a crop yield of about 2.68 tons per hectare (1.072 tons per acre) and an annual production of around 126,943 tons in FY 2018-19.

As per Chen, they have brought a total of 13 varieties of Chinese chillies to Pakistan since 2019.

It took them three years to conduct the pilot program, and of all these 13 varieties, two varieties, namely, PJH-302 and PJH-407, have been certified for cultivation in Pakistan.

“We’re going to arrange a team of three agricultural experts on each chilli field of around 0.165 acres,” Wu Guang told China Economic Net.

The agricultural experts will train Pakistani staff in planting technology.

Advanced Chinese irrigation systems have also been introduced into the field. Umer Diyal, a farmer who worked in the pilot chilli farm in Qasbi, Lahore, said the Chinese introduced an irrigation system, and the expense of fertilizer has been reduced and every plant was getting water.

“Watering of plants is not complex and expensive anymore,” he added.

Also, contract farming helps a lot when it comes to addressing farmers’ concerns about marketing.

Agriculture-related economy is vulnerable, so “We’re conducting contract farming with Pakistani farmers,” Wu Guang said.

That is, Pakistani farmers undertake to supply agreed quantities of chilli, based on the quality standards and delivery requirements of CMEC. In return, CMEC agrees to buy the chilli, at a price that is nailed down in advance.

“When the chillies are ripe, they are naturally dried and then shipped back to China for further processing,” Chen Changwei noted.

“This model generates employment in the rural economy, reduces risk for firms, and provides income for farmers,” Wu Guang said and further mentioned that in the next phase of the pilot chilli farm project, as many as 3000 acres of land would be brought under chilli cultivation.

Chinese Ambassador to Pakistan Nong Rong praised the chilli farming project, saying that the project is expected to produce more than 8,000 tons of dried chillies with a net income of more than 100,000 rupees per acre for local farmers.

Lastly, Pakistan has another advantage over China in growing chillies. Sequential cropping is feasible here as the climate, soil, and water of Pakistan are different from that of China.

Chilli is a tropical and sub-tropical plant which requires warmer weather.

Chen Changwei noted, the largest planting area of chilli in China is its northern part, which turns cold after September, so mostly chilli can only be planted for one season in China.

While in Pakistan, “We can complete two seasons of planting as long as we avoid high temperatures from mid-June to August,” said Changwei.

“Our ultimate goal is to cooperate with our Pakistani friends on 200, 000 acres of land here,” Chen Changwei said determinedly.

Based on the planting, they will further develop downstream deep processing industries and create more employment opportunities in the future.

Wu Guang and Chen Changwei further shared their three-step strategy. Chen noted that in the first phase of chilli Contract Farming Project, China-Pakistan Agricultural Cooperation Pilot Zone is to be set up in five years, forming an industrial belt from areas around Faisalabad, Multan, KPK and Lahore.

The second step is processing. A chilli processing plant will be established in Pakistan within 3 years to extract chilli pigment and chilli essence, with an industrial output value of USD 200 million.

While in the third phase, a China-Pakistan food industrial park would be established in 5 to 10 years to help Pakistan boost processed chilli exports in days to come.

Wu explained, chilli is only the beginning and they are to plant more crops like garlic in Pakistan in days to come, so as to form a complete industrial chain to deep process raw material close by.

“Many Chinese enjoy chilli sauce that is made of chilli, beans, garlic and so on, and it would be easier and economical to export deep-processed chilli products like bottled chilli sauce than raw material,” Wu said.

“As the Chinese technical researchers are involved in it we are sure the project has high prospects,” Dr Muhammad Azeem Khan, Chairman of Pakistan Agricultural Research Council (PARC) told CEN, adding that the processed chilli will be exported from Pakistan, generating revenue from foreign markets and upgrading industrial structure in Pakistan.

As per official statistics, Pakistan in FY 2019-2020 exported 1,825 tons of chilli, worth Rs. 581.3 million, accounting for 63.6% of its peak in FY2016-17 of 5,905 tons worth Rs. 914.3 million for the last 19 fiscal years.

Mostly Pakistan’s chilli and chilli products are exported to Middle Eastern markets like Saudi Arabia.

As China became the world’s leading chilli and pepper consuming country, there is ample room for Pak-China cooperation.

According to statistics released by the General Administration of Customs of China, China imported 49,800 tons of chilli worth USD 34.002 million in 2020. However, China did not import any chilli or chilli products from Pakistan in 2020.

For the last 5 years, China has only imported limited processed chilli products from Pakistan worth USD 4,099 in 2018-2019.

Despite its low export volume, Pakistan’s chilli has been well received in China. On Daraz, the leading online marketplace in South Asia, it takes you Rs. 398 to buy one Red Chilli Powder weighing 110g.

But when you search for Pakistani chilli on JD.com, a Chinese e-commerce giant, you could find the same Red Chilli Powder exported from Pakistan.

It costs you RMB 33.6 (Rs. 820) to buy one in China, which is twice the original price in Pakistan. “This red chilli powder is incredible! For curry cooking, authentic spices count a lot,” a Chinese netizen posted a comment on it.

“At present, Pakistani pepper has a limited market share in China. But we are very confident that we can achieve a yield from hundreds of tons to tens of thousands of tons as the Pak-China project on chilli succeeded!” Wu Guang expressed his confidence in Pakistani chilli’s future market share in China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*FY 2020-21: Textile group exports witness 22.94pc growth*

Tahir Amin 
20 Jul 2021



*The country's textile group exports have witnessed a growth of 22.94 percent during the last financial i.e. 2020-21 and remained $15.4 billion compared to $12.526 billion during 2019-20, says the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).*

The exports and imports data released by the PBS revealed that the textile group exports registered an increase of 57.81 percent on month-on-month basis as it reached $1.660 billion in June 2021 compared to $1.051 billion in May 2021.

Textile exports witnessed 73.08 percent growth on year-on-year basis and remained $1.660 billion in June 2021 compared to $959.137 million in June 2020.

Raw cotton exports registered 95.27 percent decline during July-June 2020-21 and remained at $0.804 million compared to $17.002 million during the same period of last year.

Raw cotton exports remained zero during June 2021 and were also zero in May 2021.

Cotton yarn exports registered 3.26 percent growth during July-June 2020-21 and remained at $1.016 billion compared to $984 million during the same period of last year.

Cotton yarn exports increased by 67.76 percent during June 2021 and remained at $120.931 million compared to $72.087 million during May 2021 and increased by 62.71 percent when compared to $74.323 million during the same month of last year.

Petroleum group imports witnessed a growth of 9.09 percent as it reached $11.357 billion during July-June 2020-21 compared to $10.411 billion during the same period of last year.

Petroleum group imports witnessed an increase of 144.38 percent as it reached $1.475 billion in June 2021 compared to $603.84 million during June 2020 and registered 24.60 percent growth when compared to $1.184 billion in May 2021.

Construction machinery imports have witnessed massive decline of 26.52 percent during the July-June 2020-21 and remained at $141.29 million compared to $192.28 million, during the same period of last year.

The country's exports during July-June 2020-2021 totaled $25.304 billion (provisional) against $21.394 billion during the corresponding period of last year, showing an increase of 18.28 percent.

The exports in June 2021 were $2.729 billion (provisional) as compared to $1.671 billion (provisional) in May, 2021, showing an increase of 63.32 percent and by 70.67 percent as compared to $1.599 billion in June 2020.

The country's imports during July-June 2020-2021 totaled $56.405 billion (provisional) as against $44.553 billion during the corresponding period of last year, showing an increase of 26.60 percent.

The imports in June 2021 were $6.377 billion (provisional) as compared to $5.297 billion (provisional) in May 2021, showing an increase of 20.39 percent and by 72.21 percent as compared to $3.703 billion in June 2020.

The country's trade deficit widened by 34.10 percent to $31.101 billion during July-June 2020-21 compared to $23.159 billion during the same period (July-June) of 2019-20.

Main commodities of exports during June 2021 were knitwear Rs64,187 million, readymade garments Rs50,895 million, bed wear Rs46,694 million, cotton cloth Rs31,980 million, cotton yarn Rs18,885 million, rice others Rs18,190 million, towels Rs15,465 million, madeup articles (excl towels and bedwear) Rs12,342 million, fruits Rs11,792 million, and basmati rice Rs10,722 million.

Main commodities of imports during June 2021 were petroleum products Rs113,787 million, petroleum crude Rs59,761 million, power generating machinery Rs50,794 million, natural gas, liquefied Rs49,083 million, palm oil Rs42,366 million, medicinal products Rs38,121 million, electrical machinery and apparatus Rs34,669 million, plastic materials Rs33,851 million, mobile phones Rs31,963 million, and fertiliser manufactured Rs27,767 million.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The export earnings surged to an eight-year high at $31.6 billion on the back of record high export of technology and all-time high export of textile goods. *

However, the surge in export earnings remains significantly low compared to the one recorded in imports, registering a huge trade deficit of $30 billion in fiscal year 2021 which weakened the country’s balance of payment.

Total exports increased by 12.8% $31.6 billion during FY21 compared to $27.9 billion in FY20.

Technology exports jumped 47% to $2.1 billion in FY21 compared to $1.4 billion in FY20, contributing 36% to the overall services export in the year under review, according to AHL.

Commenting on a significant surge in technology exports, Minister for Information Technology and Telecommunication Syed Aminul Haque said in a press statement that there was no doubt that the IT sector had a key role in strengthening the national economy and creating more job opportunities in the country. “The target of $5 billion IT sector exports would be achieved by 2023,” he said according to APP.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan to start exporting ventilators this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

China is Pakistan's third top export destination, where Pakistan exported products worth $2,043.206 million during the fiscal year under review against the exports of $1,663.962 million during FY20, showing a growth of 22.79 per cent.

Source: State Bank of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Super Falcon

Humble request to uae rulers thede jews will always back steb you take a good relation decion back other wise u will loose all of gains to become a prominent country in region


----------



## ghazi52

During FY20-21, Pakistan's exports to #HongKong witnessed an unprecedented increase of 26.5% on a year-on-year basis. Initiatives and Policies of MOC and Govt of Pakistan are paying dividends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan to export mobile phones by Jan 2022, with Chinese assistance*

July 29, 2021







*While talking to a parliamentary panel, the advisor to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak said that Pakistan will begin exports of mobile phone by January 2022. He also said that two Chinese companies will be leading the imports as they have already set up their factories. One of the companies is Samsung to which the government as already allowed a number of incentives.*

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan will start export of mobile phones by January 2022, Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood informed a parliamentary panel on Tuesday.

The senate standing committee on commerce, chaired by Senator Zeeshan Khanzada, also grilled the commerce ministry for poor performance, sharing obsolete information about Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF) and absence of the commerce secretary from the meeting.

Dawood informed the committee that Pakistan will start export of mobile phones by January 2022 and two Chinese companies will take the lead. One Chinese company has set up industry in Karachi.

He said that Samsung was asked twice to set up a factory in Pakistan and was also offered incentives but it refused. Now, when two Chinese companies have set up their factories, Samsung approached the government for incentives, said Dawood, adding that now the company will have to set up factory on already available incentives.

During the meeting, Dawood also clarified that a couple of months ago rice exporters had informed him that China had halted Pakistani rice after detecting coronavirus (dead virus) on the surface of plastic packing bags. This issue has been resolved and 80% consignments are cleared.

The virus was also detected on Pakistani seafood consignments reaching China but the virus inside the packing material of consignments was alive. Last month nine companies were banned and this month restrictions have been imposed on six Pakistani companies. The commerce ministry has asked companies to get sanitary and phytosanitary inspection of their consignments.

Executive Director General Syed Rafeo Bashir Shah informed the committee that Chinese companies have tasked Maritime Fisheries Department to inspect seafood consignments destined for China which has not performed well. Now the commerce ministry has adopted a harsher tone with the Maritime Fisheries Department.

In a separate statement issued by the commerce ministry, it clarified that Pakistani export consignments of rice were detained for port inspection and detections but were later on released after conformity with the Chinese government protocols. China has not banned any rice exports from Pakistan, it added.

Senator Danish Kumar informed the committee that Chinese, Korean and Japanese trawlers are fishing in Pakistan waters illegally due to which local fishermen are facing hunger like situation. He said, “Pakistan’s seafood exports can earn $2 billion per annum if incentives are given to local industry.” He suggested that local fishermen be given modern technology for fishing also proposed restrictions on fishing by foreign fishermen.

Expressing dismay at the absence of the commerce secretary, some Senators maintained that they travelled from Karachi and Quetta for the meeting, but the secretary did not bother to attend it. They further stated that the briefing given on the commerce ministry’s performance and future strategy is like a film which they have watched for years.

Senator Kumar and Senator Ahmed Khan walked out of the meeting in protest against absence of Commerce Secretary Sualeh Ahmad Faruqui, who, according to the commerce additional secretary, was in Karachi to discuss important issues related to Expo 2021.

Senator Fida Muhammad requested the committee chairman to write a letter to the Senate chairman on the attitude of commerce secretary.

Director General (Trade Policy) Waqas Azeem briefed the committee on STFP 2020-25, saying that the targets of two previous trade policies were not based on ground realities as export targets were too high which could not be achieved. He said that the main focus of both policies was on three markets including China and European Union (EU).

He maintained that exports have posted growth because orders of other countries were diverted to Pakistan due to Covid-19 situation.

However, when committee members sought details of orders which were diverted to Pakistan, the DG declined to share the information on the plea that exporters do not share buyers’ information with the ministry because they fear that the information may be leaked to their competitors.

Additional Secretary (Trade Policy) Ahmed Mujtaba Memon claimed that the incumbent government reduced energy rates for five export-oriented sectors for the first time in the country’s history even though the first time energy rates were reduced was during PML (N) government.

The committee members enquired if reduced rates of energy for the export-oriented industry, is subsidy, to which Dawood replied that it is actually cross subsidy. He added that globally energy tariffs are lower for export industry but in Pakistan it is not so.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s regional exports rise 9pc in FY21*

Mubarak Zeb Khan
July 30, 2021


Pakistan carried out its border trade with the farther neighbour Nepal, Sri Lanka, Bhutan, Bangladesh and Maldives via sea only. — Reuters/File

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports to nine regional countries posted growth of 9.14 per cent while imports grew by nearly 36pc in FY21 from a year ago, latest data released by the State Bank of Pakistan showed.

The country’s exports to Afghanistan, China, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, India, Iran, Nepal, Bhutan and the Maldives account for a small amount of $3.925 billion — just 14.21pc of Pakistan’s total global exports of $25.304bn in FY21.

China tops the list of countries in terms of Pakistan’s exports to its neighbours, leaving other populous countries India and Bangladesh behind. Pakistan carried out its border trade with the farther neighbour Nepal, Sri Lanka, Bhutan, Bangladesh and Maldives via sea only.

On the other hand, imports from these countries edged up to $13.827bn in FY21 against $10.183bn over the corresponding period last year, an increase of 35.78pc. As a result of huge imports, Pakistan’s trade deficit with the region expanded during the period under review.

Pakistan’s exports to China posted positive growth in 2020-21. Bulk of the regional exports share, which accounts for 52.05pc, is with China while the remaining is for eight countries. Pakistan’s exports to China posted a growth of 22.85pc to $2.043bn in FY21 from $1.663bn in FY20. The increase in export proceeds was noted in the post-Covid period especially the exports of rice.

Contrary to this, imports from China grew 39pc to $13.302bn during the period under review against $9.568bn over the last year. The bulk of 96.2pc imports is coming from China alone while remaining imports are from other eight countries. Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan posted a growth of 10.47pc to $983.295m in FY21 from $890.052m in the same period in FY20. Till a few years ago, Afghanistan was the second major export destination for Pakistan after the United States.

Imports from Afghanistan posted a growth of 47pc to $179.228m against $121.832m over the last year mainly driven by higher arrivals of essential kitchen items including tomatoes, potatoes and onions as well as fresh and dried fruits.

The country’s exports to India plunged 89pc to $3.139m this year from $28.644m in FY20. The imports from India dipped 50.8pc to $183.785m against $373.561m over the last year. The government has suspended trade relations with New Delhi. Since the arrival of Covid-19 pandemic, the government has only allowed import of pharmaceutical products from India.

Pakistan’s exports to Iran jumped 181.8pc to $0.155m in FY21 from $0.055m in FY20. Most of the trade with Tehran is carried out through informal channels in border areas of Balochistan. No imports were made from Tehran during the period under review.

Exports to Bangladesh decreased 11.49pc to $615.212m in FY21 from $695.102m. Imports from Dhaka posted a growth of 56.22pc to $76.134m this year against $48.733m over the last year.

Similarly, exports to Sri Lanka dipped by 6.50pc to $270.320m in FY21 from $289.120m in the previous year. On the other hand, Pakistan’s exports to Nepal plunged by 79pc to $4.551m in FY21 from $21.720m the previous year. However, imports posted a growth of 211pc to $1.244m this year against $0.400m over the last year.

Exports to Maldives dipped by 28.6pc to $6.052m from $8.478m. Import posted a growth of 384pc to $0.092m this year against $0.019m over the last year.

Export proceeds to Bhutan were recorded at $0.155m in FY21 against $0.094m over the last year. The imports from Bhutan were noted at $0.075m in FY21 against $0.097m over the previous year.


_Published in Dawn, July 30th, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan will be exporting mobile phones by 2022, *Prime Minister Imran Khan's Adviser for Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood shared his prediction while addressing a press conference on Monday.

According to Dawood, Pakistan has already started manufacturing mobile phones, with some foreign companies aspiring to get their mobile phones manufactured in Pakistan.

The PM's aide stressed developing an export culture in the country.

"In the next five years, Pakistan should stop depending entirely on textile exports and focus on other industries too," said Dawood.

He further stated that the government of Pakistan has developed a strategy for increasing exports.

Briefing the media on the export statistics, he said that Pakistan made exports worth $2.3 billion in July, which is the highest amount of exports ever made in the month of July.

As per Dawood, the exports observed the biggest growth in the field of Information Technology, with the annual IT exports exceeding from $2b, constituting up to 47% growth rate.

He claimed that the export will be amplified up to 38% from the current rate, which is 31.2%.

We look forward to taking the goods exports up to worth $30.2b and services exports up to $7.5b in the current fiscal year, he added.

Special Assistant to PM Khan Shahbaz Gill was also present with Dawood on the occasion.

He said in his address that the federal government’s policy is ‘made in Pakistan’.

“The government has worked for the promotion of exports since Pakistan’s future lies in it,” said Gill.

He said that the PM Khan was informed about the problems exporters face, during a recent meeting with the exporters. PM Khan will be meeting the exporters on a monthly basis, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan’s exports of 9 sectors together with value-added textiles posted double-digit progress within the first month of 2021-22 in comparison with the identical month of 12 months in the past.

Exports of males’ clothes merchandise had been up by 23computer to $406 million in July towards $329m during the last 12 months, adopted by a 9pc improve in residence textiles to $380m towards $349m final 12 months.

A rise of 46computer in jerseys and pullovers to $81m was famous towards $56m over the corresponding months of final 12 months.

Equally, exports of fruit and veggies posed a progress of 20computer to $61m in July towards $51m over the corresponding months of final 12 months, adopted by a rise of 22computer in exports of T-shirts to $49m towards $40m in the identical interval in FY20.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s goods and services trade with Netherlands (Holland)*

Pakistan’s goods and services trade with Netherlands (Holland) witnessed surplus of 107.62 percent during fiscal year (2020-21) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the exports to Holland during June 2021 also increased by 44.29 percent, from $74.846 million as against the exports of $108.000 million.

On month-on-month basis, the exports to Holland rose by 23.74 percent during June 2021 as compared to the exports of $87.273 million in May 2021, the SBP data revealed.

Overall Pakistan’s exports to other countries witnessed growth of 13.72 percent during FY 2020-21, from $22.536 billion to $25.629 billion, the SBP data showed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dawood optimistic about $50bn export target prospects*

Says Pakistan now wants to make a name for itself in non-traditional sectors, including engineering and pharmaceuticals
Hopeful that country will reach target by fiscal year 2023

APP 
16 Aug 2021






*ISLAMABAD: Adviser for Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood Sunday expressed hope that by the last fiscal year of the current government's tenure, ie, 2023, the country's exports would reach $50 billion by following the policy of trade diversification in potential trade sectors and markets.*

Export diversification, focus on non-traditional sectors and increasing exports to new markets, including the African market, would not only enhance the volume of the country's exports, but would also help to achieve the export targets, the adviser told this during an exclusive interview with APP.

'Make in Pakistan' is the government's top priority trade policy, which aimed to introduce Pakistan's traditional and non-traditional export sectors and local products in the international trade market.

The adviser said that now the export of mobile and motorcycle from Pakistan would be started within the same trade policy.

He said the export of these two products to the global market would usher an era of exporting engineering products from the country.

He said that at present, the share of engineering goods exports in the global trade market was 51 percent.

He said that Pakistan now wanted to make a name for itself in the world in non-traditional sectors, including engineering and pharmaceuticals.

He informed the recently local Karachi based electrical and electronics goods company 'INOVI TELECOM (PVT) LIMITED' has just exported the first consignment of 5,500 "Made in Pakistan" 4G mobile phones to the Middle East.

Dawood said that this would be the beginning of an era of high value-added exports from Pakistan.

He said that this also marks the beginning of product diversification from our traditional to nontraditional sectors.

"I urge other mobile manufacturers in Pakistan to emulate this example and aggressively export their products," he said.

The adviser said that in the recent past, when the United States, Secretary of States for commerce visited Pakistan, he had identified in his trade facilitation scheme Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) a number of traditional trade products in which Pakistan had not yet shipped goods to the US trade market.

He added the US, GSP program provides nonreciprocal, duty-free tariff treatment to certain products imported to the United States from designated Beneficiary Developing Countries (BDCs).

Most of these items came from Pakistan's traditional commercial products, including textiles, which were now being worked on diligently.

"Geographical trade diversification and search for new markets will further increase our exports," he said.

And in this regard, the government wanted to increase exports to Europe and the United States by making its trade goods globally competitive, he added.

Replying to a question, he said that now the manufacturing of motorcycles had been started in Pakistan and with this Pakistan would start exporting up to 10,000 motorcycles which would be increased up to export of 30,000,000 motorcycles annually in the coming years.

He said that Japanese company 'Honda' has decided to set up its own manufacturing plant in Pakistan, which will make Pakistan a hub of motorcycle manufacturing.

They will start exporting motorcycles worth $30 million from Pakistan in coming years.

Dawood said that "we have decided to move towards import substitution which will increase our exports and create more industries in the country.

Replying to another question, he said that Pakistan's exports touched the mark of over $25 billion over the past fiscal year 2020-21, and now the government has set an export goal of $38.7 to 40 billion for the current FY 2021-22.

He said the export goal for the previous year was $ 25.3 billion for items and $6 billion for the services sector.

He said that the country's Information Technology (IT) exports had grown at 47 percent, which indicates that IT exports crossed the mark of $ 2 billion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Export-oriented sectors: ECC approves continuation of gas, power subsidy*

Business Recorder
Aug 17, 2021

ISLAMABAD: The Economic Coordination Committee (ECC) of the Cabinet Monday approved the continuation of electricity and gas subsidy for export-oriented sectors to reduce cost of manufacturing and support the momentum of growth in exports during the fiscal year 2021-22.

Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue, Shaukat Tarin presided over the meeting of the ECC of the Cabinet, here Monday.

The Ministry of Commerce presented a summary proposing the continuation of concessional rates of electricity and RLNG to export-oriented sectors.

According to the summary, the availability of energy at regionally competitive prices is required specially in the Covid-19 scenario to sustain the exports and proposed that 
(i) Electricity may be provided at US cents 9 per kWh all-inclusive to exports oriented sectors during financial year 2021-22; 
(ii) the RLNG may be provided at $6.5/MMBtu all-inclusive to export oriented sectors during financial year 2021-22 and;
(iii) The Finance Division may give financial commitments that additional funds of required by Power Division and Petroleum Division shall be provided to continue concessional energy rates to export oriented sectors
.
However, the Ministry of Energy may apprise relevant ministries regarding the budget situations in time, so that the Commerce Division may place a summary for supplementary grant allocation before the ECC of the Cabinet for consideration.

The summary also noted that in federal budget 2021-22, Rs36 billion (Rs26 billion for electricity and Rs10 billion for RLNG) were initially allocated to continue concessional energy rates. As the commodity prices are on the rise, therefore, matter was taken up with the Minister for Finance and Revenue during the post-budget meetings and it was informed that the allocation has been enhanced to Rs45 billion. Further, the Power Division sought clarification from the Commerce Division whether the concessional tariffs for export-oriented sectors is required to be extended for next fiscal year 2021-2.

The Commerce Ministry reiterated its position for continuation of concessional energy rates during fiscal year 2021-22 to reduce cost of manufacturing and enhance exports.

The secretary commerce briefed the Committee that extension of concessional rates of electricity and RLNG is important for sustained increase in exports by providing energy at regionally competitive rates.
After due deliberations, the Committee approved the continuation of electricity and gas subsidy for export-oriented sectors to support the momentum of growth in exports during the fiscal year 2021-22.
The finance minister emphasised the need to incentivise export-oriented sectors in order to take exports to the next level.

At the same time, the finance minister stressed the need to rationalise usage of energy inputs.
For this purpose, the ECC constituted a sub-committee comprising Minister for Energy, Minister for Industries and Production, Advisor on Commerce, Deputy Chairman Planning Commission, Additional Secretary (CF) Finance Division, and other relevant officials for presenting a plan to resolve the issue of continued use of gas by some units for power generation and non-cooperation in audit of such use.
The sub-committee was directed to present its recommendations before the ECC within 30 days for further deliberation.

The ECC, dated 28th April 2021, had formulated a committee of relevant stakeholders under the chair of Advisor to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment to deliberate on the issue of power subsidies to export-oriented sectors and submit its recommendations to the ECC.

In pursuance of above direction, a meeting was held on 7th June 2021 in the Ministry of Commerce and it was mutually agreed that; 

(i) supply of electricity and RLNG may be continued at US cents 9/kWh and $6.5/MMBtu to export-oriented sectors and the Ministry of Energy may start billing on standard rates from export-oriented sectors once budget is exhausted;

(ii) the Minister for Energy was of the view that the ministry has no objection in continuation of concessional energy regime, if it is budgeted and further informed that approximately Rs35 billion to provide electricity at US cents 9/kWh and Rs29 billion to provide RLNG at $6.5/MMBtu would be required; 

(iii) a monthly meeting may be called by Ministry of Energy to apprise relevant ministries regarding budgetary situation so that the Commerce Division may take up the matter with the Finance Division in time through the ECC of the Cabinet for supplementary grant (if required).

Moreover, as the energy prices are continuously increasing, it is imperative that the Advisor to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment may deliberate with textiles and apparel value chain for upward revision of the RLNG prices.

The ECC considered and approved a summary presented by the Power Division for extension of incremental consumption package for K-Electric industrial consumers of X-WAPDA DISCOs and K-Electric and application of incremental consumption package for BI(Non ToU) consumers of X-WAPDA DISCOs and K-Electric at the rate of Rs12.96/kwh from 1st July 2021 to 31st December 2021.

The Power Division summary proposed that (a) rate of Rs12.96/Kwh shall be charged to industrial consumer categories (B1, B2, B3, B4 &B5) of K-Electric from 1st July, 2021 to 31st October, 2023, for off-peak incremental consumption basis over their consumption in corresponding months of period March 2019 to February 2020.
New consumers having no reference consumption available in period of March 2019 to February 2020 shall be offered the same package through slab-wise consumption structure.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan exports first Mango consignment to Russia. *







The Pakistan Customs has processed the first fresh mango (White Chaunsa) consignment for export to Russia, quoting a statement of the FBR.

This was one of the first endeavors to introduce Pakistani fresh fruits and indigenous goods to Russia which will help Pakistani traders to capture markets not only in Russia but also in Europe by land route.

The consignment has left Pakistan at Taftan-Mirjawa (Iran) border and is destined for Moscow in Russia via Tehran-Astara (Azerbaijan)-Astrakhan (Russia) route, according to the Federal Borad of Revenue. The road distance from Taftan to Moscow via Astara is 4600 KM and it will be covered in about 7 days.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s Sazgar Engineering to Export Its First Batch of Rickshaws to Ethiopia*

Pakistan’s automotive industry is gradually beginning to establish itself in the export market. In a recent development on this front, Sazgar Engineering Works Limited (SEWL) will export its first batch of auto rickshaws to Ethiopia.

This announcement was made in a tweet by the Chairman of the Engineering Development Board (EDB), Almas Hyder. He added that SEWL will export a batch of 170 rickshaws to Ethiopia in September.

SEWL is a Pakistan-based manufacturer of fully indigenous auto-rickshaws and other three-wheeled transporters. It is the largest manufacturer, seller, and distributor of three-wheelers across Pakistan, and is also the only exporter of three-wheelers or any indigenously produced vehicle in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Manufactured in Pakistan: Inovi Telecom starts exporting smartphones*

15 Aug 2021

*ISLAMABAD: *Pakistan Telecom Authority (PTA) Authorization holder Inovi Telecom has started exporting smartphones to other countries. The first consignment of 5500 units of 4G smartphones carrying "Manufactured in Pakistan" tag has been exported to UAE. PTA congratulates the company for this landmark achievement. This is the result of concerted efforts for the development of mobile device manufacturing ecosystem in the country.

The successful implementation of Device Identification Registration and Blocking System (DIRBS) and enabling government policies including the Mobile Manufacturing Policy have created a favourable environment for mobile device manufacturing in Pakistan.

As a part of this policy, Inovi Telecom Pvt Ltd was issued mobile manufacturing authorization by PTA on 9th April 2021. Within 4 months, the company has managed to achieve exporting 'Manufactured in Pakistan' phones.-PR

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Engineering Development Board chairman Almas Hyder said the government is focusing on “Africa Look Policy” to boost auto sector exports.

Massey Ferguson, the assembler of Millat tractors, has been exporting the farm vehicles for the last 10 to 15 years and the numbers have been growing. An official said the company had exported 2,000 tractors in FY21 to Afghanistan, African countries, Far East, Myanmar and Malaysia at a price of $15,000 per tractor of 85 horse power.

“We have set an export target of 4,000 tractors for FY22 as new markets are also being explored coupled with high hopes of increasing tractor exports in Afghanistan and African countries,” he said, adding some private parties after lifting tractors are also exporting in low volumes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HammerHead081

ghazi52 said:


> *Dawood optimistic about $50bn export target prospects*
> 
> Says Pakistan now wants to make a name for itself in non-traditional sectors, including engineering and pharmaceuticals
> Hopeful that country will reach target by fiscal year 2023
> 
> APP
> 16 Aug 2021
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ISLAMABAD: Adviser for Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood Sunday expressed hope that by the last fiscal year of the current government's tenure, ie, 2023, the country's exports would reach $50 billion by following the policy of trade diversification in potential trade sectors and markets.*
> 
> Export diversification, focus on non-traditional sectors and increasing exports to new markets, including the African market, would not only enhance the volume of the country's exports, but would also help to achieve the export targets, the adviser told this during an exclusive interview with APP.
> 
> 'Make in Pakistan' is the government's top priority trade policy, which aimed to introduce Pakistan's traditional and non-traditional export sectors and local products in the international trade market.
> 
> The adviser said that now the export of mobile and motorcycle from Pakistan would be started within the same trade policy.
> 
> He said the export of these two products to the global market would usher an era of exporting engineering products from the country.
> 
> He said that at present, the share of engineering goods exports in the global trade market was 51 percent.
> 
> He said that Pakistan now wanted to make a name for itself in the world in non-traditional sectors, including engineering and pharmaceuticals.
> 
> He informed the recently local Karachi based electrical and electronics goods company 'INOVI TELECOM (PVT) LIMITED' has just exported the first consignment of 5,500 "Made in Pakistan" 4G mobile phones to the Middle East.
> 
> Dawood said that this would be the beginning of an era of high value-added exports from Pakistan.
> 
> He said that this also marks the beginning of product diversification from our traditional to nontraditional sectors.
> 
> "I urge other mobile manufacturers in Pakistan to emulate this example and aggressively export their products," he said.
> 
> The adviser said that in the recent past, when the United States, Secretary of States for commerce visited Pakistan, he had identified in his trade facilitation scheme Generalized System of Preferences (GSP) a number of traditional trade products in which Pakistan had not yet shipped goods to the US trade market.
> 
> He added the US, GSP program provides nonreciprocal, duty-free tariff treatment to certain products imported to the United States from designated Beneficiary Developing Countries (BDCs).
> 
> Most of these items came from Pakistan's traditional commercial products, including textiles, which were now being worked on diligently.
> 
> "Geographical trade diversification and search for new markets will further increase our exports," he said.
> 
> And in this regard, the government wanted to increase exports to Europe and the United States by making its trade goods globally competitive, he added.
> 
> Replying to a question, he said that now the manufacturing of motorcycles had been started in Pakistan and with this Pakistan would start exporting up to 10,000 motorcycles which would be increased up to export of 30,000,000 motorcycles annually in the coming years.
> 
> He said that Japanese company 'Honda' has decided to set up its own manufacturing plant in Pakistan, which will make Pakistan a hub of motorcycle manufacturing.
> 
> They will start exporting motorcycles worth $30 million from Pakistan in coming years.
> 
> Dawood said that "we have decided to move towards import substitution which will increase our exports and create more industries in the country.
> 
> Replying to another question, he said that Pakistan's exports touched the mark of over $25 billion over the past fiscal year 2020-21, and now the government has set an export goal of $38.7 to 40 billion for the current FY 2021-22.
> 
> He said the export goal for the previous year was $ 25.3 billion for items and $6 billion for the services sector.
> 
> He said that the country's Information Technology (IT) exports had grown at 47 percent, which indicates that IT exports crossed the mark of $ 2 billion.


Does he looks like Emperor Palpatine to anyone else? lol


----------



## ghazi52

IT exports maintained a handsome 20 percent growth in July 2021 compared to the export’s value of the same month of the last financial year.

The growth of IT remittances not only reduced from 40 percent to 20 percent but also declined from the previous month by over 6 percent, which stood at $210 million in June 2021. 

Exporters of the IT sector said the increase in export growth would be visible in the next quarter hopefully, provided that the incentives will be implemented in true letter and spirit.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s regional exports increase 20.50% in July 2022*


The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan’s exports to the seven regional countries witnessed an increase of 20.50 percent in first months of current financial year (2021-22) as compared to the corresponding month of last year.

The country’s exports to the regional countries including Afghanistan, China, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, India, Nepal, and the Maldives account for a small amount of $282.020 million, which is 12.49 percent of Pakistan’s overall exports of $2257.042 million in July 2021-22, State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) reported.

China tops the list of countries in terms of Pakistan’s exports to its neighbours, leaving behind other countries such Bangladesh and Afghanistan.

Pakistan carried out its border trade with the farther neighbour Sri Lanka, India, Nepal and Maldives.
Pakistan’s exports to China posted growth of 55.26 percent to $165.878 million in July 2022 from $106.775 million in July 2021 While exports to Bangladesh also increased by 5.66 percent to $51.033million from $48.297 million.

The country’s exports to Afghanistan however dropped by 38.57 percent to $38.557million this year from $62.774 million whereas exports to India plunged by a whopping 87.81pc to $0.054 million from $0.443 as the government has suspended trade relations with India.

Similarly, exports to Sri Lanka rose by 68.55 percent to $235.991 million from $15.420 million in the previous year.

Exports to Nepal declined by 39.86 percent to $0.273 million from 0.454million while to Maldives dipped by 1.21 percent to 0.325 million from 0.329million, it added.

On the other hand, the imports from seven regional countries were recorded at $1350.535 million during July 2022 compared to $ 1131.427 million during July 2021, showing increase of 19.36 percent.

The imports from China during July 2022 were recorded at $1311.976 million against the $1100.268 million during July 2021, showing an increase of 19.24 percent during the period.

Among other countries, imports from India worth $12.405 million against the imports of $15.833 million, decrease of 1.52 percent while imports from Afghanistan increased by 194.23 percent from $4.216 million to $12.405 million.

Meanwhile, imports from Sri Lanka witnessed 2.62 percent decline from $7.096 million to $6.910 million whereas Pakistan Imports from Bangladesh recorded at $ 3.518 million from $3.948 million during July 2021.

The imports from Nepal into the country witnessed decline of 4.54 percent from $0.066 million to $0.063 million, it added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Dawood sees more engineering goods exports from Gujranwala*


By APP
August 23, 2021

ISLAMABAD: Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood has said that industries of Gujranwala could gain a prominent position in the export of engineering goods in coming years through increasing the productive manufacturing.

“Gujranwala already has a manufacturing base for engineering goods and the government is ready to provide all possible facilities for further innovation and improvement,” he said.

The adviser said this while meeting Gujranwala Chamber of Commerce and Industry (GCCI) President Umar Ashraf Mughal, along with other senior business leaders.

Dawood said that the government wants to introduce its non-traditional products, especially engineering goods, in the international market, which has a strong potential to increase Pakistan’s exports.

“The government is looking for new markets, especially in the African market, where we need to increase exports of light engineering goods,” he said.

He hoped that by the end of the fiscal year 2022 (FY22) of the current government, the country’s exports would reach $40 billion by following the policy of trade diversification in potential trade sectors and markets.

He said that export diversification, focusing on non-traditional sectors and increasing exports to new markets, including the African market, would not only enhance the volume of the country’s exports, but would also help to achieve the export targets.

“‘Make in Pakistan’ is the government’s top priority trade policy, which aims to introduce Pakistan’s traditional and non-traditional export sectors and local products in the international trade market,” he said.

He said that Pakistan now wanted to make a name for itself in the world in non-traditional sectors, including engineering and pharmaceuticals.

“Geographical trade diversification and search for new markets will further increase our exports,” he said.

Dawood said that “we have decided to move towards import substitution which will increase our exports and create more industries in the country.

He said that Pakistan was moving towards rapid development due to correct, solid trade and economic policies.

Engineering and steel goods have huge potential to become Pakistan’s biggest exports like the other biggest sectors including textile, he said.

“We need economic sustainability for at least next 10 to 15 years to become a significant export hub globally” Razak said.

As soon as the Afghanistan situation would clear, “We will be able to export many Pakistani products to Tajikistan, Uzbekistan and other Central Asian States.” he said.

Razak Dawood said that in order to increase the country’s exports, the government has entered into different trade agreements with various countries.

The government was trying to increase exports from the country, while reducing imports, he said.

He said that the government was aware of the problems of the steel industry and added that he wished for no difference between the tariffs of industrial and commercial importers and the import of raw materials.

He said that Gujranwala has good potential in the industry especially the cutlery projects so the focus should be on the export of cutlery.

Meanwhile, Umar Ashraf Mughal said that modern machinery and high-tech labor can also increase our industrial production, which is likely to increase employment opportunities at the local level.

However, he said that in order to increase productivity, there is a need to introduce innovation in the local industrial structure which requires maximum resources from the government.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan earns $2123m from IT services’ export during FY 20-21*

ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan earned US $2123.035 million by providing different information technology (IT) services in various countries during the fiscal year 2020-21.

This shows growth of 47.44 percent when compared to US $1439.970 million earned through provision of services during the corresponding period of fiscal year 2019-20, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

During the period under review, the computer services grew by 50.32 percent as it surged from US $1108.690 million last fiscal year to US $1666.615 million during July-June (2020-21).

Among the computer services, the exports of software consultancy services witnessed increase of 35.50 percent, from US $408.974 million to US $554.180 million while the export and import of computer software related services also rose by 30.88 percent, from US $318.937 million to US $417.415 million.

The exports of hardware consultancy services decreased by 71.84 percent from, US $1.957 million to US $0.551 million whereas the exports of repair and maintenance services also decline by 56.19 percent from $1.511 million to $0.662 million.

In addition, the exports of other computer services rose by 83.88 percent from US$ 377.311 million to US $ 693.807 million.

Meanwhile, the export of information services during the period under review increased by 56.47 percent by going up from US $ 2.550 million to US $3.990 million. Among the information services, the exports of news agency services increased by 69.41 percent, from US $ 1.360 million to US $ 2.304 million whereas the exports of other information services also increased by 41.68 percent, from US $ 1.190 million to US $ 1.686 million.

The export of telecommunication services also witnessed an increase of 37.63 percent as these went up from US $328.730 million to 452.430 million during the fiscal year under review, the data revealed.

Among the telecommunication services, the export of call centre services increased by 22.10 percent during the period as its exports increased from US $ 125.964 million to US $153.806 million whereas the export of other telecommunication services also increased by 47.28 percent, from US $202.766 million to US $298.624 million during the period under review, the PBS data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*China has become the main export destination of Pakistani pine nuts. *

According to the data released by the International Nut and Dried Fruit Council, China is the second largest consumer of pine nut. In 2018, the pine nut consumption in China amounted to approximately 3,474 tons, about 1.2 times the average annual output of Pakistan in recent five years.

As one of the three major pine nut varieties in the Chinese market, Pakistani pine nuts enjoy a high premium and are listed as high-end snacks. A bag of 250g Pakistani pine nuts costs about RMB 80 (about Rs 2,033), nearly twice that of other Chinese pine nut varieties.

The favor of Chinese consumers for Pakistani pine nuts has driven huge import demand, and China has become the main export destination of Pakistani pine nuts.

According to the data released by Pakistan Agriculture Marketing Information Service, Pakistan exported 692 tons and 73.9 tons of pine nuts to China in fiscal year 2018-19 (July 2018 June 2019, bumper harvest of Pakistani pine nuts) and 2019-20 (lean year for Pakistani pine nuts), respectively, with a value of Rs 820 million and Rs 190 million, accounting for 45.86% and 14% of the total export of Pakistani pine nuts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Readymade garment exports witnesses record increase of 9.83pc*

The exports of Ready-made garments during the first month of FY 2021-22 grew by 9.83 per cent as compared to the exports of the corresponding period of last year.

During the period from July 21, Ready-made garments worth US $301,188 thousand were also exported in the current financial year as compared to the exports of valuing the US $ 274,237 of the same period of last year.

According to the data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the exports of Bed wear were increased by 8.28pc, worth US $263,343 were exported as compared to the US $ 243,198 of the same period last year

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AZADPAKISTAN2009

If Exports are Rising why is the Dollar Rising in Price? 

Country needs to build up Oil and Gold Reserves


----------



## CrazyZ

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> If Exports are Rising why is the Dollar Rising in Price?
> 
> Country needs to build up Oil and Gold Reserves


Too much increase in imports plus dollar strength (due to potential interest rate rise). Pakistan must look to develop its shale oil production to reduce imports.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bossman

AZADPAKISTAN2009 said:


> If Exports are Rising why is the Dollar Rising in Price?
> 
> Country needs to build up Oil and Gold Reserves


 
Imports are also rising. They were expected to rise due improved economic activity and higher important of plants and machinery. There is always a lag effect.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baby Leone

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan’s regional exports increase 20.50% in July 2022*
> 
> 
> The Frontier Post
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan’s exports to the seven regional countries witnessed an increase of 20.50 percent in first months of current financial year (2021-22) as compared to the corresponding month of last year.
> 
> The country’s exports to the regional countries including Afghanistan, China, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, India, Nepal, and the Maldives account for a small amount of $282.020 million, which is 12.49 percent of Pakistan’s overall exports of $2257.042 million in July 2021-22, State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) reported.
> 
> China tops the list of countries in terms of Pakistan’s exports to its neighbours, leaving behind other countries such Bangladesh and Afghanistan.
> 
> Pakistan carried out its border trade with the farther neighbour Sri Lanka, India, Nepal and Maldives.
> Pakistan’s exports to China posted growth of 55.26 percent to $165.878 million in July 2022 from $106.775 million in July 2021 While exports to Bangladesh also increased by 5.66 percent to $51.033million from $48.297 million.
> 
> The country’s exports to Afghanistan however dropped by 38.57 percent to $38.557million this year from $62.774 million whereas exports to India plunged by a whopping 87.81pc to $0.054 million from $0.443 as the government has suspended trade relations with India.
> 
> Similarly, exports to Sri Lanka rose by 68.55 percent to $235.991 million from $15.420 million in the previous year.
> 
> Exports to Nepal declined by 39.86 percent to $0.273 million from 0.454million while to Maldives dipped by 1.21 percent to 0.325 million from 0.329million, it added.
> 
> On the other hand, the imports from seven regional countries were recorded at $1350.535 million during July 2022 compared to $ 1131.427 million during July 2021, showing increase of 19.36 percent.
> 
> The imports from China during July 2022 were recorded at $1311.976 million against the $1100.268 million during July 2021, showing an increase of 19.24 percent during the period.
> 
> Among other countries, imports from India worth $12.405 million against the imports of $15.833 million, decrease of 1.52 percent while imports from Afghanistan increased by 194.23 percent from $4.216 million to $12.405 million.
> 
> Meanwhile, imports from Sri Lanka witnessed 2.62 percent decline from $7.096 million to $6.910 million whereas Pakistan Imports from Bangladesh recorded at $ 3.518 million from $3.948 million during July 2021.
> 
> The imports from Nepal into the country witnessed decline of 4.54 percent from $0.066 million to $0.063 million, it added.


article doesn't make sense at all.


----------



## ghazi52

*Exports increase by 24% to Rs742,259 mln in two months*

Mon, 20 Sep 2021, 2:59 PM

ISLAMABAD, Sep 20 (APP) : The exports from the country in rupee term witnessed an increase of 23.86 per cent during the first two months of the current fiscal year as compared to the corresponding month of last year, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

According to PBS provisional figures issued by PBS, the exports from the country during July-August 2021-22 were recorded at Rs742,259 million as against the exports of Rs599,255 million during July-August 2020-21.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the exports from the country increased by 38.87% in August compared to the exports of August, 2020. The exports during August, 2021 amounted to Rs. 368,847 million against the exports of Rs. 265,600 million during August, 2020.

On month on months basis, the exports increased by 1.22% when compared to the exports of Rs. 373,412 million in July, 2021.

The main commodities of exports during August, 2021 were knitwear (Rs. 59,761 million), readymade garments (Rs. 46,565 million), bed wear (Rs. 43,448 million), cotton cloth (Rs. 30,880 million), cotton yarn (Rs. 16,987 million), rice (Rs. 14,765 million), towels (Rs.13,586 million), madeup articles (excl. towels & bedwear) (Rs.10,845 million), Basmati rice (Rs.8,285 million) and fruits (Rs.6,355 million).

On the other hand, Imports during July–August, 2021 totaled Rs. 1,971,740 million as against Rs. 1,168,727 million during the corresponding period of last year showing an increase of 68.71%.

Likewise, Imports during August, 2021 amounted to Rs. 1,081,961 million as against Rs. 889,779 million in July, 2021 and Rs. 556,064 million during August 2020 showing an increase of 21.60% over July, 2021 and of 94.57% over August 2020.

Main commodities of imports during August, 2021 were petroleum products (Rs. 146,370 million), medicinal products (Rs.74,712 million), petroleum crude (Rs.72,609 million), natural gas, liquefied (Rs. 62,316 million), Palm Oil (Rs. 53,005 million), plastic materials (Rs. 43,624 million), iron & steel (Rs.38,773 million), electrical machinery & apparatus (Rs.35,333 million), power generating machinery (Rs.28,834 million) and iron & steel scrap (Rs. 28,731 million).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maula Jatt

ghazi52 said:


> *Exports increase by 24% to Rs742,259 mln in two months*
> 
> Mon, 20 Sep 2021, 2:59 PM
> 
> ISLAMABAD, Sep 20 (APP) : The exports from the country in rupee term witnessed an increase of 23.86 per cent during the first two months of the current fiscal year as compared to the corresponding month of last year, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.
> 
> According to PBS provisional figures issued by PBS, the exports from the country during July-August 2021-22 were recorded at Rs742,259 million as against the exports of Rs599,255 million during July-August 2020-21.
> 
> Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the exports from the country increased by 38.87% in August compared to the exports of August, 2020. The exports during August, 2021 amounted to Rs. 368,847 million against the exports of Rs. 265,600 million during August, 2020.
> 
> On month on months basis, the exports increased by 1.22% when compared to the exports of Rs. 373,412 million in July, 2021.
> 
> The main commodities of exports during August, 2021 were knitwear (Rs. 59,761 million), readymade garments (Rs. 46,565 million), bed wear (Rs. 43,448 million), cotton cloth (Rs. 30,880 million), cotton yarn (Rs. 16,987 million), rice (Rs. 14,765 million), towels (Rs.13,586 million), madeup articles (excl. towels & bedwear) (Rs.10,845 million), Basmati rice (Rs.8,285 million) and fruits (Rs.6,355 million).
> 
> On the other hand, Imports during July–August, 2021 totaled Rs. 1,971,740 million as against Rs. 1,168,727 million during the corresponding period of last year showing an increase of 68.71%.
> 
> Likewise, Imports during August, 2021 amounted to Rs. 1,081,961 million as against Rs. 889,779 million in July, 2021 and Rs. 556,064 million during August 2020 showing an increase of 21.60% over July, 2021 and of 94.57% over August 2020.
> 
> Main commodities of imports during August, 2021 were petroleum products (Rs. 146,370 million), medicinal products (Rs.74,712 million), petroleum crude (Rs.72,609 million), natural gas, liquefied (Rs. 62,316 million), Palm Oil (Rs. 53,005 million), plastic materials (Rs. 43,624 million), iron & steel (Rs.38,773 million), electrical machinery & apparatus (Rs.35,333 million), power generating machinery (Rs.28,834 million) and iron & steel scrap (Rs. 28,731 million).


imports increased by 60% north... 
need to get it balanced


----------



## ghazi52

*Cutlery exports witnessed record increase of 11.32%*


by The Frontier Post









ISLAMABAD (APP): The exports of cutlery during the first two month of FY 2021-22 grew by 11.32 percent as compared to the exports of the corresponding period last year.

During the period from July-Aug 21, cutlery worth US $ 9,225 were exported as compared to the exports of US $ 8,287 of the same period of last year.

According to the data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the exports of Onyx Manufactured were increased by 52.36 percent, worth the US $ 387 were exported as compared to worth the US $ 254 of the same period last year.

Meanwhile, the exports of Chemicals and Pharm.Products increased by 73.45 percent, worth the US $ 113,813 thousand were also exported in the current financial year as compared to the exports of valuing the US $ 65,619 of the same period of last year.

During the period under view, Surgical goods and Medical instruments exports decreased by 6.75 percent, as worth US $ 30,678 were exported in the current fiscal year as compared to the exports of valuing the US $ 32,899 of the same period of last year.

*
Sports goods exports witness record 25.63 % increase*

The Sports goods exports during the first two month of fiscal year of 2021-22 grew up by 25.63 per cent as compared to the exports of the corresponding period of last year.

During the period from July-Aug 2021, sports goods worth of US $ 24,060 thousand were exported as compared to the exports of US $ 19,152 thousand of same period of last year.

According to the data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the exports of Footballs was increased by 18.79 percent, worth US $ 11,032 thousand exported as compared to exports worth US $ 9,287 thousand during same period of last year.

Meanwhile, gloves exports also increased by 18.82 per cent as the exports during current fiscal year recorded at worth US $ 6,111 thousand as compared to the exports during the same period of last year which recorded US$ 5,143 thousand.

During the period under review, others exports increased by 46.48 per cent, worth US $ 6,917 thousand exported in current fiscal year as compared to the exports of valuing US $ 4,722 thousand of same period of last year.
*
Leather Manufacturers exports witness record 8.21%*

The Leather Manufacturers exports during the first two month of fiscal year of 2021-22 grew up by 8.21 per cent as compared to the exports of the corresponding period of last year
During the period from July-Aug 2021, Leather Manufacturers worth US$ 106,284 exported as compared to exports worth US$ 98,218 during same period of last year.

According to the data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the exports of Leather Garments increased by 8.50 percent, worth of US$ 56,985 were exported as compared to the exports of US$ 52,520 of same period of last year.

Meanwhile, Leather Gloves exports also increased by 7.35 per cent as the exports during current fiscal year recorded at worth US$ 46,272 as compared to the exports during the same period of last year which recorded US$ 43,105.

During the period under review, other Leather Manufacturer exports increased by 16.74 per cent, worth US$ 3,027 exported in current fiscal year as compared to the exports of valuing US$ 2,593 of same period of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Record meat exports at 95,991 tonnes in FY21*

Aamir Shafaat Khan 
September 23, 2021


 




Meat shop at Burns Road in Karachi.—Fahim Siddiqi / White Star

KARACHI: Pakistan exported 95,991 tonnes (worth $333 million) meat and meat preparations in FY21 — an all-time high figures — against 83,749 tonnes ($304m) a year ago. However, the average per tonne price (APT) remained low at $3,473 as compared to $3,631 in FY20.


The new fiscal started with a twist as the APT price soared to $4,234 in July-August 2021-22 from $3,444 in the same period in the last fiscal year despite drop in quantity to 11,702 tonnes ($49m) from 14,974 tonnes ($51.5m) in the same period FY21, down by 22pc in quantity and 4pc in value.

Exports have been facing a downward trend from July 2021. As per figures of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS), in July 2021, exports plunged to 5,889 tonnes ($25m) from 8,176 tonnes ($28m) in July 2020. The APT price stood at $4,182 in July 2021 versus $3,465 in July 2020.

In August 2021, exports stood at 6,047 tonnes ($25m) as compared to 6,798 ($23m) in the same month in 2020. The APT went up to $4,213 from $3,418 in the above period.
In the last 10 years, exports hovered in the range of 56,000-85,000 tonnes.

Pakistan’s meat exports have been struggling to compete with the exporters of African countries who have been offering competitive prices for shipments to the Middle East markets than local exporters, Managing Director of PK Livestock Tariq Mehmood Butt said.

However, massive rupee devaluation against the dollar from May 2021 till to date has provided a much breathing space for the exporters, he said. However, high local meat prices have diluted the positive impact of rupee fall against the greenback. One dollar was equal to Rs152 in May 2021 as compared to Rs169 now in the interbank market, Mr Butt added.

He explained that the cattle mandi and quarantine fees were taken by the government, thus pushing up costs and decreasing competitiveness of exportable items.

Pakistan exports 98pc of meat and meat preparations to the ME markets by air. The share of beef is 95pc of total exports; he said adding that Tanzania, Kenya, Ethiopia and Sudan are giving a tough time to Pakistani exporters.

Mr Butt opined that consumers’ buying power has remained depressed owing to rising prices of various food items after the start of Covid-19 and frequent market closures from February/March 2020 to date. Even in Pakistan, many consumers cannot afford to buy costly mutton and beef, he added.

Looking unsatisfied over the official figures available in Pakistan Economic Survey (PES) FY21 regarding rising livestock production, he claimed that livestock production has been falling for the last three years instead of showing any growth.

PES shows cattle, buffalo and goat production of 51.5m, 42.4m and 80.3m in FY21 as compared to 47.8m, 40m and 76.1m in FY19. Beef and mutton production rose to 2,380,000 and 765,000 tonnes in FY21 as compared to 2,227,000 and 732,000 tonnes in FY19.

He argued that goat farmers have gone on back foot in the last three years while big animal growers have also become reluctant in the last 1.5 years in investing in livestock farming owing to low demand triggered by high meat prices and inflationary trend in overall food prices.

Talking to _Dawn_, Chairman of Dairy and Cattle Farmers Association (DCFA) Shakir Umar Gujjar did not agree with the PES production figures of livestock, saying that these were based on estimated figure based on inter census growth rate of livestock census 1996 and 2006.

He said calf and milk-producing cows are being slaughtered to meet the demand of meat which is resulting in shortage of animals. He said buffalo price is now Rs450,000 as compared to Rs100,000 few years back.

Consumers have been paying higher prices for veal and mutton meat for the last few years. Mutton sells between Rs1,400-1,600 per kg as compared to Rs1,000 per kg three years back followed by Rs720-750 and Rs820-850 per kg for veal with and without bones which are priced at Rs480 and Rs580 per kg. Meat merchants have been attributing rising prices of meat to surging meat exports.
_Published in Dawn, September 23rd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Export target of $38 billion set for FY 2022: *


BR Web Desk 
29 Sep 2021








*The government has set a target of $38 billion for exports of goods and services for the ongoing fiscal year, said Advisor to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood on Wednesday, expressing optimism that the number would register a nearly 40% year-on-year growth.*


While addressing the first pharmaceutical export summit in Islamabad, Dawood said that the target was set after consultations with the prime minister and relevant ministries including finance, energy, industries, and others.


The advisor said that despite the stated target, the government would try to exceed it and reach $40 billion for FY22, expressing confidence that the industries and farmers will play their role in helping the government achieve it.

Talking about the tariff structure, he said that he has conveyed to the prime minister that setting tariffs for Pakistan's industries should not be the prerogative of the Federal Board of Revenue (FBR) and be shifted to the Ministry of Commerce.

“Tariff rationalisation is part of our 'Make in Pakistan' strategy,” he said. "Further tariff rationalisation will be done in the next budget in order to facilitate different industries including the farmers."

Last month, Dawood expressed hope that by the last fiscal year of the current government's tenure, ie, 2023, the country's exports would reach $50 billion by following the policy of trade diversification in potential trade sectors and markets.

Export diversification, focus on non-traditional sectors, and increasing exports to new markets, including Africa, would not only enhance the volume of the country's exports but would also help to achieve the export targets, the adviser said.

"Geographical trade diversification and search for new markets will further increase our exports," he said.
Pakistan recorded exports of nearly $27 billion in FY21, higher than the previous year. However, many believe there is room for growth, especially as the rupee has depreciated to an all-time low against the US dollar, making the exports cheaper.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's gleaming pavilion of mirrors*
Maheshpreet Narula, Dubai

Also in the Opportunity District is Pakistan’s pavilion. Designed by the architects at Al Jabal Engineering, it’s a colorful display especially under the beaming sun.
As you walk inside, the Coke Studio version of the classic song Dam Mast Qalandar plays. Inside is a stunning replica of the Sheesh Mahal from Lahore Fort – the “Palace of Mirrors” built by Emperor Shah Jahan. This stunning display was assembled in Pakistan before it arrived in the UAE.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Basmati: damn thy luck!*

BR Research
01 Oct 2021







*According to PBS, quantum of basmati exports increased by 40 percent during 2MFY22, highest volumetric increase witnessed among key export commodities from Pakistan during the period. As market welcomes hopeful news regarding crop performance from the farms in the ongoing season, is Pakistan’s basmati export set to break fresh records?*

Hardly. At current pace, basmati export quantum will clock in below 0.8 million tons for the full year FY22, not even among the top-10 years for basmati export report card. The quantum increase during 2MFY22 only looks rosy due to low base effect from the pandemic year, and pales into comparison against export performance just a year earlier. That said, basmati’s performance during 2MFY22 is still second-best in past 10 years, as memories of fixed exchange rate (2014-17) fades away.







So, what’s good and what not so much? Exporters point fingers at 'freight charges gone wild’. Although the disruption of by-sea supply chain – and resulting increase in freight cost - is very much a global phenomenon – exporters complain that containers are simply unavailable for shipment causing delays and even cancellation of orders. Although that appears to be a convenient explanation for the slowdown (compared to 2MFY20) it fails to explain why import shipments haven’t shown signs of abatement. Afterall, containers that land on Karachi’s shores can’t prefer to be shipped back empty.
Whatever the truth behind state of containerized shipments, it is definitely not the only explanation for slowdown in rice export earnings. Basmati export earnings have also taken a severe beating at the hands of pricing, as average unit price of exports witnesses its fourth year of decline (compared to Jul-Aug in previous years).








In fact, basmati prices in the international market are trading below $750 per ton, lowest in at least 5-years.

To make matters worse, both basmati producers – India and Pakistan – have witnessed quantum jump in domestic production during this 5 year period. Consider that subcontinent’s basmati output has grown by 20 percent in the past four years to 12 million tons, of which share of eastern neighbour is at least above two-third. The export market is sized at 5 million tons, in which Pakistan’s share is just under one-fourth.








Unfortunately, Pakistan’s return to the export market – post currency depreciation of FY19 - has coincided with a substantial rise in local output in the two basmati origin nations. However, even that’s an incomplete explanation. According to World Bank, rice varieties – of all types and geographic origins – stand apart as conspicuous exception to the ongoing global commodity price spiral. Based on USDA forecast, global rice output is set to remain stable above 500 million tons in 2021-22. According to FAO, rice crops have been protected from the productivity damage seen across several major crops during 2021, and may just prove to be the reason why the ongoing international commodity price spiral shall not turn into a global food crisis, especially in Global South.









That said, the situation offers little hope for Pakistan’s basmati exporters, who may see export volumes plateau at FY20 levels. But a lot may come to depend on the pricing offered by Indian exporters over coming winter season, which in effect sets the tone for pricing for rest of the year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Imran for exploiting potential of salt, pharmaceutical sectors*


APP
October 2, 2021


ISLAMABAD: Prime Minister Imran Khan on Friday directed the authorities concerned to take steps to exploit full potential of exports diversification in salt and pharmaceutical sectors.

Chairing a meeting of the National Export Development Board, the prime minister said the government was focused on creating business-friendly environment in the country for strengthening economy and increasing employment opportunities.

The prime minister emphasised that business community should adopt modern technologies to achieve maximum value addition.



> Solar salt project aims to boost exports by $400m in 2023


The meeting was attended by Finance Minister Shaukat Tareen, Minister for Industries and Production Khusro Bakhtyar, Commerce Adviser Abdul Razak Dawood, Special Assistant to PM (SAPM) on Health Dr Faisal Sultan, SAPM on Political Communication Dr Shahbaz Gill, CEO Drug Regulatory Authority of Pakistan (DRAP) Asim Rauf, representatives of pharmaceutical and salt sectors and senior officials.

PM Khan was briefed on the potential of diversification of exports, especially in salt and pharmaceutical sectors. He was briefed that Pakistan was blessed with all types of salt available in the world including rock salt, sea salt and lake salt.

With a reserve size of 6.2 billion tonnes, Khewra Salt Mine is the second largest salt range in the world. Pakistan has also sea salt reserves along 1,050 kilometre long coastline.

Almost 60 per cent of total 350 million tonnes global salt consumption is made by the chemical industry.

Pakistan’s current annual salt production is 4m tonnes, whereas just 0.3m tonnes are being exported each year.

The government of Balochistan and Hub Salt have initiated a new Solar Salt project to tap Pakistan’s huge potential in salt export. This new Solar Salt Project will be the world’s largest salt works facility and will boost the salt exports by $400m in 2023 and will continue to grow by $200m per annum in subsequent years.

Moreover, it was told that currently Pakistan’s pharmaceutical exports are worth $275m with a growth potential of $74.3bn. This growth potential can be materialised by investing in the machinery and equipment, streamlining the registration process for Pakistani medicines, entering into joint ventures with reputed multinational companies and the appointment of sales and marketing teams in international markets for brand building.

_Published in Dawn, October 2nd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Sports goods’ export increase 11% in 2 months*

Mon, 11 Oct 2021,







ISLAMABAD, Oct 11 (APP): The exports of sports goods witnessed an increase of 11.23 percent during the first two months of ongoing financial year (2021-22) as against the exports of corresponding period of last year.
The country exported sports goods worth $ 50.415 million during July-August (2021-22) against the trade of $ 45.325 million during July-August (2020-21), showing growth of 11.23 percent, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

During the months under review, the export of footballs also increased by 5.25 percent from $21.828 million last year to $22.973 million during current year under review while the exports of gloves however witnessed decline of 1.59 percent from $12.262 million to $12.067 million.

In addition, the exports of all other sports good however witnessed an increase of 36.85 percent by going up from $11.235 million to $15.357 million during the period under review.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the exports of sports products during August 2021 rose by 25.63 percent to $24.060 million when compare to the exports of $19.152 million during August 2020, the PBS data revealed.

During the period under review, the exports of footballs and gloves also increased by 18.79 and 18.82 percent respectively while the export of all other sports products increased by 46.48 percent.

On month-on-month basis, the exports of sports products went down by 8.71 percent in August 2021 when compared to the exports of $ 26.355 million in August 2021.

During the month under review, the exports of footballs decreased by 7.61 whereas the export of gloves increased by 2.60 percent, the data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Tobacco exports surge 48% in 2 months*

The Frontier Post








ISLAMABAD (APP): The exports of tobacco from the country witnessed an increase of 48.51 percent during the first two months of financial year (2021-22) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

Pakistan exported tobacco worth US $ 5.195 million during July-August (2021-22) as compared to the exports of US $ 3.498 million during July-August (2020-21), showing growth of 48.51 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In terms of quantity, the exports of tobacco also rose by 98.35 percent as the country exported 2,327 metric ton of tobacco during the period under review as compared to the exports of 1,173 metric ton during last fiscal year.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the tobacco exports also increased by 219.47 percent during the month of August 2021 as compared to the same month of last year.

The tobacco exports in August 2021 were recorded at $4.249 million against the exports of US $ 1.330 million in August 2020, the PBS data revealed.

On month-on-month basis the export of tobacco surge by 349.15 percent in August 2021as compared to the exports of US $ 0.946 million in July 2021.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports of services increased to $635 million in the first quarter*


Pakistan’s exports of services increased to $635 million in the first quarter of the ongoing fiscal year, Adviser to the Prime Minister on Investment and Commerce Abdul Razak Dawood said on Monday.

“I am pleased to announce that Pakistan’s IT & IT-enabled service in the Q1 of FY 2201-22, exports increased to $635 million from July to September compared to the exports value of the last year, which stood at $445 million, showing a increase of 42% YoY [year-on-year] growth,” he said in a Twitter statement.

The PM’s aide congratulated all the stakeholders for their “efforts and dedication”.

“Also, by seeing how IT sector is growing, I am optimistic that we will cross the IT exports target for FY of 2021-22,” he said.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports, imports*

Considering the data of exports and imports of Pakistan as reported by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS), it revealed that exports and imports both recovered in FY21.

Exports increased by 18.3% and imports rose by 26.6% over the values reported for FY20.

Total exports of $25.3 billion are the highest ever reported in the country’s history, which suggests that export-oriented industries in Pakistan performed relatively better than several other developing countries, which struggled to trade during the pandemic.

As economic growth levels picked up in Pakistan, the demand for imports also increased. Total imports in FY21 were $56.4 billion, one of the highest levels reported in the country’s history.

Exports of services from Pakistan increased by 9.2% in FY21 over the value reported for FY20, primarily driven by the information and communication technology (ICT) sector.

The growth in exports from Pakistan was mainly due to the textile sector, which recorded an increase of 22.9% in exports in FY21 over the value reported for FY20. This has continued to increase in the first two months of FY22, with 28.7% growth.

The biggest contributors to the increase in exports were bed wear, knitwear and towels, which constitute value-added goods.

According to data extracted from ITC’s Trademap.org, approximately $9.8 billion of exports from Pakistan out of $13.1 billion worth of textile exports were destined to the US and Europe in 2020.

More specifically, $3.46 billion of exports were destined to the US and $1.37 billion of shipments were destined to the UK.

A majority of the products exported to the Western countries were made-up textile articles and apparel.

Although Pakistan has experienced higher export growth rates relative to regional competitors, challenges still remain that can impact long-term expectations of export-oriented sectors.

For instance, exports of apparels from Pakistan increased in 2020 while those of regional competitors such as India and Bangladesh decreased. Exports of apparels from India decreased by more than 20% in 2020 over the previous year.

As exports from regional competitors recover, competition is likely to intensify in major markets.

Another major hurdle in global trade is the logjam faced by supply chains as shipping costs reach unprecedented levels and congestions at major ports lead to significant slowdown and higher costs of trade.

With supply chain disruptions, preference may not only shift towards imports of necessary goods but the effectiveness of logistics and border facilitation become increasingly crucial as exporters demand timely shipment of their products.

In a nutshell, the recent gains in export levels must be considered with cautious optimism. As the world economy recovers from the pandemic-induced shock, the level of export competitiveness against regional counterparts will become increasingly important. It will be essential to boost productivity and capabilities of exporters.

The writer is the Assistant Professor of Economics & Research Fellow at CBER IBA


----------



## ghazi52

*Leather Export*

The leather exports witnessed an increase of 5.99 percent during the first three months of the current financial year (2021/22), compared with the exports of the corresponding period of the last year, the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

Pakistan’s exported leather worth $154.457 million during July-September 2021/22 against the exports of $145.733 million during July-September 2020/21, showing a growth of 5.99 percent, it added.

Among the leather products, the exports of leather garments increased 3.79 percent by going up from $77.551 million last year to $80.487 million during the current year.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan needs long-term reform for reviving exports: World Bank*

Amin Ahmed
October 29, 2021







A participant stands near a logo of World Bank at the International Monetary Fund - World Bank Annual Meeting. — Reuters/File

ISLAMABAD: The World Bank has suggested that Pakistan needs an integrated and long-term reform strategy for fixing the export challenge that will require coordination across government agencies at federal and provincial levels to harmonise policy decisions, institutional strengthening to ensure effective implementation and active public-private sector dialogue to secure the broadest support to reforms.

The ‘Pakistan Development Update: Reviving Exports’ report released by the World Bank on Thursday says that due to strengthened domestic demand, imports have grown much higher than exports in recent months, leading to a large trade deficit. To sustain strong economic growth, Pakistan needs to increase private investment and export more, suggests the report.

In examining the country’s persistent trade imbalance, it identifies key factors that are hindering exports: high effective import tariff rates, limited availability of long-term financing for firms to expand export capacity, inadequate provision of market intelligence services for exporters, and low productivity of Pakistani firms.


> Over the last two decades, share of exports in GDP has declined from 16pc to 10pc


“The long-term decline in exports as a share of GDP has implications for the country’s foreign exchange, jobs, and productivity growth. Therefore, confronting core challenges that are necessary for Pakistan to compete in global markets is an imperative for sustainable growth,” said Derek Chen, Senior Economist, World Bank.
“Since longstanding issues with the persistent trade gap have resurfaced, this edition of the report provides a timely, in-depth assessment and policy recommendations that can help spur exports,” he said.

According to the report, debates on appropriate policies to reduce the trade deficit have resurfaced with the recent increases in the trade gap. A key factor driving the trade imbalance is the declining export competitiveness. Indeed, the share of exports in GDP has been declining since the turn of the century, from 16 per cent in 1999 to 10pc in 2020.

This falling export share has implications for foreign exchange, jobs, and productivity growth. At the firm-level, the decline is consistent with low entry rates into exporting, and exporters that struggle to expand over their life cycle. At the economy level, the lack of a sustained robust growth in exports has resulted in little diversification or sophistication gains for the export bundle, the report says.

While the causes of the falling export share are manifold, there are three key ones. First, the high effective import tariff rates and limited export market access tend to discourage exports. Second, the supporting services for exporters are inadequate, especially those for long-term financing of capacity expansions and market intelligence services to secure new export contracts. Third, the low productivity of Pakistani firms hinders them from successfully competing in global markets.

_Published in Dawn, October 29th, 2021_


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan's textile exports surged to an all-time high of $6.04 billion in the first four months (July-October) of this fiscal year (2021-22) led by the value-added sector, as per the latest figures of the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) and All Pakistan Textile Mills Association (APTMA).

The country’s textile exports stood at $4.76 billion in the July-October period of last fiscal year, according to a report published.

The export of textile products registered 25.6% growth in October in the fiscal year 2021-22 compared to the corresponding month of last fiscal year, whereas export of textile goods posted a growth of almost 9% against $1.49 billion export in the preceding month of September of the current financial year.

ATPMA, the largest representative body of textile mills in the country, attributed the phenomenal growth in the export of textile goods to subsidized energy tariffs, which provided a big relief to the textile sector on account of cost.

“The concessions on energy tariff helped textile sector post high growth in exports”, Asif Inam, Chairman APTMA (South Zone) told.


----------



## ghazi52

*LAHORE: Ambassador of Germany Bernhard Schlagheck on Friday said visa issues of carpet exporters will be resolved on priority basis. While addressing the members and office bearers of Pakistan Carpet Manufactures and Exporters Association during his visit to Carpet Training Institute, Bernhard Schlagheck assured visa issues facing carpet exporters wishing to participate in the "Domotex" exhibition in Germany will be resolved on a priority basis.*

He further said that the Association should send a list of their members to the Germany Embassy in Islamabad so that their visa process can be expedited at the fast track to facilitate them to participate in the Annual Fair in Hanover January, next.

The German envoy said Pakistan and Germany share good trade and commerce relations between two countries and assured Germany would assist Carpet Export Manufacturers Association in the field of Research and Development so as to promote trade between the two countries.

He further pointed both countries are celebrating seventy years of bilateral trade relations which, he said would continue to expand during the coming days.

He said Germany also imports a number of items from Pakistan other than carpets. The German envoy further pointed out that more than seventy thousand Pakistani are living in Germany who are playing important role in promoting economic activities.

Regarding issuance of German visas to the general public and the members of the carpet manufacturers and exports association, the Ambassador suggested that all visa candidates should ensure they are fully vaccinated of Pfizer Vaccine against Covid-19 to help dispose of visa cases in a timely manner.

He further advised that members already having Schengen visas during the last fifty-nine days need not to re-apply for visas to attend the forthcoming International Fair in Hanover.

Chairman Pakistan Carpets Export Association Akhter Nazir Cooki, Vice Chairman Ejazur Rehman and the former Chairman Latif also spoke on the occasion and highlighted problems being faced by the Exporters community and presented solutions to overcome the problems which the Ambassador heard and took notes on certain of them. 

Later, the German Ambassador visited various carpet manufacturing sections and evinced keen interest in the processing of colourful carpets.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Post

ISLAMABAD (APP): The exports of spices from the country witnessed an increase of 16.39 percent during the first three months of financial year (2021-22) as compared to the corresponding period of last year.

Pakistan exported spices worth US $23.163 million during July-September (2021-22) as compared to the exports of US $19.901 million during July-September (2020-21), showing growth of 16.39 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In terms of quantity, the exports of spice also rose by 20.11 percent as the country exported 6,448 metric ton of spices during the period under review as compared to the exports of 5,369 metric ton during last fiscal year.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the spices exports also increased by 58.31 percent during the month of September 2021 as compared to the same month of last year.

The spices exports in September 2021 were recorded at $9.454 million against the exports of US $5.972 million in September 2020, the PBS data revealed.

On month-on-month basis the export of spices surge by 17.95 percent in September 2021 as compared to the exports of US $8.015 million in August 2021.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's mango exports to China increase but potential to grow remains: *

Quantity of shipments to China represents small share in overall number
APP 
13 Nov 2021

*Pakistan exported 37.4 tonnes of mangoes to China from January to September 2021, an increase of more than 10 times when compared with the meagre 3.6 tonnes exported in the same period in 2020, stated a report compiled by China Economic Net (CEN).*

However, the quantity exported by Pakistan represents a mere 0.36% of China’s total imports of 10,500 tonnes of mangoes from January to September, pointing at the available potential.

In 2021, 'Sindhri' mangoes cost 168 yuan (Rs4,500) in China for 4.5-kg, 98 yuan (Rs2,625) for 2.5-kg, or about 40 yuan (Rs1,071 rupees)/kg. This is in stark contrast to Australian mangoes that are priced at Rs 2145/kg, added the report.

In this regard, the person in charge of Joy Wing Mau Fruit Technologies Corporation Limited said price is not an issue as quality is the key.

China’s imported mangoes from Australia and Peru can be sold for 300-400 yuan in 5kg packs, which are far more expensive than Pakistani mangoes, but sales are still very good.

“Because of the high degree of industrialisation of Australian mangoes, they are just ripe when being shipped to China with good quality. However, when Pakistani mangoes are shipped to China, the maturity of the fruit is different, and the appearance and packaging of fruit are also restraining factors. Ensuring the maturity and appearance of each box is the key to boosting sales.

"At the same time, the packaging is also a key factor in mango sales."

Talking about the possibility of expansion in sales, the report said, in 2021, most Pakistani mangoes in China have been bought by individual consumers through WeChat presale and payment.

To expand the market scale of Pakistani mangoes in China, the person in charge said imported mangoes need to be sold as soon as possible.


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan exported a record 460,000 tons of kinnow during 2020-21, an increase of 30% as compared to 353,000 tons exported in the previous year, he said, adding that it exported kinnow to 40 countries during the export season that concluded in April 2021.


----------



## ghazi52

“Pakistan’s exports to Australia have shown little increase in recent years and if due attention is given to this area, the quantum of exports can jump. Trade between the two countries can achieve new heights if Pakistan enhances export of fruits, vegetables and rice to Australia.”

While citing figures he said that the volumetric export of mangoes to Australia had increased from 2 tons in 2013 to 75 tons in 2021, however, he noted that the number could increase manifold. “Export of citrus fruit rose from 350,000 tons to approximately 460,000 tons in just one year,” he said.

“Moreover, the export of mangoes surged from 110,000 tons to 142,000 tons in the same time period.” Pakistan has huge export potential for vegetables and fruits such as mangoes, citrus, apples, and cherries, he added.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan expects to enhance orange exports to China this year*.

Adviser to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood pointed out that the mango season had already provided good revenue.

In 2020-21, Pakistan exported a record 460,000 tons of oranges, marking this as the highest-ever volume during any season.

In the export season that ended in April 2021, around 460,000 tons of oranges had been exported from the country worldwide, up 30% compared to the previous season.

The demand for Pakistani oranges is on the rise worldwide. Meanwhile, Pakistan hit over $2 billion export mark for the seventh consecutive month in April, as the country’s overall exports stood at $2.191 billion in April 2021, Dawood mentioned.

Speaking to China Economic Net, Dawood remarked that China was a great destination for Pakistani agricultural products.

“China has been helping Pakistan both ways. They are helping us enhance agricultural production and are buying fruits. For this, we are thankful to China. We are working out the target for oranges export to China. We are expecting a rise in exports to China,” he maintained.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan, China ink agreement for export of onions*

November 24, 2021






ISLAMABAD, Nov. 24 (Gwadar Pro) – China and Pakistan on Tuesday signed the Protocol of Inspection and Quarantine Requirements for the export of onions from Pakistan to China. With the agreement, Pakistani onion producers will gain access to the Chinese market.

Chinese Ambassador Nong Rong and Pakistan’s Federal Minister for Food, Security and Research Syed Fakhar Imam signed the agreement during a ceremony held in Islamabad.

“Today, we have officially signed the protocol in regard to onion and we are still ready to help the Pakistani exporters in the inspection and quarantine of chilies, potatoes, and other agricultural products so that they can access the Chinese markets,” said Ambassador Nong Rong.

He said that help and guidance could be delivered to the local farmers by the Ministry of Food Security and Research, adding, “the embassy here also gives assistance to help the onion export”.

Mr. Nong Rong said that China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) has entered into a new phase of high quality development focusing on “industrial and agricultural cooperation”. “China and Pakistan are highly complementary in the agriculture sector, such as plantation, food process, cold chain storage and contract farming,” he said.

According to him, in recent years, China-Pakistan agriculture trade has been growing rapidly and despite Covid-19 pandemic in 2020, bilateral agriculture trade volume remained at a high level with an amount of USD 717 million .

“This year from January to September, China-Pakistan Agriculture trade achieved a record of USD 860 million, of which export from Pakistan to China was USD 613 million and it will increase year on year,” Mr. Rong added. “I believe more Pakistani high quality agriculture products will access Chinese markets in large volumes,” the ambassador said.

Syed Fakhar Imam said that China can buy globally; “hopefully our agriculture community and our people will be able to attain those standards to meet the requirements of Chinese people,” Mr. Imam added.

He said Pakistan has record exports of mangoes, oranges and it has organic cherries grown in Gilgit Baltistan and Balochistan, adding “these are somewhat specialized fruits, which have great potential to be exported to China”.

Ambassador Nong Rong has made the proposal to import onions from Pakistan in June 2021, which led to the signing of the memorandum of understanding (MoU) between the two countries. Both countries have agreed to accelerate efforts to implement the onion trade in a short period of time.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's exports increase by 27pc in first 5 months of current fiscal year*

https://nation.com.pk/NewsSource/xinhua
*Xinhua*
December 01, 2021


Pakistan's exports increased by 27 percent during the first five months of the current fiscal year 2021-2022, as compared with the same period of the last fiscal year, Advisor to Prime Minister for Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood stated on Wednesday. 

The country's exports during July-November of 2021 were recorded at 12.365 billion U.S. dollars as compared to 9.747 billion U.S. dollars during the corresponding period of last year, Dawood said in a series of tweets.

He said that the exports in the first five months of the on-going fiscal year were higher than the set target of 12.2 billion U.S. dollars.

Pakistan's exports during the month of November 2021 increased by 33 percent to a historic monthly high of 2.903 billion U.S. dollars, significantly higher than the set target of 2.6 billion U.S. dollars, according to Dawood.

The export figure in the same month of the last fiscal year was 2.174 billion U.S. dollars, said the official.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Rice exports surge by over 19% to $594.5m in 4MFY22*

Rice exports increased 22.99% on YoY basis, 19.87% on MoM basis

The exports of rice surged by 19.04% to $594.528 million during the first 4 months of current financial year (4MFY22) as compared to exports worth $499.442 million during the corresponding period of last the fiscal year.

According to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS), escalating exports are backed by the production of the current seasons rice crop which has been estimated at over 9 million tonnes (MT) as compared to the output 8.4 MT last season.

Among the rice commodities, the exports of Basmati rice increased by 27.44 per cent, surging from $161.654 million last year to $206.013 million during the current year


----------



## ghazi52

*
Exports from South Asia.*

November 2021:
Pakistan 33%
Bangladesh 31.26%
India 26.49%

The data compares monthly exports with respect to same month of the previous year.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*IT and Telecom services exports* are reported to be highest in five months. They are delivering orders of numerous foreign clients.

ICT export remittances, including telecommunication, computer, and information services, for the period July-November FY2021-22 have surged to $1.051 billion at a growth rate of 37.57 percent compared to $764 million during July-November FY 2020-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Revised strategic trade policy framework projects $57bn exports by FY25*

Mubarak Zeb Khan
December 22, 2021


ISLAMABAD: The Federal Cabinet on Tuesday approved the revised Strategic Trade Policy Framework (STPF) 2020-25 with a string of policy measures to promote annual export target to $57 billion by end of 2024-25.
This is the fourth strategic framework announced since 2009 by the government which allocated Rs44.72bn for its implementation in the next five years by giving subsidies and other support to non-textile sectors.

As per the approved policy, an allocation of Rs13bn was made for improving competitiveness of the products in the next five years, followed by Rs15.22bn for integration into global value chain including Rs0.19bn for enhanced market access, Rs12bn for export diversification and Rs2.79bn for branding.
Under the policy, Rs16.5bn is allocated for developing export ecosystem.



> Policy focuses on new strategic sectors to achieve goals



This will include infrastructure development, institutional strengthening, standards compliance, social and environmental safeguards.

Pakistan’s exports have remained stagnant for the last 10 years ranging between $20bn to $25bn and thereby reducing the country’s share in the global export market by 10.5pc. During the same period, China and India enhanced their share in global exports by 27pc and 18pc respectively, whereas Bangladesh registered an impressive growth of 95pc.

However, the surging imports have resulted into a huge trade deficit during the period under review.

The Ministry of Commerce estimates that the measures announced in the STPF 2020-25 will help to achieve export target of $31.20bn in 2021-22, $37.38bn in 2022-23, $45.81bn in 2023-24 and $57.03bn in 2024-24, respectively.

Under the new policy, sector-wise targets for the next five years were also projected. The value-added textile was projected to achieve an export target of $15.474bn in 2021-22, which will reach $30.94bn by 2024-25.

The export target of textile is projected at $4.526bn for 2021-22 which will reach $9.05bn by end 2024-25.

The leather export target for 2021-22 was projected at $910m, followed by $540m for surgical instruments, $2.037bn for rice, $300m for rice and $160m for cutlery. The projection for two sectors show massive growth which show that rice exports will reach $3.098bn and leather $1.384bn, respectively, by 2024-25.

The policy also focuses on new strategic sectors. The exports of engineering goods is projected to reach $265m by 2024-25 from $174m in 2021-22, followed by pharmaceutical products $608m from $400m, auto parts $106m from $70m, processed food and beverages $1.536bn from $1.01bn, chemicals $391m from $257m, gems and jewellery $61m from $40m, footwear $230m from $151m and meat and poultry $662m from $435m, fruits and vegetables $1.369bn from $900m, sea food $672m from $442m, marble and granite $41m from $27m, respectively.

For the implementation of the STPF, it has been decided to constitute a cross functional National Export Development Board (NEDB) comprising of members from all stakeholders. The Ministry of Commerce will serve as a secretariat of the NEDB and at least bimonthly meetings of the Board will be held in order to ensure the implementation of various policy measures.

The board will provide strategic guidance to all the relevant institutions and stakeholders mandated with the role to promote export-oriented foreign and local investment in the country with the aim to increase Pakistan’s export competitiveness by continuously improving the enabling environment for exports and increasing firms’ capabilities.

_Published in Dawn, December 22nd, 2021_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan's textile exports posted robust growth in December 2021, figures released by the Ministry of Commerce show.*

Advisor to Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood shared the figures via his Twitter handle on Tuesday. As per the data, Pakistan’s exports of men's garments stood at $459 million in December 2021, a growth of 26% as compared to $363 million exported in the same month last year.









Meanwhile, home textile exports stood at $385 million in December 2021, showing a year-on-year (YoY) increase of 2%. The exports of jerseys & cardigans ($80 million) and T-shirts ($66 million) also increased by 55% and 46%, respectively, in December 2021. Exports of women's garments increased by 13% to $84 million.

Meanwhile, Pakistan exported rice worth $242 million in December 2021, an increase of 5% YoY.

During the same period, the exports of fruit and vegetables, and surgical instruments decreased by 19% and 3%, respectively.

In terms of geographical spread, exports to the US, China, Netherlands, Spain, Bangladesh, Thailand, Sri Lanka, Malaysia and Kazakhstan increased. Exports to UK, Germany, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia and Russian Federation decreased.

*United States remains biggest market*

The US remained Pakistan’s largest export market, with $607 million worth of goods exported to the country in December 2021, up 43%. The US was followed by China emerging as Pakistan second-largest exporting destination, as the country purchased goods worth $325 million in December 2021, an increase of 25%.







*Dec exports surge 16.7pc to $2.76bn YoY: Dawood*

Earlier on Sunday, Dawood said Pakistan’s exports increased by 16.7% to $2.761 billion during December 2021 against the targeted $2.8 billion, compared to $2.366 billion in December 2020.

During the first half of the current FY (Jul-Dec 2021), he added that exports increased by 25% to $15.125 billion as compared to $12.110 billion during July-December 2020. The export target for first half of this FY was $15 billion, Dawood added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SaadH

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 801244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 801245


Saudi is conspicuously missing from the list. I'd imagine we'd be exporting a hefty sum to Saudi, especially given we do the same for UAE.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan eyeing to boost cell phone exports*

Islamabad achieved 'big success' in manufacturing mobile phones in 2021, says PM's aide on commerce


APP
January 06, 2022








An official of the Ministry of Commerce said that the spike in mobile phone imports came on the back of increase in orders for luxury mobile phones ie flagship models of brands. PHOTO: REUTERS

*ISLAMABAD: *Adviser to the Prime Minister on Commerce and Investment Abdul Razak Dawood on Wednesday said that after achieving “big success” in the manufacturing of mobile phones last year, Pakistan was now seeking expansion into exports.

Pakistan, a net importer of mobile phones prior to 2016, produced 22.12 million handsets during January-November 2021 and imported 9.95 million during the same period, data from the Pakistan Telecommunication Authority (PTA) shows.

In 2020, Pakistan’s import of mobile phones was 24.51 million compared to 13.05 million sets produced locally.

Various Chinese mobile phone manufacturers have played a key role in Pakistan’s production boom in 2021, according to the PTA.
Local manufacturing plants assembled 9.03 million smartphones while the number of 2G mobile phones was 13.09 million.

“I would say that our whole venture into manufacturing mobile phones has been a big success,” Dawood said in an interview with Arab News on Wednesday.

“It has been very successful because we now see that every month the number of mobile phones coming into the country is decreasing and the numbers that are being produced and sold locally is increasing.”

The PM’s aide said the record levels of local manufacturing were achieved under a new “conducive policy” introduced by the current government.

The Mobile Device Manufacturing Policy 2020 set a 49 per cent localization target by June 2023, including 10 per cent localization of parts of the motherboard and 10 per cent localization of batteries.

“We have developed a policy for local assembling of mobile phones … We are currently looking at becoming a world-class assembler of mobile phones,” Dawood said.

“We are right now concentrating on low-end mobile phone sets and we hope that soon we will be able to start getting into high-end phones with world-class companies.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports of non-traditional products, including information technology, have increased by 60% in the last four months.*

During an interview with _Associated Press Pakistan (APP)_ – a state-run news agency – the minister said that the increase in existing exports was the result of the successful implementation of the ‘Trade Diversification Policy’ that helped find new products and increase geographical exports in the global market.

“For the last 70 years, Pakistan's exports have depended on traditional markets of ten countries, and local textiles have relied on only five markets, including the United States, China, European Union, the United Kingdom and Bangladesh.

“However, the incumbent government is exploring new markets and introducing new products in addition to traditional ones, and has made great strides despite Covid-19.”

Dawood explained that the Ministry of Commerce has recently launched the ‘Look Africa campaign’ and did a lot of work on Central Asian markets, which has resulted in higher exports.

He said that the exporters are establishing new units to promote product diversification and “to boost domestic exports in information technology, light engineering including tractors, fisheries and electronics and mobiles”.

Dawood said that the government had reduced tariffs and duties on raw materials to zero percent to increase the country’s exports.

The minister also stressed on strengthening the regional bloc in the South Asian Association for Regional Cooperation (SAARC) and increasing bilateral trade activities in the regional countries.

Dawood added that Pakistan’s exports to Central Asian Republics (CARs) countries surged from $104 million in 2019-20 to $145 million in 2020-21.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ghazi52

Senator Faisal Javed Khan on Sunday said that Pakistan hits its highest ever Information Technology (IT) Exports in 6 months.

In a tweet, he said that “our IT Exports during Fiscal Year 21-22 surged to $1.302 billion at the growth rate of 36% v/s $959 million during the same period of 2020-21”.
*
“Hopefully we’ll be able to cross $3.5 billion mark during this financial year”*, he added.

Faisal Javed Khan who is also Chairman Senate Standing Committee on Information and Broadcasting said that Prime Minister Imran Khan’s focus is on increasing exports to stimulate economic growth. “We will inshaallah double our IT industry in 2 years”, he added.

He said that TechZones are being set-up to create employment, economic transformation & attract intl investors. “We are now the third-largest gig economy globally”, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ziaulislam

ghazi52 said:


> Senator Faisal Javed Khan on Sunday said that Pakistan hits its highest ever Information Technology (IT) Exports in 6 months.
> 
> In a tweet, he said that “our IT Exports during Fiscal Year 21-22 surged to $1.302 billion at the growth rate of 36% v/s $959 million during the same period of 2020-21”.
> 
> *“Hopefully we’ll be able to cross $3.5 billion mark during this financial year”*, he added.
> 
> Faisal Javed Khan who is also Chairman Senate Standing Committee on Information and Broadcasting said that Prime Minister Imran Khan’s focus is on increasing exports to stimulate economic growth. “We will inshaallah double our IT industry in 2 years”, he added.
> 
> He said that TechZones are being set-up to create employment, economic transformation & attract intl investors. “We are now the third-largest gig economy globally”, he added.


IT/services have 50-100 b easy potential
Look at india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

Pakistan will in sha Allah easily achieve $40 B export target this year.



"However, data for the six-month period shows exports of goods and services at $18.65bn compared to $41.66bn imports."









Current account deficit swells to $9.09bn in July-December


Represents 5.7 per cent of GDP, far above govt’s 4pc target.



www.dawn.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

January 25, 2022

*Exports increased by 25 percent to $15,127 million in the first half (July–December) of the fiscal year 2021-22 compared to $12,110 million in the corresponding period of 2020-21, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.*

Exports stood at $2,765 million in December 2021 compared to $2,901 million in November 2021, down 4.69%, but up 16.86% as against $2,366 million in December 2020, WealthPK reported on Tuesday.

The main export commodities in December 2021 were knitwear ($442.58 million), ready-made garments ($348.63 million), bed wear ($254.92 million), rice others ($192 million), cotton cloth ($190 million), cotton yarn ($107 million), towels ($95.7 million), fruits ($70.2 million), made-up articles (Excl. towels & bedwear) ($69.6 million) and fish & fish preparations ($51.3 million).

Compared to December 2020, exports of fish and fish preparations surged by 97.25%, knitwear 42.37%, ready-made garments 34.75%, bed wear 9.57%, rice others 5.34%, cotton cloth 29.31%, cotton yarn 22.59%, towels 26.95%, and made-up articles (Excl. towels & bedwear) 6.34%.

Abdul Razak Dawood, Prime Minister's Adviser on Commerce and Investment, who convened a consultative meeting to review trade trends recently, said that exports of fish and fish products, plastics, cement, fruits and vegetables, petroleum products, natural steatite, and other materials had increased.
In terms of market diversification, there was an increase in exports to Bangladesh, Thailand, Sri Lanka, Malaysia, Kazakhstan, South Korea, etc.

He added that Pakistan’s exports to the United States, China, the Netherlands, and Spain increased in December 2021, while shipments to the United Kingdom, Germany, Afghanistan, Saudi Arabia, the Russian Federation, Indonesia, and the Czech Republic decreased.

On the other hand, exports of fruits and vegetables, surgical instruments, electrical and electronic equipment, tractors, pearls, and precious stones declined in December 2021 compared to the corresponding month of the previous year.

On the other hand, imports totaled $40,649 million during July–December 2021 against $24,454 million during the corresponding period of 2020, up 66.23%.

On a monthly basis, imports in December 2021 were $7,666 million compared to $7,899 million in November 2021, down 2.95%, but up 53.75% compared to $4,986 million in December 2021, WealthPK reported.

The main imported commodities in December 2021 were medicinal products ($981.3 million), petroleum products ($905.89 million), liquified natural gas ($485.3 million), crude petroleum ($356.3 million), palm oil ($318.5 million), iron & steel ($281 million), plastic materials ($265 million), iron & steel scrap ($253 million), mobile phone ($235.3 million) and electrical machinery & apparatus ($231 million).

Although Pakistan's exports are growing, more efforts are needed to increase exports while simultaneously cutting imports. The government must encourage entrepreneurship and innovation, which not only makes it easier for people to get self-employed, but also produces low-cost goods to boost exports.

In a nutshell, Pakistan's economic growth is reliant on foreign exchange earnings from exports. The government must make it a priority to lower the trade imbalance by developing effective export-boosting policies. Pakistan has already done a wonderful job for foreign investors by improving the business environment and the trade imbalance will be reduced sooner or later.

Reactions: Like Like:

3


----------



## ghazi52

Aquatic exports to China hit $153 million​China becomes Pakistan’s largest export destination for aquatic products


January 26, 2022






PHOTO: REUTERS
*

BEIJING: *According to Chinese customs, China’s import of major aquatic products from Pakistan (HS Code 03) reached $153 million in 2021, up 9.8% year-on-year.

From fish to shrimp and lobsters, China is the largest destination for Pakistan’s aquatic exports.

“Fishery is a big and emerging industry of Pakistan,” said NARC Islamabad Director of Animal Sciences Institute Dr Saeed Murtaza Hasan Andravi.

It accounts for less than 1% of GDP, but provides vast employment opportunities for the under-developed in Pakistan. Moreover, it can be a profitable profession and a promising means to earn foreign exchange.

Pakistani people are expecting more from the abundant aquatic resources, especially amid the pandemic.

Data of the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics shows that Pakistan exported $200 million worth of fish products in the first half of fiscal year 2021-22, up 3.18% year-on-year.

“We can increase it to $1 billion,” said Pakistan Fisheries Export Association Chairman Muhammad Zafar Kundi.


*Eyeing Chinese market*

Suhail Firdous is the owner of Super Star Enterprise, a seafood processing plant with its main customers in the Middle East and Far East.

“China mainly consumes seven to eight kinds of fish like abalone, squid, octopus and others and 70% of our fish is sold to Tianjin, China.”

Firdous observed that Chinese market was highly friendly because customers focused on quality instead of the package. In contrast, access to European and American markets requires troublesome certifications.

“China is the pillar of our exports. It is an easily accessible market,” he explained.

Since hitting a 10-year peak in 2019, Pakistan’s exports of aquatic products have been on the decline, but its exports to China have been rising steadily.

Chinese customs data shows that Pakistan’s exports of major aquatic products (HS Code 03) to China grew 9.3% year-on-year in 2021, and 7.4% year-on-year in 2020, when the pandemic broke out.

Amid the pandemic, China has become Pakistan’s largest export destination for aquatic products, accounting for more than 30% of its total exports.

On the whole, the export of Pakistan’s aquatic products to China still has enormous potential to grow.
As the world’s largest importer of aquatic products, China imported $13.8 billion worth of aquatic products in 2021, up about 11% year-on-year, according to the Chinese customs data.

Out of this colossal figure, Pakistan only accounted for about 1%. In addition, the demand for aquatic products in China is still increasing rapidly.

China Agricultural Outlook report predicts that per capita consumption of aquatic products in China will reach 23 kg by 2026.

Whether Pakistan can further enhance export of its aquatic products to China depends on two aspects, ie production and price.

Pakistan is rich in aquatic products, of which marine fishery accounts for more than 70%, indicating that exports of aquatic products largely depend on catches.

THE ARTICLE ORIGINALLY APPEARED ON THE CHINA ECONOMIC NET

_Published in The Express Tribune, January 26th, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistani rice traders are reportedly unhappy after they found out that Pakistani rice is being sold in the international market with a "made in India" tag.

Speaking to Deutsche Welle (DW) a German international broadcaster, the Managing Director of Charagh Group of Companies Khalil Ahmed said that "Indians in Muscat, Saudi Arabia, and Dubai purchase rice from us but sell it under their own brands and labelling."

Pakistan's rice export association has filed a lawsuit against Indian rice purchaser companies in an international court. But since the case is still pending in court, the association has declined to speak with DW about the matter.

According to rice traders, the issue is not just about branding.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Frontier Post​ISLAMABAD: The Government of Pakistan sees a vast potential to enhance exports of agri-based products and food items to various countries, especially China, says a report prepared by the Ministry of Commerce, various regions have been identified, possessing a huge potential for enhancing exports of agriculture and food products.

The exports recorded $4.803 billion and $4.876 billion in 2019-20 and 2020-21 respectively, with cereals staying at the top during the last two fiscal years with a value of $2.212 billion in 2019-20 and $2.062 billion in 2020-21, the report said.

China remained the largest importer of food items from Pakistan in the last fiscal year with the import value of $701 million. Pakistan’s major food exports are rice, cereals, fruits and vegetables, fish and crustaceans, meat and edible meat offal and beverages.

Kausar Abbas Zaidi, Director General (Agro-Food) at the Ministry of Commerce, told WealthPK that his ministry was working on proposals to enhance food exports to China and other countries.

“The Ministry of Commerce has selected important products in this regard to work on,” he said, adding that the report highlighted product-wise trade opportunities.

Kausar Abbas Zaidi said the value of rice exports last year was $2.034 billion. “Rice is among the country’s top export products. The government has set $4 billion target of rice export for year 2025-26”, Zaidi continued.

He said the target was achievable, as the government was keen to explore new markets besides enhancing the quantity of exports to the current markets.

“Pakistan is currently engaged with China, Malaysia and the Philippines to obtain more market access for rice exports,” the DG said, adding that recently Russia had also allowed import of Pakistani rice. He said commodity exchange against rice was also allowed for Iran recently under a barter trade memorandum.

The government has come up with a planned mapping of crop area pesticide awareness in rice production regions of Pakistan as urgent measures, the DG said.

Declaring rice as an industry and dedicating quarantine area for rice exports are the medium term measures the government is working on, he added.

“Adopting sustainable farming and good agriculture practices with modern techniques are among long-term measures,” Zaidi informed.

The Director General said the global import of mango stood at $2.84 billion and Pakistan’s share in the world export was just 3.7% in terms of value and 6.7% in terms of volume.

Pakistan’s mango exports registered a growth of 52% from $93 million in 2020 (May-October) to $140 million in 2021 for the same period, he said.

Currently, the United Arab Emirates (UAE), the UK, Kazakhstan, Oman and Afghanistan are the top export destinations for Pakistani mangoes. China and Japan can be potential markets, Zaidi said.

“The profit margin of mango export to China and Japan is higher compared with the current export destinations. Pakistan can double mango export in terms of value by enhancing market share in China and Japan,” the director general added.

Zaidi said marketing, access to market, logistical support, improving supply chain network and government support could be key factors for enhancing mango exports.

Kinnow exports recorded $265 million during the last two fiscal years with Afghanistan,

Russia, the Philippines and the UAE being the top export destinations. “Pakistan plans to enhance kinnow export to 5,13,000 tonnes by the fiscal year 2025-26 with a growth of 30 percent compared with the current volume, he said.

China can also be a great export destination for Pakistani kinnows in near future,” Dr Zaidi said, adding that the government needed to take steps to remove hurdles in kinnow exports.

Potato exports (fresh/chilled) increased by 10% from $78 million in 2019-20 to $86 million in 2020-21. The largest potential market for Pakistani potatoes was China, the official said.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FuturePAF

ghazi52 said:


> Pakistani rice traders are reportedly unhappy after they found out that Pakistani rice is being sold in the international market with a "made in India" tag.
> 
> Speaking to Deutsche Welle (DW) a German international broadcaster, the Managing Director of Charagh Group of Companies Khalil Ahmed said that "Indians in Muscat, Saudi Arabia, and Dubai purchase rice from us but sell it under their own brands and labelling."
> 
> Pakistan's rice export association has filed a lawsuit against Indian rice purchaser companies in an international court. But since the case is still pending in court, the association has declined to speak with DW about the matter.
> 
> According to rice traders, the issue is not just about branding.


Is there any way to cut out the Indian middlemen? Not just on Rice, but all products (they were sell Himalayan Salt on as their own products under made in India of I remember correctly until the issue was raised.), and not just in one gulf city, but anywhere where Pakistani products are exported. Building up Brand recognition is important to going up the value added ladder; such as Egyptian cotton.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Textile Export to touch $ 26 Billion

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Powered by the growth in Apparel & Made-ups, Pakistan posted highest ever textile exports for the month of January..

January 2022 :.................... $ 1.55bn......., +17% YoY
7 Months For 2022 :.......... $ 10.93bn....., +25% YoY.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s freelancers generated $216.788 million in export earnings from July to December FY22, a 16.74 percent rise from $185.698 million in the same period last year.*

According to data provided by the Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunication (IT&T), freelancers earned $163.881 million in export earnings from IT-related projects and $52.907 from non-IT gigs.

In comparison to the revenue of $185.698 million (IT: $173.327 million + Non-IT: $12.371 million) from July to December FY21, freelancer earnings for the same period this year increased by 16.74 percent..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*FY21 was a good year for Pakistan’s exports, especially for the leading exporting segment, textile. But how did the non-textile exporting segment performed? BR Research renews its attempt to size the market share of Pakistan’s silent exporters, who otherwise go unnoticed from the policymaking discussions.*

Over the past five years, Pakistan’s ethanol exports (Tariff line: 2207) have averaged at $325 million. According to ex-chairman of Pakistan Ethanol Manufacturers Association (PEMA) Asim Ghani, local production of ethanol is almost entirely export oriented. The industry has around 20 - 21 distinct players, belonging to major sponsor business groups of the country.

According to PEMA’s database, at least 13 out of association’s 18 members are registered as vertically integrated sugar milling companies. Because several of PEMA’s members are unlisted entities, past attempts to size market shares of these exporting firms has been out of question. Luckily, a list of Pakistan’s exporters for FY21 doing rounds on social media (and commonly attributed to commerce ministry) has finally made answering this question possible.

According to the exporters database, 19 firms made exports of $386.4 million during FY21. Of these, $252 million exports are attributed to vertically integrated sugar mills, while standalone ethanol manufacturing units made exports of $134 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

H1 readymade garments’ exports rise 22.93pc YoY​
APP
07 Feb, 2022







*ISLAMABAD: Ready-made garments during the first six months of fiscal year of 2021-22 grew by 22.93 % as compared to exports of the commodity during the corresponding period of last year.*

During the period from July-Dec 2021, Readymade garments worth US$1,831,856 exported, as compared to exports of $1,490,157 during the same period of last year.

According to the data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics, the exports of Bed wear increased by 19.04 %, of US $1,659,646 as compared to the exports of US $1,394,182 of the same period of last year.

Meanwhile, Knitwear exports also increased by 35.21 percent as the exports during current fiscal year recorded worth US$2,500,461 as compared to the exports during the same period of last year which recorded US$1,849,596.

During the period under review, Towels exports increased by 17.54 %, worth US$ 523,868 in current fiscal year, as compared to the exports of valuing US$ 445,697 of the same period of last year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan’s exports of goods and services will exceed $38 billion* in the ongoing fiscal year, which is for the first time in the country’s history, projected Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) Chief Executive Arif Ahmad Khan.

In a meeting with a delegation of the Council of Economic and Energy Journalists on Wednesday, he said that in the first six months of fiscal year 2021-22, goods shipments to overseas markets rose to $15 billion, posting an increase of 18%.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Love Love:
2


----------



## Flight of falcon

ghazi52 said:


> *Pakistan’s exports of goods and services will exceed $38 billion* in the ongoing fiscal year, which is for the first time in the country’s history, projected Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) Chief Executive Arif Ahmad Khan.
> 
> In a meeting with a delegation of the Council of Economic and Energy Journalists on Wednesday, he said that in the first six months of fiscal year 2021-22, goods shipments to overseas markets rose to $15 billion, posting an increase of 18%.




In sha Allah $40B . 


Yesterday I had a business meeting with someone from Vietnam . I read about Vietnam economy before hand to prepare and I was really shocked to see Vietnam is the 12 th largest exporter in the world . 

I always thought of Vietnam as a poor and underdeveloped but was surprised to hear what he was telling me about their economy and opportunities .

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Luosifen

Let's increase your trade with China to $200 billion in the future with the development of CPEC.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
7


----------



## bananarepublic

Flight of falcon said:


> In sha Allah $40B .
> 
> 
> Yesterday I had a business meeting with someone from Vietnam . I read about Vietnam economy before hand to prepare and I was really shocked to see Vietnam is the 12 th largest exporter in the world .
> 
> I always thought of Vietnam as a poor and underdeveloped but was surprised to hear what he was telling me about their economy and opportunities .


Adding to this, Vietnam still has lackluster infrastructure to support its industry even compared to Pakistan. They even have to import most of their raw materials from China itself. The only reason their exports have grown tremendously is because of a consistency in their gov policy of export promotion. 
While Pakistan can potentially source all of the raw materials, majority of its energy needs internally. 



vietnam imports vs export
This isn't a sustainable economic model not for the long-term. You need somewhat of a domestic consumption to fall back to. This is how Pakistan has survived all these years, it fell back on its local population. Back when the textile industry collapsed, local brands emerged i.e nishat, breeze, chen one

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Luosifen

Considering the CPV studies and emulates the CPC model, Vietnam will also transition to more domestic consumption as their income per capita rises.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## bananarepublic

Luosifen said:


> Considering the CPV studies and emulates the CPC model, Vietnam will also transition to more domestic consumption as their income per capita rises.


There is a difference of day and night between China and Vietnam. One has a massive population, fair amount of resources while the other is a small population with few natural resources. 
Vietnam would be best compared to a country like Japan/Taiwan in terms of its geographic and population. It would need to emulate Japan have a robust population concentrating more on a knowledge society. Bear in mind, Japan's/Taiwan local industry was locally owned and grown. While for Vietnam its all foreign companies.


----------



## ghazi52

*Pakistan has the potential of $4.5 billion rice exports*

Pakistan has the potential of $4.5 billion rice exports, but currently, the exports stand at $2.1 billion, WealthPK reported.

By taking pragmatic steps, Pakistan can improve its production and exports, according to Syed Fakhar Imam, Federal Minister for National Food Security and Research.

The minister said in a statement that Pakistan’s total production of rice this season is 9 million tons. Pakistan’s domestic consumption of rice was 3.5 million tons in FY 2020-21.

He said that with a total stock of 2.5 million tons from the previous year, Pakistan now has an export potential of 8 million tons.

Globally, Pakistan is the fourth largest rice exporter and the 11th largest rice producer, WealthPK reported.

Rice yields are 2.56 tons per hectare in Pakistan, but the world average is 4.7 tonnes per hectare, which shows there is a lot of room for improvement.

During pre and post-harvesting, a large amount of rice is lost, WealthPK reported. Post-harvesting accounts for direct loss of rice physically and quality-wise that reduces the economic value of crop or makes it unsuitable for human consumption.

Due to over-exposure to fluctuating temperature, a huge quantity of rice is cracked during threshing, causing rice breakage during processing (milling) and reducing its quality. Journal of Agricultural Research and Technology states that due to mismanagement, pest attack, and spoilage, almost 25 percent of rice is lost after harvest in developing countries.

Different stages of rice crops and how it is wasted are described below, WealthPK reported.

Technological innovation is an important factor in boosting agricultural output and reducing wastage. Developing countries like Pakistan lag in the latest/up-to-date technologies.

Weak transportation and crop management system are important factors that increase the probability of rice wastages. Almost 95 percent of farmers own less than 12.5 acres of land.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

//////////////////////////////////////////////////





Prime Minister Imran Khan announces incentive package to strengthen export-oriented industries....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

...
IT exports to touch $25bn in five years..​March 3, 2022

KARACHI: Export proceeds generated by IT and IT-enabled services will likely touch $25 billion within five years, said technology mogul Veqar ul Islam while addressing a press briefing on Wednesday.

The chief executive of Jaffer Business Systems (Pvt) Ltd, one of the two oldest technology companies operating in the country, said IT-related exports will outstrip the current size of overall exports in a few years if the government maintains its focus on this sector.

A member of the prime minister’s task force on IT, Mr Islam praised the recent incentives that the government has extended to promote the technology sector.

IT and IT-enabled exports hovered around $1bn in 2018. Thanks to the government’s favourable policies, he said, the figure crossed $2.5bn last fiscal year.

The government wants to increase foreign earnings of the IT sector to $50bn in the next few years — a target that Mr Islam called “ambitious”.

_Published in Dawn, March 3rd, 2022..._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

ghazi52 said:


> ...
> IT exports to touch $25bn in five years..​March 3, 2022
> 
> KARACHI: Export proceeds generated by IT and IT-enabled services will likely touch $25 billion within five years, said technology mogul Veqar ul Islam while addressing a press briefing on Wednesday.
> 
> The chief executive of Jaffer Business Systems (Pvt) Ltd, one of the two oldest technology companies operating in the country, said IT-related exports will outstrip the current size of overall exports in a few years if the government maintains its focus on this sector.
> 
> A member of the prime minister’s task force on IT, Mr Islam praised the recent incentives that the government has extended to promote the technology sector.
> 
> IT and IT-enabled exports hovered around $1bn in 2018. Thanks to the government’s favourable policies, he said, the figure crossed $2.5bn last fiscal year.
> 
> The government wants to increase foreign earnings of the IT sector to $50bn in the next few years — a target that Mr Islam called “ambitious”.
> 
> _Published in Dawn, March 3rd, 2022..._




In sha Allah

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.
Halal meat export to Tashkent begins​Containers carrying meat from Pakistan return with cotton


Our Correspondent
March 10, 2022






*KARACHI: *Pakistan’s accession to the International Transport of Goods (TIR) Convention has opened up new avenues of regional trade and as a result bilateral exchanges between Pakistan and Central Asian states are growing.

Taking advantage of the potential for trade with the Central Asian states, Pakistani exporters have kick-started export of Halal meat to Uzbekistan through the land route.

The first shipment, containing 18 tons of meat, was exported to Tashkent on Wednesday. Parliamentary Secretary for Economic Affairs Sheikh Yaqub was present at the time of shipment.

Shaheen Group Chief Executive Officer Malik Sher Khan told The Express Tribune that there was a huge market for Halal food in Central Asia and TIR had turned it easier for Pakistan to access the region.

“In one month, 900 tons of meat will be shipped to Tashkent via Torkham in 50 consignments of 18 tons each,” he said. “A consignment takes eight days to reach Tashkent from Pakistan.”

He revealed that talks were underway with Uzbekistan for export of meat to Tajikistan.

Citing that all routes from Pakistan to Tashkent had been surveyed, he added that Torkham was completely safe and all Central Asian states were connected to it.

“Increase in bilateral trade with Central Asian states will facilitate freight services and push down fares,” he said. “Containers carrying meat from Pakistan return to the country with cotton.”

He noted that the containers were able to reach Central Asia due to strict adherence to the axle load standards in Pakistan. “This system is being improved further at the government level, which will benefit exports.”

_Published in The Express Tribune, March 10th, 2022...._
............

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Flight of falcon

Exports of 11 sectors jump 35pc in February


US, China, UAE and the Netherlands remained the top destinations of Pakistan’s exports in February.



www.dawn.com





Double digit growth in value addd exports. $2.8 B Goods export.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

....
Exports to Central Asia record 173 percent increase​News Desk
11 March 2022







Adviser to Prime Minister of Pakistan for Commerce and Investment, Abdul Razak Dawood, on March 11, met the Kazakh Ambassador, Yerzhan Kistafinin, to discuss customs cooperation, transit trade, and preferential trade agreements. 

After initiating the Silk Route Reconnect Policy, Pakistan signed transit trade agreements with Uzbekistan and Afghanistan. As a result, trade between the countries witnessed exponential growth. Under the agreement, Pakistan gained access to a $90 billion market in Central Asia, Uzbekistan gained access to the Gwadar deep seaport, and Afghanistan generated a handsome amount of transit fee.

A few months after its adoption, the Adviser to Prime Minister for Commerce and Investment announced on Twitter that the Ministry of Commerce’s Silk Route Reconnect initiative is “bearing results”. Pakistan’s export to the Central Asian Republics (CARs) showed an upward trend and soared from $104 million in 2019-20 to $145 million in 2020-21, a 39.42 percent increase compared to the previous year.

From July 2021 to December 2021, exports to the CARs increased by 173 percent to $134 million compared to $49 million in the same time period of the previous year.
Under the Silk Route reconnect initiative, Pakistan signed a transit trade agreement with Uzbekistan in 2021 and is now discussing Preferential trade agreements with Afghanistan, Azerbaijan, and Uzbekistan.

.................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,
Rice exports: interesting times ahead?​BR Research 
28 Mar, 2022

*It’s the season of new records. Pakistan’s rice exports breached 3 million tons during the 8-month period ending February-22, a first in at least 12 years. If exporters are able to maintain the monthly run rate of 0.4 million tons between Mar-June, final export tally for FY22 may touch 4.5 million tons. That would be 10 percent greater than Pakistan’s highest-ever export volume, last achieved in FY16.*
\
Unsurprisingly, higher export earnings have accompanied the quantum jump in volume. However, while export volume rose by 22 percent, dollar earnings only rose 15 percent. As BR Research has previously highlighted, rice is the only major cereal which has remained immune to the charms of ongoing global commodity price boom, leaving Pakistani exporters at a disadvantage so far.

According to the data released by PBS, rice exporters fetched 5.5 percent lower prices on average during Jul ’21 - Feb ’22, compared to the same period last year. Unit price for exports of both rice categories fell during 8MFY22, with average export price for basmati declining 11 percent, while coarse prices fell 6 percent versus the previous year. Nevertheless, full year earnings against rice exports may yet clock in above $2.1 billion, nearly three percent higher than last year.

Interestingly, bulk of the jump in export value has emanated from basmati category, which added $80 million in incremental earnings over the previous year. Basmati export volume rose by 37 percent during the 8M period, but still remained significantly lower than the year earlier (FY20). Full year basmati exports may reach 0.7 million tons, only third-highest during last decade.

Market watchers will appreciate that growth in basmati exports remains the key to unlocking country’s the cereal’s export potential. Historically, basmati export has fetched 2x the unit prices in international market than coarse varieties. Pakistan’s basmati export potential is estimated at 1 million tons per annum – one-fourth of total world basmati market – yet has remained conspicuously shy of that goal due to uncompetitive pricing relative to Indian exporters until recent past. However, another risk to basmati export thesis now looms large in near-term. According to preliminary data, Pakistan’s basmati production has fallen short by 10 percent during kharif FY22, clocking in at 3.7 million tons against 4.1 million tons the previous year. This is despite news of national rice output kissing a fresh record of 9 million tons during the ongoing year, primarily driven by record yields in coarse varieties.

Wherein lays the rub. Local consumers remain fond of basmati rice – which is also one-third more expensive (on average). It bears emphasis that up to 80 percent of Pakistani basmati feeds into local consumption, whereas nearly 75 - 80 percent of coarse varieties (both IRRI and hybrid) – are exported. This implies that the decline in basmati output during the current year may inadvertently impact the exportable surplus.


Ordinarily, this would not make news, except that it comes at a time when the country is all set to witness a significant wheat shortfall. Naturally, basmati is Pakistani’s second favorite cereal after wheat flour, and a basmati surplus could have very-well come in handy to fill Pakistani stomachs in case wheat prices ran amok.

Although rice and wheat prices have historically not shown any correlation in at least the domestic market, 2022-23 marketing year shall offer interesting insights into the extent of substitution effect between the two grains. Especially, if basmati prices come under pressure locally, while maintaining their prevailing calm in the international market. Whether consumers shall switch to the cheaper coarse rice also remains to be seen, especially given the strong distaste local palate has for IRRI/hybrid rice.

Meanwhile, will traders reduce basmati export volume to cater to greater domestic demand or not will be another curious event. Or, will they aggressively chase exports, raising prices back home? Interesting times ahead.

,----

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
The bilateral trade volume between Pakistan and Turkey has crossed the $1.1 billion mark after being stagnant for a decade, said Federation of Pakistan Chambers of Commerce and Industry (FPCCI) President Irfan Iqbal Sheikh while addressing the Pakistan-Turkey Joint Business Council (PTJBC) of FPCCI.



,.,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
2 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.
*Exports cross $23 billion mark*
According to figures issued by the commerce ministry in the first nine months of this fiscal year, Pakistan’s merchandise exports increased by 25% compared to the same period last year.

In absolute terms, from July-March export revenues increased to $23.332 billion. The significant devaluation of the rupee, along with many support measures, has resulted in a rise in exports.
,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.





,.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## CrazyZ

Exports are still strong but imports need to be reduced by $15 billion. Drastic times call for drastic measures, all non-essential and luxury imports need to be banned. Energy imports should be taxed with proceeds going to fund domestic hydro, solar, and Thar coal to liquids/fertilizer/petrochemicals projects. Caretaker president, NSC and state bank should take these emergency actions. Let the game of musical chairs continue for the elected positions.....key economic decisions need to be taken out of their hands.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,.,
Pakistan’s exports to China crossed $ 67.072 million in the first two months of 2022, which recorded a nearly 23% increase year-on-year, shows the official data from the General Administration of Customs of China (GACC).

Despite the COVID-19 pandemic, bilateral trade has increased significantly. Pakistan’s exports stood at $67 million in the first two months of 2022, up 22.77 percent from $54 million in the same period of the previous year, according to China Economic Net (CEN)....... 
.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,
Pakistan’s exports in March 2022 increased by 17.3 percent to $2.773 billion when compared to $2.365 billion in March 2021, according to the data released by the Ministry of Commerce.

During the past nine months of the current financial year, exports have reached $23.332 billion as compared to $18.688 billion over the corresponding period of last fiscal year which is about a 25 percent increase, as issued by the ministry, adding that the growth in export proceeds from July to March FY22 is mostly because of huge depreciation of rupee along with several support measures.
.,,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Export of services has hiked up 18.17 percent during the first eight months of the present fiscal year from a year ago, as per the latest data disclosed by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In absolute terms, the PBS statistics said that the value of export of services has reached $4.49 billion between July-February from $3.80 billion over the corresponding months of last year.

The exports also showed an increase of 13.73 percent to $547.07 million in February as compared to $481.02 million over the corresponding month of last year.

Moreover, exports of services grew 4.98 percent on a month-on-month basis....
,..,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pakistan exported food commodities worth $4bn during 9 Month FY2022, registering a jump of 19% YoY from $3.33bn in 9Month FY 2021.


Rice Export $1.79 Billion



15%
Fish Export $310 Million



2%
Fruits Export $394 Million



4%
Meat Export $2250 Million



1.18%
Petroleum Products Export $236 Million



103%
Petroleum crude Export $179 Million



185%
Sports Goods Exports $260 Million



35%
Leather Manufacturing Exports $464 Million



8.5%
Pharmaceutical Products Exports



29.5%
Chemicals Exports $590 Million



46%
Plastic Exports $303 Million



30%
,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
3 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## pak1234

The trade deficit is too high


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

/././././
*ICT export remittances including telecommunication, computer and information services during the first nine months of the current fiscal year 2021-22 surged to $1.948 billion at a growth rate of 29.26 percent in comparison to $1.507 billion during the same period in the fiscal year 2020-21.*

According to the Ministry of Information Technology and Telecommunication data, in March 2022, the ICT export remittances stood at $259 million at a growth rate of 23.92 percent when compared to $209 million reported for the month of March 2021. Also, $58 million is higher than export remittances of $ 201 million during the previous month of February 2022.

The net exports for the period July 2021 to March 2022 during the fiscal year 2021-22 are $1.472 billion which is 75.56 percent of $1.948 billion in exports.

Last year, for the same period the net exports were $1.126 billion which was 74.72 percent of US$ 1.507 billion in exports.
..,,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Pakistan’s exports of goods and services to United State of America (USA) witnessed an increase of 40.27 per cent during the first three quarters of fiscal year (2021-22) as compared to the exports of corresponding period of last year.

The overall exports to USA were recorded as $5000.275 million during July-March (2021-22) against exports of $3564.575 million during July- March (2020-21), showing growth of 40.27 per cent, State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) data revealed on Wednesday.

Meanwhile on year-to-year basis, exports to USA during March 2022 also increased by 21.80 per cent from $484.376 million to $590.001 million. Similarly on month-on-month basis, exports to USA rose by 7.69 per cent during March 2022 in comparison with exports of $547.856 million in February 2022, SBP data said.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The surgical instruments industry is mainly clustered in and around the skirts of Sialkot. Over 99% of the country’s production is centered at Sialkot. 

The sector comprises over 3500+ companies.

Pakistan is one of the major countries in the world that is manufacturing and exporting hand-held quality surgical instruments throughout the world.

The top 10 buyers are the US, Germany, UK, France, Italy, UAE, Japan, Brazil, Mexico, and Russia. America is the largest market for disposable instruments, while a majority of reusable instruments are exported to the EU. Pakistan’s direct exports of surgical instruments to China are also on the rise.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.
Pakistan`s Ambassador to Italy, Jauhar Saleem has said that Italy is set to become a $1 billion export market for Pakistan this year.

While talking to the media via Zoom, Saleem shared that Pakistan has posted a trade surplus of $372 million during the financial year 2021-22 (July-March), which is 65 percent higher than the previous year.

Despite the difficult conditions due to the pandemic, Pakistan has registered an impressive growth of 41 percent in FY 2021-22 (July-March) as compared to the corresponding period. The Ambassador informed that Pakistan’s exports to Italy reached an all-time high of $805 million during the first 9 months of this financial year.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,.,
*ISLAMABAD (APP): Pakistan earned US $508.015 million by providing different transport services in various countries during the first eight months of financial year (2021-22).*

This shows growth of 26.71 percent as compared to $400.940 million earned through provision of services during the corresponding period of fiscal year (2020-21), Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

During the period under review, the exports of sea transport services witnessed an increase of 51.18 percent, by going up from $56.130 million last year to $84.860 million during the period under review.

Among the sea transport services, the exports of freight services increased by 99.46 percent from $22.390 million last year to $44.660 million whereas the exports of other sea transport services also grew by 19.15 percent from $33.740 million to $40.200 million current year, the PBS data revealed.

The exports of air transport rose by 25.45 percent by going up from $325.030 million last year to $407.735 million during July-February (2021-22).

Among the air transport services, the exports of passenger services increased by 23.55 percent, from $213.970 million to $264.350 million, whereas the exports of freight services also rose by 2.55 percent, from $20.400 million to $20.920 million, in addition the export of other air transport services increased by 35.08 percent from $90.660 million to $122.465 million.

Meanwhile, the exports of road transport services during the period under review witnessed a decline of 20.37 percent by going down from $12.960 million to $10.320 million during this year, it added.

Among the road transport services, the exports of freight services decreased by 75.44 percent, from $9.610 million to $2.360 million during the fiscal year under review, while the export of postal and courier services also decreased by 25.22 percent, from $6.820 million to $5.100 million, the data revealed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.
Pakistan’s exports of leather-made products jumped by 8.5 percent during the first nine months of the current fiscal year 2021-22 compared to the corresponding period of last year.

As per PBS data, the leather products exports were recorded at $464 million in July-March 2021-22 against the exports of $428 million in July-March 2020-21. 

The leather commodities that contributed to trade growth included leather garments, the exports of which increased by 7.95 percent from $219.592 million last year to $237.055 million this year. Likewise, exports of leather gloves increased by 8.74 percent from $195.870 million to $212.987 million, and other leather products increased by 13.08 percent from $12.261 million last year to $13.865 million this year.

Meanwhile, leather commodities exports decreased by 9.12 percent in March 2022 compared to the same month of last year. The exports in March 2022 were recorded at $41.528 million against exports of $45.696 million in March 2021.

Exports of leather gloves decreased by 11.84 percent from $24.584 million to $21.674 million, while exports of other leather products increased by 2.74 percent from $1.313 million last year to $1.349 million this year. Leather garments exports decreased by 6.54 percent from $19.799 million last year to $18.505 million this year.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*ISLAMABAD: Export of services grew 17.07 per cent in the first nine months of the current fiscal year from a year ago, according to the latest data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics on Saturday.*

In absolute terms, the value of export of services reached $5.15bn between July-March 2021-22 from $4.40bn over the corresponding months of last year.

Year-on-year, the export of services grew by 20.19pc to $668.29m in March against $556.03m in the same month last year. However, on a month-on-month basis, export of services increased 24.93pc.

The export of services increased 9.19pc to $5.937bn in FY21 compared to $5.437bn in the preceding year.

The highest-ever growth in IT related services pushed up the the overall export figure. Services exports also include finance and insurance, transport and storage, wholesale and retail trade, public administration and defence sectors.

The commerce ministry has projected services export target at $7.5bn for 2021-22.

The services sector has emerged as the main economic growth driver by contributing 61pc to GDP in 2020-21 from 56pc in 2005-06.

Simultaneously, the import of services also rose 31.33pc to $8.33bn in July-March period of 2021-22 against $6.34bn in the corresponding months last year.

The import of services grew 25.29pc to $932.15m in March against $744m in the same month last year. On a month-on-month basis, it posted a negative growth of 12.87pc.

The import of services fell 10.75pc to $7.812bn in FY21 from $8.753bn in the preceding year.

The trade deficit in services increased by 63.64pc to $3.17bn in 9MFY22 against $1.94bn in 9MFY21. In March, the trade deficit widened by 40.37pc to $263.86m from $187.97m in the same month last year.

The PTI government announced several measures in the budget 2021-22 for the promotion of export of services, especially information technology.

_Published in Dawn, May 8th, 2022_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
The exports from the country witnessed an increase of 25.46 percent during the first ten months of the current fiscal year (2021-22) as compared to the corresponding months of last year, Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) reported.

According to PBS data, the exports from the country were recorded at $26.228 billion during July-April (2021-22) against the exports of $20.905 billion recorded during July-April (2020-21), showing growth of 25.46 percent.

The imports during the months under review also went up by 46.41 percent by growing from $44.731 billion last year to $65.492 billion in July- April (2021-22).

Based on the data, the trade deficit during the period under review was recorded at $39.264 billion, showing an increase of 64.79 percent over the deficit of $23.826 billion recorded during July- April (2020-21), the PBS data revealed.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the exports of the country increased by 29.53 percent during April 2022 as compared to the exports of same month of last year.
The exports during April 2022 were recorded at $2.873 billion against the exports of $2.218 billion in April 2021, the data revealed.

The imports into the country increased from $5.242 billion in April 2021 to $6.615 billion in April 2022, showing growth of 26.19 percent.

On month-on-month basis, the exports from the country witnessed growth of 3.27 percent during April 2022 as compared to the exports of $2.782 billion recorded during March 2022.

On the other hand, the imports into the country during April 2022 witnessed increase of 2.96 percent as compared to the imports of $6.425 billion in March 2022, according to the PBS data.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
*Pakistan’s exports to China crossed $1.039 billion in the first quarter of 2022, recording a nearly 17% increase from January to March this year, as per the General Administration of Customs of China (GACC).
*
According to data from GACC, in the first three months of this year, China’s exports to Pakistan also increased 28.69% amounting to $6.058 billion as compared with the previous year, when exports were valued at $4.70 billion.

Pakistani Embassy in Beijing’s Commercial Counsellor Badaruz Zaman said after the implementation of the second phase of China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement (FTA) in 2020 – which allowed Pakistani manufacturers and traders to export around 313 new products to the Chinese market with zero duties – and with the deepening of economic and trade cooperation between the two countries, bilateral trade is increasing every year.

“Now Pakistani traders can export overall more than 1,000 items to China at zero tariffs, which helped enhance Pakistan’s exports to China,” he stated.

He further said that the second phase of China-Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) with special focus on agriculture, science and technology, and socioeconomic development also assisted the expansion of cooperation.

Besides, the enhanced agricultural cooperation over the last two to three years between the two countries, especially in hybrid seeds, latest technologies, pesticides, and urea, “helped increase the production of crops and this surplus yield helped increase exports to China”.

Among major products traded between the two countries, the trade in textiles, seafood, and agricultural products have increased year on year, which has promoted Pakistan’s economic recovery and increased its exports to China.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Wood

ghazi52 said:


> Among major products traded between the two countries, the trade in *textiles, seafood, and agricultural products *have increased year on year, which has promoted Pakistan’s economic recovery and increased its exports to China.


It would be interesting to see the figures for textile export from Pakistan to China. This is the only category of manufactured goods that is listed in the article as a significant contribution. Specially interesting considering that China itself is the largest textile producing and exporting country in the world. 🤔


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan has exported its first vehicle – made by Master Changan Motors – under the new Auto Industry Development and Export Policy (AIDEP 2021-26), according to a press release issued by the company on Thursday.

The press release stated that under the new auto policy, all OEMs would require to initiate vehicle exports to help develop the local industry and expand the export capability of the country. The Changan Oshan X7, which is the country’s first export unit under the new policy, is the first vehicle to be launched through a global RHD premiere earlier in March 2022.

Pakistan is the only country outside of China to produce the latest model of Changan Oshan X7.

The press release quoted the company's CEO Danial Malik in a ceremony in Karachi, “We are delighted and proud to lead Pakistan into a new chapter for the auto industry and make its mark on a global level”.

“The Changan Oshan X7 is the first of many more vehicles to be exported under our vision to stay Future Forward, Forever and the Auto Industry Development and Export Policy (AIDEP 2021-26)”, he added.

The company further added that Pakistan is Changan’s first and only RHD manufacturing base and is helping the brand expand globally.

It added that the state-of-the-art plant was completed in a record time of just 13 months and now has the capacity to produce 50,000 vehicles annually.

“Master Changan is our first RHD production base and we are very happy to export our RHD Oshan X7 SUV from Pakistan”, Steven Zhao – Vice CEO Master Changan Motors Limited stated.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*The Organic Meat Company Ltd. (TOMCL), a Pakistani meat processing company, has been awarded contracts worth $2.2 million for the export of its prodcuts to the Middle East, the company announced in a notice to the Pakistan Stock Exchange (PSX) on Friday.*

It said it has become “the first company to secure a contract to supply ‘Fresh-Chilled Bone-in Beef’ to Jordan” in a deal worth roughly $1.6 million, which will be fulfilled over the course of the next 12 months. It has also secured a contract valued at about $0.6 million to supply ‘Commercially-Branded Frozen Bone-in Beef’ to Kuwait, which shall be fulfilled by December 2022.

“These contracts shall have positive impacts on our company’s business, as well as generate good value to its shareholders,” it said.

Back in December, the Ministry of Agriculture of Jordan awarded approval to three slaughterhouses in Pakistan - Tata Best Foods, TOMCL and Tazij Meats - for export of for export for bovine, sheep, goat and camel meat to Jordan.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Textile exports jump 26pc to $16bn in July-April​The Newspaper 
May 15, 2022

ISLAMABAD: Exports of textile and clothing grew 25.96 per cent year-on-year to $15.98 billion in the first 10 months of this fiscal year on the back of a massive rupee depreciation and a steady rise in global demand.

The textile and clothing exports grew 30.50pc year-on-year in April, showed data released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) on Saturday.

The ready-made garment exports jumped 27.95pc in value and 41.09pc in quantity during July-April 2021-22, while the export of knitwear soared 35.14pc in value but dipped 2.64pc in terms of quantity. Bedwear exports grew 19.01pc in value and 13.43pc in quantity.

Towel exports were up by 19.46pc in value and 5.16pc in quantity, whereas those of cotton cloth rose by 26.81pc in value and 7.14pc in quantity.

Among primary commodities, cotton yarn exports increased 22.11pc and those of yarn made from material other than cotton increased by 100pc. The exports of made-up articles — excluding towels — rose by 13.08pc, while those of tents, canvas and tarpaulin dipped by 4.62pc during the period under review. The export of art, silk and synthetic textile increased by 27.73pc during the months under review.

The import of textile machinery jumped 56.38pc in July-April year-on-year to $678.452m, reflecting expansion or modernisation in the textile industry.

For bridging the shortfall in the domestic sector, the industry imported raw cotton in July-April value of which posted an increase of 19.15pc, while the import value of synthetic fibre posted a growth of 25.92pc, followed by the import of synthetic and artificial silk yarn 27.15pc during the months under review.

The import of worn clothing recorded a growth of 59.61pc in the first 10 months of the current fiscal year from a year ago.


During the 10-month period, the country’s overall exports posted a year-on-year growth of around 25.56pc to reach $26.24bn from $20.90bn in the same period last year.

The PTI government had unveiled textile and apparel policy last month with various measures to promote production and quality of the textile and clothing. In the budget 2021-22, the government drastically reduced duty and taxes on imports of several hundred raw materials to bring down the input cost of exportable products.
Liquidity issues were resolved to a considerable extent by timely release of refunds, customs rebates and the payment of cash subsidies.

_Published in Dawn, May 15th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Rice exports increase 17.21% in 10 months, reach $2.051 billion​
The Frontier Post







ISLAMABAD (APP): Rice exports from the country during 10 months of current financial year witnessed about 17.21% increase as compared the corresponding period of last year.

During the period from July-April, 2021-22 4,044,269 metric tons of rice valuing $2.051 billion exported as against the exports of 3.190,559 metric tons worth $1.750 billion of same period of last year, according the data of Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

Meanwhile, basmati rice exports from the country during the period under review also grew by 22.12% and other rice by 15.44% respectively as 532,407 metric tons of basmati rice valuing 574.220 million exported as compared the exports of 508,691 metric tons worth $470.195 million of same period of last year.

In last 10 months of current fiscal year, country earned $1.477 billion by exporting about 3,411,862 metric tons of rice other then basmati as against the exports of 2,681,868 metric tons worth of $1.279 billion of same period last year.

On month on month basis, rice exports from the country grew by 36.94% in April, 2022 as 461.513 metric tons of rice valuing $511.806 million as against 307,546 metric tons worth of $189.616 million of same month of last year.

It is worth mentioning here that the food group imports into the country during the month of April, 2022 food group imports into the country decreased by 12.61% and recorded at $697.866 million as against the imports of $777.958 million of same month of last year.

In last 10 months of current financial year, different food commodities valuing $7.747 billion imported as compared the imports of $6.899 billion of same period last year.

During the period from July-April, 2021-22 food group imports into the country witnessed about 12.30% increase as compared the imports of of the corresponding period of last year.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The country’s total textile exports have posted a growth of around 29% YoY to $15 billion in 10MFY22 as compared to $11.7bn in the corresponding period of FY21, data issued by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) showed.

In April 2022, textile products remained the major exportable goods for Pakistan as this group accounted for 50% of the total exports during the review month. The overall exports of the textile group showed a notable growth of 24% YoY to $1.58bn compared to $1.27bn recorded in the same period of last year. whereas, on MoM basis, the exports dipped by 7.27% in March 2022.

During the month, key contributing products under the textile head were knitwear ($400mn), readymade garments ($358mn), and bedwear ($239mn) with a growth of 37.15% YoY, 35.27% YoY, and 7.08% YoY, respectively when compared to April 2021.
The food group remained the second most contributing group in total exports.

However, the trade value of this group stood at around $549mn, showing a drop of 0.13% MoM while on yearly basis, it shows a surge of 25.18% YoY compared to $550mn in March 2022 and $439mn in April 2021, respectively.

Under the same group, rice remained the major source of foreign exchange earnings as the export value of rice during April 2022 stood at $299.94mn posted a decline of 4.37% MoM whereas the export of the same commodity jumped by 41.66% YoY compared to $211.73mn in April 2021.

Meanwhile, the export of fish & fish preparations stood at $45.77mn in April 2022, squeezed by 14.28% YoY while on monthly basis, the exports of fish inched up 13.34% MoM. In 10MFY22, exports of fish reported an increase of 1.45% to $351.2mn compared to the same period last year.

Exports of surgical goods & medical instruments climbed up by 13% MoM to clock in at $46.52mn while the exports of leather manufactured dropped by 1.58% MoM to $57.9mn. on the other hand, the export of sports goods inched up by 4.42% MoM to $46mn in April 2022.

Likewise, the exports of chemical and pharmaceutical products decreased to $152.26mn, down by 10.37% MoM. However, on yearly basis, the export of the same commodity increased by 30.24% YoY.

Cumulatively, during July-April FY22, the exports of chemical and pharmaceutical products, leather manufacturers, and surgical goods and medical instruments manufactured products saw an increase of 4.83%, 1.84%, and 1.47% YoY, respectively.

Moreover, the share of the Petroleum group in the country’s total export basket was only 0.74% in April 2022. During that period, the country earned $5.6mn from exports of petroleum products and $18mn from solid fuel including Naphta.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
The United States remained the top export destinations of Pakistani products during the ten months of fiscal year (2021-22), followed by China and United Kingdom (UK).

According to the State Bank data, total exports to the USA during July-April (2021-22) were recorded at 5616.739 million dollars against the exports of 4020.901 million dollars during July-April (2020-21), showing a growth of 39.68 percent.

This was followed by China, wherein Pakistan exported goods worth 2342.526 million dollars against the exports of 1641.283 million dollars during last year, showing an increase of 42.72 percent.

UK was the at third top export destination, where Pakistan exported products worth 1851.389 million dollars during the months under review against the exports of 1692.370 million dollars, showing growth of 9.39 percent.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The government decided to export 500,000 tonnes of Sugar. According to the Finance Ministry, Federal Minister for Finance and Revenue Miftah Ismail.

The federal government decided to export 250,000 tonnes of sugar in the first phase, while 250,000 tonnes in the second phase.Currently, the price of sugar per tonnes in the international market is USD560, hence the export of 500,000 tonnes of sugar will fetch Pakistan USD280 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
Cotton yarn exports from the country increased by 22.11 percent in the first ten months of this fiscal year compared to the same time the previous year.

According to Pakistan Bureau of Statistics statistics, between July and April 2021-22, roughly 284,670 metric tons of cotton yarn worth $1.006 billion were exported, compared to 327,519 metric tons worth $832.952 million during the same time previous year.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.
*The export earnings from telecommunication, computer and information services grew 29.29 per cent to $2.19bn during July-April 2021-22 against $1.7bn in the same period last year.*

Despite improved performance by the IT and telecom sector in the outgoing fiscal year, the sector is less likely to achieve its export target of $3.5bn by the end of June. However, the Economic Survey 2021-22 released on Thursday highlighted that the Ministry of IT and Telecom and all its subordinate departments showed improvements in their performance, and the sector was a significant source of revenue generation for the national exchequer.

From July 2021 to March, the telecom sector contributed around Rs163.3bn to the national exchequer in terms of taxes, regulatory fees, initial and annual license fees, activation tax, and other taxes.

During this period the Personal Data Protection Bill has been approved, to counter rising cyber crimes.

The foreign and local investments in the telecom sector in July-February 2021-22 crossed $930.1m, and the total number of mobile and fixed-line subscriptions reached 194.2 million, with a net addition of 6.7m subscribers compared to the same period of last year..


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
In a first: Pakistan's D.G. Khan plans to export cement to US: report​
Ship is being loaded at Karachi port for delivery to Houston, says CFO
BR 
14 Jun, 2022








*D.G. Khan Cement Company is in process to ship 50,000 tons of cement to the US, reported Bloomberg on Tuesday, a welcome development for Pakistan that is desperately seeking an increase in exports in the face of a widening trade deficit that has pushed the rupee to record lows.*

Company CFO Inayat Ullah Niazi stated that a ship was currently loading cement at a port in Karachi for delivery to Houston, added the report.

The development comes at a time when the country's exports registered negative growth of 10.22% on a monthly basis in May 2022, clocking in at $2.6 billion from $2.897 billion in April 2022, according to latest figures released by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

D.G. Khan Cement, one of Pakistan's largest cement makers, posted a 26% higher profit during the nine-month period that ended March 31, 2022 with earnings amounting to Rs4.1 billion. The company had posted earnings of Rs3.25 billion in the same period of 2020-21.
In 2020, DG Khan Cement won orders for export of cement to the Philippines.

Meanwhile, in a report published earlier, JS Global analyst Muhammad Waqas Ghani stated that continuously rising coal prices and rupee depreciation have led to the procurement of coal at higher rates by cement manufacturers, requiring them to raise domestic prices by Rs40 per bag during the last few weeks.

With an almost 50% (Rs300 per bag) increase in the last 12 months, further price increments would be needed to neutralise the coal cost impact, if prices remain elevated, added Ghani.

"If coal prices stay at these high levels, 4QFY22 profitability will likely be impacted given higher average cost of coal inventory."


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Vegetable Exporters suggest for deal with Russia to swap surplus potato with wheat​
APP
JUNE 17, 2022

PESHAWAR: All Pakistan Fruit & Vegetable Exporters, Importers and Merchants Association (PFVA) has suggested for exchange of surplus potato crop with wheat from Russia.

In a press statement issued here on Friday, Patron in Chief of PFVA, Waheed Ahmad said that country has a bumper crop of potato this year weighing around 7.5 million tons against the domestic demand of 4 million ton, showing a surplus of around three million ton for export.

Waheed continued”The Russian market is a lucrative international market for Pakistan potato for many years.”

“Since our country is also facing wheat shortage this year and this is a unique opportunity of exporting potato for import of wheat from Russia,” Waheed opined.


“The exchange of both the crops between the two countries can be made on barter basis so that the country does not to have spend valuable foreign exchange under the prevailing poor economic conditions,” he suggested.

Patron in Chief of PFVA also appreciated efforts of government and hard work of potato growers in availing bumper crop.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,
*BEIJING: *Pakistan’s exports to China crossed $1.605 billion in the first five months of 2022, up 5.42% year on year, showed the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC).

Pakistan Embassy Commercial Counsellor in Beijing Badaruz Zaman said that despite Covid-19, bilateral trade has increased significantly.

“Pakistani government is also fully committed to tapping its industrialisation potential and paying specific attention to the construction of Special Economic Zones to enhance its trade with other countries,” he added.

Zaman assessed that the second phase of the China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement provides zero-tariff market access for Pakistan’s 313 major export commodities, and has greatly promoted the manufacturing industry to expand production and exports.

“China-Pakistan free trade agreement will create more space for service trade. Bilateral trade between the two countries will cross $50 billion within the next five years. This year, the trade volume will cross $32 billion,” he projected.

The total volume of trade between China and Pakistan has amounted to $12.06 billion, up nearly 19% compared with 2021 when it stood at $10.14 billion due to Covid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,..,
Rice exports: new heights​BR 
21 Jun, 2022

*Pakistan’s rice exports have made a fresh record this fiscal, reaching 4.5 million metric tons (MMT) during 11M-FY22. As per PBS, rice exports for fiscal year to date are up 33 percent over same period last year, despite a weak performance during May-22. With one more month to go, will exporters be able to cross the psychological barrier of 5MMT?*

The strong performance during the ongoing fiscal has primarily come on the back of coarse rice exports, which are anticipated to cross 4MMT by June end (up 35 percent over the previous year).

Pakistan’s previous coarse rice record stands at 3.75MMT for FY16, against export earnings of a little over $1.4 billion. Coarse rice earnings during 11M have already added $1.65 billion to export kitty, with forecast to safely reach $1.8 billion by year end.

Meanwhile, basmati exports during the year have failed to inspire even though exported volume during 11MFY22 is also up 23 percent over the previous year. Full year volume forecast of 0.75MMT will hardly feature among top-10 basmati export years, which averaged at 0.95MMT between FY03 – FY12. Similarly, basmati export earnings may remain shy of $0.7 billion by fiscal close.

If the trend continues as projected, basmati volume and value will be less than levels touched as recent as in FY20, the pandemic year.








This isdespite a hundred dollar per ton rise in basmati prices in the export market during May-22, which have also sent local prices in a frenzy. Super basmati (new) prices in local wholesale markets have risen by at least 20 percent in the last 45 days alone. It is unclear whether export demand has strengthened during June-22, or local prices have risen in response to news of lower basmati cultivation due to canal water shortage.

Either way, full year export earnings (for all varieties) will most certainly manage to bag $2.5 billion, of which as much as three-fourths supplied by coarse rice exports (coarse rice share in export volume stands at 85 percent).

Increasingly, Pakistan is establishing itself as a small but significant player in coarse rice exports (including hybrid rice), with its share in basmati export market diminishing to a little under 15 percent. On the other hand, local demand for basmati remains unsatiated, as over 80 percent of local production now goes towards domestic consumption. With Pakistan fast running out of irrigated acres to cultivate rice – while basmati prices in international market are tracking up along with a freefall in rupee value - a basmati price spiral in local market may soon become a distinct possibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan's sesame seed export to China grew by 47 percent on a year-on-year basis in the first five months of the current year 2022, reaching $50.32 million..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
The total import bill of Pakistan has crossed a record $80 billion mark, showing 42 per cent increase during fiscal year 2021/2022, according to official data released on Tuesday.

The total import bill of the country increased to $80.02 billion during fiscal year 2021/2022 as compared with $58.38 billion in the preceding fiscal year, according to data released by Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

The exports of the country also posted an increase of 25.51 per cent to $31.76 billion during the fiscal year under review as compared with $25.30 billion in the preceding fiscal year.

Pakistan posted a record trade deficit of $48.26 billion in the fiscal year 2021/2022 as compared with the deficit of $31.07 billion in the preceding year, showing an expansion in deficit of 55.29 per cent

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
*Pakistan export volumes of over $30 billion has been recorded for the first time in its history in a single financial year. *

Although, as per import record wiping out the trade imbalance means the country will suffer. Data was recently shared by PBS ( Pakistan Bureau Statistics) showing the ending in financial year June 30, Exported commodities worth $ 31.76 billion or around Rs 5.66 trillions.

Exports from $25.3 billion or Rs8.98 trillion was up by 25.51% in the fiscal year 2020-21. Whereas, the imports of $80 billion or around Rs 14.25 trillion was recorded in the same period of time. 

Exports increased by 41.93% worth $25.3 billion or Rs8.98 trillion in the fiscal year 2020-21. The overall deficit for the country closed down to $48.26 billion or Rs8.6 trillion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Jaggery exporters demand withdrawal of ban​Traders argue export of commodity will not cause sugar shortage

Our Correspondent
July 13, 2022






*
KARACHI: *Traders have asked the sugar commissioner and Sugar Advisory Board members to recommend the lifting of ban on jaggery (gur) export in an upcoming meeting slated for July 20 as millers claim the country has produced surplus sugar. 

The Small and Medium Enterprises Development Authority (Smeda) has already recommended to the Ministry of Commerce to permit the export of jaggery. The federal government imposed the ban on jiggery export as sugar was being smuggled out of the country under the garb of jaggery shipments to Afghanistan.

“Jaggery is produced on a very small scale in Pakistan without the help of modern technology,” said Pakistan Businesses Forum (PBF) Vice President Ahmad Jawad. “On the contrary, jaggery is produced in India by the automated efficient plants and small sugar plants. Until we put proper processes in place with pure organic procedures, it will be difficult to increase exports,” he pointed out. 

Talking to The Express Tribune, Union of Small and Medium Enterprises (Unisame) President Zulfikar Thaver claimed that the commerce ministry had acknowledged that the restriction on jaggery export was unintentional, which came into effect when the country faced shortage of sugar. He pointed out that sugarcane production stood at around 80 million tons while only about 8,000 tons of jaggery could be exported, which was not a big quantity and the two commodities had no comparison.

Hussain Ali Ratnani, a leading exporter of commodities, argued that jaggery was not a medicine or a staple food and export of 10,000 tons would not affect the domestic market. However, sugar is in surplus now and the government is considering allowing its export to fetch foreign exchange. 

The Unisame president stressed that the government should not be influenced by the sugar mafia and it should allow the export of jaggery. “Export of gur needs to be based on merit irrespective of the surplus or scarcity of sugar,” he remarked. 

The Lahore High Court has already passed an order, saying no provincial or federal government will create any impediment in the production of jaggery and raw sugar. Jawad pointed out that the sugarcane harvested in Peshawar-MardanCharsadda valley was diverted for commercial jaggery production and no sugarcane was available for crushing.

“We don’t have the technology to make our gur an attractive item in the market,” he said, adding that farmers needed equipment for making proper cubes as well as suitable packaging material. On the request of millers for the export of surplus sugar, the PBF official was of the view that there was no harm if the surplus sweetener was exported, which would facilitate the millers in making timely payments to sugarcane farmers. 

He, however, did not foresee a bumper crop in the upcoming harvesting of sugarcane because of a severe heat wave in the past two months and the drying of canals. “We hope the ongoing spell of rains may help to improve production.” “There is regular demand for gur from the Gulf, Middle Eastern and European countries,”

Thaver said, adding that India and China were exporting the commodity and earning handsome foreign exchange while Pakistan’s ministry was still mulling over it. “Gur comprises just 0.1% of the sugar production of 8 million tons per annum, so there is no comparison at all,” he remarked. 

Apart from that, “the price of jaggery is higher than the sugar rate, so there won’t be any effect”. Earlier, only 8,330 tons of jaggery was exported and if its export is allowed again, it is expected that about 10,000 tons will be shipped. “It’s a very small quantity as compared to 8 million tons of sugar production; there is no justification for stopping gur export.”

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistan’s exports to China surged 8%​
The Frontier Post

ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports to China in June 2022 have increased by 8% to US$251.30 million as compared to the corresponding month of the previous year when it was recorded at US$232.74 million in June 2021, Gwadar Pro reported on Tuesday quoting Trade Development Authority Pakistan (TDAP).

Also, as compared to May 2022, Pakistan’s exports to China have shown positive signs by gaining a value of US$22.38 million. In May, the total exports to China were recorded as US$228.92 million.

Pakistan’s exports to UAE, Italy, Netherlands, UK, Spain, Bangladesh, Thailand, Canada, and France have also increased as compared to the corresponding month of June 2021.

Pakistan’s exports to all destinations of the world during June 2022 were recorded at US$2,887 million, which is 5.83% more than the corresponding month of June 2021 when the total figure was US$2,728 million.
Regarding imports, China is one of the top partner countries which shows a decrease during June as compared to the corresponding month of the previous fiscal year.


In June 2022, Pakistan’s imports from China decreased by 14% to US$1625.21 million compared to June 2021’s US$1894.16 million imports. This is a good sign for Pakistan to minimise its trade deficit.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
APTMA expects over 20% growth in Pakistan's textile exports in FY23​BR 
16 Jul, 2022








*Patron in Chief of the All Pakistan Textile Mills Association (APTMA) Dr Gohar Ejaz on Saturday indicated that the textile industry is expecting over 20% growth in exports this fiscal year, cautiously adding that this is possible if the government continues with the policy of 'Regionally Competitive Energy Tariffs'.*

APTMA, a trade organisation representing the largest industrial sector of Pakistan, said that the textile industry posted record export growth in FY22 with its expansion and investment plans under the State Bank of Pakistan’s (SBP) Long Term Financing Facility (LTFF) and Temporary Economic Refinance Facility (TERF).

“In addition, the country’s textile industry plans to import 6 million bales of cotton this year from the US and Brazil,” Gohar was quoted as saying in a statement.

The textile sector makes up a lion's share of Pakistani exports. In the first eleven months of FY22, the exports of textile commodities surged to $17.62 billion against exports of $13.74 billion in the same period of the previous year, according to latest data published by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS) on Friday.

Earlier this month, the textile industry sought the prime minister's help for the restoration of gas to the sector, stressing that a loss of almost $1 billion in exports would take place due to energy suspension and long holidays.

Gohar, in a letter to Prime Minister Shehbaz Sharif, stated then that the textile industry had achieved a new record in terms of exports, and the momentum could be lost due to energy-suspension.

“The fantastic growth was enabled by the implementation of RCET, investment of over $5 billion in expansion and establishment of 100 new textile units resulting in enhanced export capacity of $500 million per annum.

“It is inexplicable that the exporting sector which has the capacity to deliver over $2 billion in exports per month is being denied energy/gas and consequently, exports will be significantly lower, much to the detriment of Pakistan’s economy.”

Back then, Gohar stated that textile exports were expected to increase to over $25 billion in the coming fiscal year and if that momentum was lost due to energy supply and cost constraints, Pakistan would be forced to seek an additional $6 billion in loans, which under the circumstances may not be possible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
*IT exports have surged at the growth rate of 25.45 percent in eleven months of the last financial year. “ICT export remittances, including telecommunication, computer, and information services for the period July 2021 to May 2022 during Financial Year 2021-22 have surged to the $2.381 billion at a growth rate of 25.45 % in comparison to the $1.898 billion during the same period in FY 2020-21,” the official of the ministry told APP.*

The net exports for the period July 2021 to May 2022 during FY 2021-22 were $1.809 billion which was 75.98% of $2.381 billion in ICT exports. Last year, for the same period the net exports were $1.425 billion which was 75.08% of $1.898 billion in ICT exports, he added. 
On the direction of the Prime Minister, he said, steps were being taken to take ICT exports to record levels, with the implementation of the tax relief announced by the finance minister in the federal budget for the IT industry.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,,.,.
Textile exports surge to $19.3 billion in FY22​Shipments grow 26% due to sharp rise in global demand

Usman Hanif
July 21, 2022







Outstanding borrowing by textile manufacturers spiked to Rs1.43 trillion by the end of February 2022 compared to $1.13 trillion in the same month of the previous year.

*KARACHI: *Pakistan’s textile sector witnessed robust exports that reached $19.3 billion in financial year 2021-22, showing 26% surge over previous year, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In June alone, the exports were up 3% year-on-year, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

Exports grew owing to increased volumetric growth of 16% YoY in the value-added segment, steep rise in global demand and record high cotton prices, said Topline Research textile analyst Saad Ziker. In terms of value, they reached Rs3.4 trillion, up 40% YoY.

“The textile sector provides a major cushion against the deteriorating economic climate since its exports account for around 60% of Pakistan’s total export volume,” said Aba Ali Habib Securities analyst Ali Asif.

However, a slowdown is expected in textile demand amid burgeoning inflationary pressures in the exporting destinations, especially in the US and European countries, which may aggravate the situation for Pakistan by increasing the trade imbalance, he predicted.

Under the value-added category, the knitwear segment remained the top performer by posting 34% YoY growth in exports to $5.1 billion in FY22 due to a sharp rise in global demand, especially in the US and European countries, Ziker said.

Other value-added segments such as ready-made garments, bed wear and towel posted year-on-year growth of 29%, 19% and 19% to $3.9 billion, $3.3 billion and $1.1 billion respectively.

Despite the global economic crisis, the textile sector is posting export growth and earning foreign exchange for the country, said textile analyst Arsalan Hanif.

However, the textile sector will not be able to maintain a similar growth trend owing to the rising cost of production due to the recent rise in energy cost along with gas and electricity load-shedding, causing fall in export orders as companies are unable to meet export commitments.

Interestingly, Pakistan’s textile exports remained four times high compared to imports in FY22. Textile exports reached $19.3 billion in FY22, whereas imports of the commodity stood at $4.8 billion, including imports of raw cotton, fibre, worn clothing, etc.

As compared to last month, Pakistan textile exports recorded 4% MoM growth in Jun-22 led by 4% MoM increase in volumetric growth mainly because of Eid holidays in May 2022. During the month, major increase was witnessed in Value-added division, especially in the Readymade garments segment, 15% MoM.

The export of Knitwear went up 11% MoM with a 28% increase in volumetric growth.

In Jun-22, all items in basic textiles witnessed a negative MoM and YoY change to $301 million, down 13% MoM and 9% YoY.

In comparison with June 2021, Pakistan textile exports are up by 3% YoY, higher 35% YoY in Pakistan in terms of Pakistani rupee in June 2022.

Expected increase in energy tariffs, fall in global economies and decline in cotton prices are key challenges the textile sector could face going ahead, though rupee depreciation would provide some cushion, Ziker said.

_Published in The Express Tribune, July 21st, 2022._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.,.
*Plastic export increases 32.76% in FY 2022*

News desk
July 27, 2022

The plastic material exports witnessed an increase of 32.76 percent during the twelve months of fiscal year 2021-22 as compare to the corresponding of period of last year.

Pakistan exported plastic material worth $428.424 million during July-June (2021-22) as against the export of $322.709 million during July-June (2020-21), showing growth of 32.76 percent, according to Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

In term of quantity, the plastic export however decreased by 16.89 percent, from 299,104 metric tons to 248,581 metric tons, the data revealed.

Meanwhile, on year-on-year basis, the export of plastic material also dipped by 17.24 percent.—APP

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
July exports down 24pc to $2.219bn MoM​BR
Tahir Amin 






*ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s exports declined by 24 percent on a month-on-month (MoM) basis in July 2022 and remained $2.219 billion compared to $2.918 billion in June 2022, says the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).*

The bureau released imports, exports, and trade balance data on Tuesday, according to which, the trade deficit narrowed by 46.76 percent on MoM and stood at $2.642 billion in July 2022 compared to $4.962 billion in June 2022.

Imports declined by 38.31 percent on MoM basis and remained $4.861 billion in July 2022 compared to $7.880 billion in June 2022. Trade deficit narrowed by 18.33 percent on a year-on-year (YoY) basis and remained $2.642 billion in July 2022 compared to $3.235 billion in July 2021. Exports declined by 5.17 percent on YoY basis and remained $2.219 billion in July 2022 compared to $2.340 billion in July 2021.

Imports declined by 12.81 percent on YoY basis and remained $4.861 billion in July 2022 compared to $5.575 billion in July 2021.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Sad Sad:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,.
Pakistan's exports to China expected to reach $4b​Exports to China already increased by 11% in 2022

APP
August 03, 2022





SMEs, particularly in the engineering sector, have not been able to contribute adequately to the country’s exports due to the limitations on access to technology. Photo: file

*BEIJING: *Pakistan’s exports to China have reached an 11% increase in the first half of 2022 and with this momentum it is likely to reach $4 billion by the end of this year.

The exports to the neighbouring country crossed $1.918b in the first half of this year, up by 10.97% from $1.728b in the same period compared to the previous year.
It continues to increase on yearly basis, as per the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC).

According to the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP), the country exported goods worth $2.78b during the 12 months of fiscal year 2021-22 against the exports of $2.04b during the same year, showing an increase of 36.08%.

According to sources, despite the epidemic of COVID-19, bilateral trade has increased significantly.

In the first half of this year, the total volume of trade between China and Pakistan increased nearly 15%, amounting to $14.39b as compared with the same period in 2021 which was $12.55b due to COVID-19.

Compared with the data of the first half of 2021, this year Pakistan’s exports to China in January increased by 17.80% amounting to $382.22m; in February it was up by almost 30% crossing $287.65m; in March it increased 7.23% amounting to $367.71m; however, COVID-19 impacted Pakistan’s exports in April causing a decrease of 21.15% standing at $283.53m; but in May it increased nearly 3% reaching $280.97m, while in June the increase was nearly by 54% crossing $316.36m.

An economic expert stated that, “China has opened up its market for Pakistani goods. The two countries can benefit from long-term relationships and Pakistani traders can export more goods to China, which is the second largest economy in the world.”

He also added, “Pakistan can also become a food basket for China because the Chinese market is huge and has good purchasing power, therefore Pakistan should take advantage of its good relationship and China can help relocate its industries and technologies to Pakistan, resulting in an increase of exports to not only China but to the world”.


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Trade deficit with neighbours widens in FY22​Mubarak Zeb Khan 
August 9, 2022 

Pakistan’s exports to nine regional countries rose 16.97 per cent while imports grew by nearly 28.84pc in FY22 from a year ago, the latest data released by the State Bank of Pakistan showed.

The country’s exports to Afghanistan, China, Bangladesh, Sri Lanka, India, Iran, Nepal, Bhutan and the Maldives account for a small amount of $4.590 billion — just 14.43pc of Pakistan’s total global exports of $31.79bn in FY22.

China tops the list of Pakistan’s regional exports leaving other populous countries India and Bangladesh behind. Islamabad carried out trade with its farther neighbours Nepal, Sri Lanka, Bhutan, Bangladesh and the Maldives via sea only.
On the other hand, imports from these countries edged up to $17.814bn in FY22 against $13.826bn over the corresponding period last year, an increase of 28.84pc.




> Exports grew 17pc, but imports swelled close to $18 billion



As a result of huge imports, Pakistan’s trade deficit with the region expanded during the period under review.

Pakistan’s exports to China posted positive growth in 2021-22. The bulk of the regional exports share, which accounts for 60.58pc, is with China while the remaining is for eight countries.

Pakistan’s exports to China posted growth of 36.12pc to $2.781bn in FY22 from $2.043bn in FY21. The increase in export proceeds was noted in the post-Covid period especially the exports of rice.

Contrary to this, imports from China grew 30.03pc to $17.296bn during the period under review against $13.301bn over the last year. The bulk of 97.09pc imports is coming from China alone while the remaining imports are from other eight countries.
Pakistan’s exports to Afghanistan posted a negative growth of 43.8pc to $552.518m in FY22 from $983.314m in the same period in FY21. Till a few years ago, Afghanistan was the second major export destination for Pakistan after the United States. The export figures did not include proceeds that were materialised in the local currency.

Imports from Afghanistan posted a negative growth of 17.84pc to $147.249m against $179.223m over the last year mainly driven by higher arrivals of essential kitchen items including tomatoes, potatoes and onions as well as fresh and dried fruits. 

The government has allowed maximum imports from Afghanistan in the rupee on a land route in the post-Taliban regime period. The figures did not reflect those imports made in rupees.

The country’s exports to India plunged 44.47pc to $1.292m this year from $2.327m in FY21. The imports from India slightly increased 2.11pc to $187.663m against $183.785m over the last year.

Pakistan’s exports to Iran on the official channel remained zero in FY22. Most of the trade with Tehran is carried out through informal channels in border areas of Balochistan. No imports were made from Tehran during the period under review.

Exports to Bangladesh increased 41.28pc to $870.604m in FY22 from $616.202m. Imports from Dhaka grew 28.06pc to $97.500m this year against $76.134m over the last year.

Similarly, exports to Sri Lanka increased by 38.72pc to $373.412m in FY22 from $269.168m in the previous year. The imports from Sri Lanka dipped 3.96pc to $81.728m from $85.102m over the previous year.

On the other hand, Pakistan’s exports to Nepal increased by 26.2pc to $5.775m in FY22 from $4.576m the previous year. However, imports rose by 12.62pc to $1.401m this year against $1.244m over the last year.

Exports to the Maldives increased by 14.29pc to $6.917m from $6.052m. Import jumped 1,314pc to $1.301m this year against $0.092m over the last year.

Export proceeds to Bhutan were recorded at $0.082m in FY22 against $0.159m over the last year, a decline of 48.42pc. The imports from Bhutan were noted at $2.499m in FY22 against $0.075m over the previous year, an increase of $2.424m or 3232pc.

_Published in Dawn, August 9th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Maersk temporarily suspends C&F export bookings from Pakistan​
Says export bookings on FOB to continue as usual

BR Web Desk 
August 12, 2022









*Maersk, a major freight services provider, announced on Friday that it will be temporarily suspending acceptance of C&F (Freight Prepaid) bookings with effect from August 15.*

In a notification to its customers, Maersk said restrictions and limitations imposed by the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP) on outward freight remittances for foreign carriers operating in Pakistan has put it “in a very difficult situation for accepting your C&F (Freight Prepaid) shipments for a time being”.

“To maintain our services, we are compelled to temporarily suspend acceptance of your C&F (Freight Prepaid) bookings with effect from 15th August 2022 until remittances restrictions are eased/lifted by SBP,” the advisory to customers read.
However, the company said that it will continue to accept export bookings on free on board (FOB) (Freight Collect) terms as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Pakistan’s Ambassador to China, Moin-ul-Haque said that Pakistan’s exports to China have registered an upward trend in the first seven months of current year and with this momentum, it is likely to cross 4 billion dollars target by end of this year. 

Talking to a group of businessmen in Beijing, the ambassador said our exports to China remained at 3.6 billion dollars with a record increase last year.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## ghazi52

Over 23pc surplus witnessed in Pak-US trade: SBP​
Trade surplus during the period under review was recorded at $335.091 million against $271.952 million last year

APP
September 1, 2022







*Pakistan’s goods and services trade with the United States (US) witnessed a surplus of 23.21 percent during the first month of the current financial year (2022-23) as compared to the corresponding period of the last fiscal year, APP reported, citing data from the State Bank of Pakistan (SBP).*

The trade surplus during the period under review was recorded at $335.091 million against $271.952 million last year, showing 23.21 percent growth.

The exports to the US were recorded at $499.686 million during July this year against $503.118 million during the same month last year, showing a nominal decline of 0.68 percent, SBP said.
Similarly, on-month-on-month basis, exports to the US also witnessed a decrease of 22.03 percent during July this year as compared to the US $640.935 million in June the same year.

However, Pakistan’s overall exports showed an increase of 2.68 percent in the first month, from $2235.039 million to $2295.027 million, the data showed.

On the other hand, the imports from the US this year were recorded at $164.595 million against $231.166 million last year, witnessing a decrease of 22.78 percent in July.

On a month-on-month basis, the imports from the US dropped by 51.29 percent during July this year as compared to the US $337.964 million in June this year, the data further revealed.
However, the overall imports rose by 0.26 percent, from $5371.040 million to $5385.016 million.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..
Pakistan Pavilion at the Fine Food Trade Fair attracts Australian buyers

A delegation of 14 Pakistani exporters of food products is participating in the Australian premier exhibition, Fine Food Trade Fair being organized at Melbourne Convention and Exhibition Center, Australia from 5th to 8th September 2022. The Pavilion has been organized by the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan, with the local support provided by the Consulate General and Trade Commission of Pakistan, Sydney.

On the opening day of the trade fair, Pakistan Pavilion attracted a good number of Australian buyers and trade visitors. Fine Food Australia is the largest annual trade fair of food products in the Southern hemisphere and is being held after a gap of two years as the last two editions were cancelled due to the Pandemic.

Pakistani exhibitors at the Fine Food are showcasing a wide range of products including basmati rice, dates, pink salt, spices, jams & jellies, bakery products, confectionery, seafood, beverages and ready-to-eat frozen products.

Muhammad Ashraf, Consul General and Trade Commissioner of Pakistan in Sydney, stated that Pakistan’s exports of food products to Australia registered an impressive increase of 32% during the last three years. The potential for export growth is even higher, as Australia is an import market of US$ 11 billion annually for the food products. The pandemic-related restrictions had suppressed the demand of certain product categories and there is now a pent-up demand for Pakistani products in the Australian and New Zealand market. We have invited a large number of major importers of food products from ethnic and mainstream market segment including importers, distributors, wholesalers and retail chain stores to visit the Pakistan Pavilion and are arranging their B2B meetings with the exhibitors. There is a good foot traffic in the Pakistan Pavilion on the opening day of the trade fair and we expect it to further increase during the next 3 days of the event, he added.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Though everyone is celebrating a decline in imports, the biggest loser in imports is the machinery group! Which defines future growth. Food & Petroleum imports are up in August while Machinery imports declined by almost $ 300 Million..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
Pakistan’s export to China up by nearly 7pc​September 23, 2022






ISLAMABAD: Pakistan’s export to China crossed $2.40 billion in the first eight months of this year, up 6.23 percent year on year, Gwadar Pro reported on Thursday quoting the official data from the General

Administration of Customs of China.

According to data from GACC, overall from January to August 2022, China’s imports & exports from Pakistan counted $ 18.41billion, up 7.28% year on year while in 2021 the same period it was $17.16 billion. In the month of August Pakistan’s exports to China decreased 25.71 percent year-on-year, due to heavy monsoon caused flood and COVID-19 which destroyed many sectors including agriculture, infrastructure, and industry.

Dr. Mehmood Ul Hassan Khan, Executive Director, Center for South Asia & International Studies (CSAIS), Islamabad, told Gwadar Pro that China is Pakistan’s largest trading partner besides being the second largest export destination and last year, especially despite the pandemic, the bilateral trade was growing by a big percentage.

“Unfortunately, due to deadly floods, 33 million people have been forced to leave their houses. 18,000 square kilometers’ agriculture has been destroyed. Its massive destruction including that of the cotton crop would be disastrous for the country’s exports to China.

Moreover, the destruction of cashable crops and commodities has entangled the state, society, economy, and common people alike,” he stated.

It seems that the devastation of floods will drastically reduce exports to China in the coming months due to flood. So far, seafood, pine nuts, sesamum seeds, and rice remain top export products to China.

Pakistan’s exports to China in 2021 remained at $3.589 billion and in 2022 the export volume can reach $4 billion and with the increase in food products; however, Pakistani exporters must follow the rules and regulations set by the Chinese authorities for imports.

In this regard, according to Gwadar Pro, the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) in collaboration with China Certification and Inspection Group (CCIG) Shanghai, and Tofflon Group Shanghai organized a webinar on Tuesday.

Besides officials from TDAP and CCIG, a large number of Pakistani exporters and experts participated in the webinar.

Pakistan has become a major source for the export of food products particularly rice, seafood, dried fruits, nuts, fruits, pink salt, and processed food.

The Chinese officials briefed the participants on key economic indicators of China. As per the National Bureau of Statistics China (NBSC), the volume of China’s exports of goods is $3.36 trillion while the volume of China’s imports of goods is $2.69 trillion.

Pakistan’s exports to China are with the passage of time; the volume of exports in 2016 was $1.91 billion, in 2017 $1.83 billion, in 2018 $2.18 billion, in 2019 $1.81 billion, in 2020 $2.12 billion and in 2021 $3.589 billion.

“This year, Pakistan exports’ volume can surge up to $4 billion and the space is available in food products,” said one of the experts from CCIG.

According to the General Administration of Customs China’s statistics, the value of Pakistan’s food exports to China in 2021 was $840 million.

Of them, $609 million was vegetable products, $179 million was animal products while the value of prepared foodstuff was $52 million. Similarly, in 2021, the value of the export of nuts and dried food from Pakistan to China was $65 million.


In 2021, the exports of processed seafood from Pakistan to China 2021 were $8.4 million while the value of mangoes exported during the same year was $127 million.
China’s imports of rice are $2.2 billion, seafood $ 13.8 billion, nuts and dried fruit $2.2 billion while sesamum seed $1.7 billion.

Pakistani exporters can get major shares in the imports of these products; however, they need to know the general characteristics of the Chinese Consumer Market.
For example, due to an increase in per capita income and consumer expenditure, China is close to becoming an upper-income country with increasingly health & fitness-conscious consumers.
They are spending money on quality and imported food while online buying is becoming an increasingly popular mode of purchase.

To get maximum space in China’s market, Pakistan exporters should keep in compliance with import guidelines; they should develop a brand and build a website in the Chinese language, emphasize on health features of their products, prepare attractive and convenient packaging, make use of e-commerce platforms like Alibaba and JD, and promote their products through live-streaming and social media platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Exports of cotton from Pakistan have been started as the country has struck export contracts for 20 thousand bales of cotton with different countries.

Pakistan Cotton Ginners Forum (PCGF) Chairman Ihsanul Haq said that cotton exports from Pakistan have been started, initially more than 3,000 bales of cotton were sent to Bangladesh, Indonesia and Vietnam.

The chairman said that the export contracts for 20 thousand bales of cotton have been finalised by Pakistan with other countries of the world.

He said that the exporters are also facing problems due to the deterioration of the quality of cotton due to rains, the price of cotton in Pakistan is Rs22 to 23 thousand per maund.

Ihsanul Haq said the main reason behind the hike in local white lint rate is reports that cotton production in the United States has declined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

China’s exhibition platforms can help increasing Pakistan’s foreign exchange​September 27, 2022






*NANNING: *Pakistan can make active use of the China-Asean Expo in Nanning, China International Import Expo in Shanghai, Canton Fair in Guangzhou and other product-specific platforms and exhibitions in China to increase its foreign exchange reserves, remarked Muhammad Irfan, Trade and Investment Counsellor, Consulate General of Pakistan in Guangzhou, China.

During the 19th China-Asean Expo, which was held from September 16 to 19, the counsellor told the China Economic Net in an interview that insufficient foreign exchange reserves has been a very serious problem for Pakistan in the past few years, especially in recent months. “Export is an important means to increase foreign exchange reserves and displaying and selling Pakistani products through exhibitions can effectively promote the popularity and export of goods to China and other Asean countries,” he emphasised.

Pakistan has exported a range of distinctive products through the exhibition, such as textiles, carpets, sporting goods, marble, furniture, etc. Muhammad Kamil, a Pakistani exhibitor, said that the Chinese love Pakistani handicrafts so much that they have signed short and long-term contracts with Pakistani exhibitors and many of whom are repeat customers.

Pakistan has been participating in the China-Asean Expo for many years. A larger Pakistan pavilion has been on display for the last two years. Each time, about 20 or more exhibitors participate in the national platform and trade development.
The signing of the second phase of China-Pakistan Free Trade Agreement in 2019 has allowed 313 more Pakistani products to enjoy duty-free access to the Chinese market. These include textiles including garments, leather and leather products, and fish.

Irfan mentioned that the Consulate General is working on issues related to the export of Pakistani fruits, meat and dairy products to China. “Despite travel restrictions caused by the pandemic, Pakistan’s exports to China have almost doubled in the past three years.”

Exports to China crossed $2.40 billion in the first eight months of current year, up 6.23% year-on-year. And “we still have $3 billion in potential exports to China.” The Chinese government has given preferential treatment to Pakistani products, but many Chinese consumers are curious to know what kind of products Pakistan can offer.

“By building such pavilions at the expo, more Chinese people can learn about Pakistani products, which are of good quality, cost-effective and from a friendly country,” the counsellor said.

“For the past two to three years, we have been introducing non-traditional Pakistani products like biscuits, sweets and drinks, which are also highly popular with the Chinese customers. We are also promoting Pakistani mangoes through B2B and B2C linkages.”

He revealed that numerous people in Guangzhou have asked to buy Pakistani mangoes, adding this year efforts have been started to introduce mango pulp and mango juice in the Chinese market.

Apart from its active participation in the on-site exhibition, Pakistan has opened online pavilions on the Chinese e-commerce platforms.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*Pakistani pine nuts’ exports to China in the first seven months of this year crossed US $41.48 million, according to the official data from the General Administration of Customs of the People’s Republic of China (GACC). Data from GACC showed that during January-July of 2022, China imported 3,770.76 tons of pine nuts from Pakistan worth $41.48 million while in the same period, China imported 11,513.7 tons of pine nuts around the world valuing about $88.020 million.*

Overall, China has imported $88.020 million of pine nuts and out of that 47.12% is from Pakistan. Yar Muhammad Niazi, Chief Executive of Hangzhou Aiza Food, and Shaoxing Aiza Trading said that the export of Pakistani pine nuts to China enjoys zero tariffs and Pakistani pine nuts are classified as high-end snacks in the Chinese market, CEN reported. “The overall price of Pakistani pine nuts in the Chinese market is on the rise.

This year’s season will start in late September and our target is to export 1,500 tons to China. China is a big market and we need to do B2B cooperation to capture a larger part of this market,” Niazi said. He said that for the last two year the price remained low, valuing ¥130-140 per KG, while this year’s price is expected to go a little higher. They are now working on the value addition of this product and launching a new brand. Pakistani and Chinese governments should support Pakistani enterprises to participate in the exhibitions here to increase Pakistan’s exports to China, he added.

“China is one of the biggest buyers of pine nuts from Pakistan and even during the epidemic the Chinese government played a very vital role in having flexible policies in trade with Pakistan and that’s the reason why so far we have been successful to export pine nuts to China in huge quantity,” said Qadir Baloch, a pine nuts exporter hailing from Balochistan. Baloch, whose family has been associated with the pine nuts business for the last 55 years said that in the last few years China has become the main destination for Pakistani pine nuts and that is why local exporters are happy that they can earn a good profit from the neighbouring market

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
*China wants to import donkeys and dogs from Pakistan.*

A meeting of the Senate Standing Committee on Commerce was held under the chairmanship of Senator Zeeshan Khanzada, in which during a briefing on imports and exports, Commerce Ministry officials said in the meeting that China wants to buy donkeys and dogs from Pakistan.

Committee member Dinesh Kumar said that China is asking Pakistan to export donkeys and dogs.

Committee member Mirza Mohammad Afridi said that animals are cheap in Afghanistan, but there are no buyers. In such a situation, animal meat can be imported and exported from here. Let us tell you that China uses the skin of donkeys to make medicines. 

Due to Corona, it was reduced in China to buy meat from other countries or to buy donkeys and dogs. In the year 2021, China imported 9.38 million tonnes of meat, which was 9.91 million tonnes in 2020.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Wow Wow:
1


----------



## Flight of falcon

ghazi52 said:


> .,.,
> *China wants to import donkeys and dogs from Pakistan.*
> 
> A meeting of the Senate Standing Committee on Commerce was held under the chairmanship of Senator Zeeshan Khanzada, in which during a briefing on imports and exports, Commerce Ministry officials said in the meeting that China wants to buy donkeys and dogs from Pakistan.
> 
> Committee member Dinesh Kumar said that China is asking Pakistan to export donkeys and dogs.
> 
> Committee member Mirza Mohammad Afridi said that animals are cheap in Afghanistan, but there are no buyers. In such a situation, animal meat can be imported and exported from here. Let us tell you that China uses the skin of donkeys to make medicines.
> 
> Due to Corona, it was reduced in China to buy meat from other countries or to buy donkeys and dogs. In the year 2021, China imported 9.38 million tonnes of meat, which was 9.91 million tonnes in 2020.




Great now all PML supporters can go to China!!

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
According to the data from GACC, Pakistan’s rice exports to China from Jan to Aug 2022 reached US$ 414 m with a Y-on-Y increase of 48.40%.

Pakistan now ranks second among the rice exporters to China which have surpassed Southeast Asian countries..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Honda Pakistan Exported 12,000 Bikes in Last 6 Months​
ByAisha Saleem
October 6, 2022

From last six month, Atlas Group has achieved a milestone through an outstanding export. Firm approximately exported 12,000 motorcycles with its additional auto parts of cost nearly US$ 2million.

As per details shared by the company, such export shows the acceptability of auto parts made in Pakistan in an international markets.

Atlas spokesperson stated that, “The company is looking at more export markets for motorcycles and parts in future.

New parts and models are under study for their suitability for export. Evaluation criteria places special emphasis on them having potential of becoming part of the global supply chain,”
Motorcycle industry could have major growth as the representative expressed hope..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
The footwear exports witnessed an increase of 20.91 percent during the first two months of fiscal year (2022-23) as compared to the exports of corresponding period of the last year.

Pakistan exported footwear worth US $32.393 million during July-August (2022-23) against the exports of $26.791million during July-August (2021-22), showing growth of 20.91 percent, according to the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics (PBS).

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Pakistan poised to achieve rice export target​Cash crop not significantly damaged, can bring substantial earnings


SHAZIA FAROOQI
October 09, 2022






Investment of Rs350 million for the establishment of phytotron tunnels will expedite research and development on new rice varieties. 
*
KARACHI: *Despite climatic damage to major crops like cotton and wheat, most of the rice crop has remained unhurt by flood devastation and Pakistan is poised to achieve its export target of 4.8 million tons this season.

It is really a blessing that the cash crop of rice has survived the onslaught of floods and can fetch a substantial amount in export earnings, while most of the other summer crops have been destroyed, say rice exporters. “Pakistan has not lost its rice crop. Damages are minimal,” Rice Exporters Association of Pakistan (REAP) Chairman Chela Ram Kewlani told The Express Tribune. “Pakistan is in a position to meet the rice export target, which is almost equal to the exports made last year. The country exported 4.8 million tons of rice last year,” he said.

“Despite the floods and various other challenges being faced by the economy, exporters are gearing up for rice shipments as much as possible.” According to REAP’s record, Pakistan’s total rice crop is around 9 million tons. Of this, 4.5 million tons are exported and the remaining 4.5 million tons are sold in domestic markets. Of the total harvest, 5 million tons comprise Basmati rice while 4 million tons consist of nonBasmati paddy. “After assessing the losses inflicted by the natural disaster, we are expecting a satisfactory rice harvest of 8 million tons,” Kewlani said.

About flood damage, he said Punjab’s rice belt remained nearly unscathed. Sindh too had a similar rich crop but unfortunately it was partly wiped off. “There are two rice belts in Sindh – upper and lower belts. Areas falling in the lower belt include Golachi, Badin and Tando Mohammad Khan where farmers have bumper crops. But 20% of the crop has been damaged in the upper belt stretching over areas of Larkana, Jacobabad, Kandhkot and other cities in close proximity.”

He brushed aside the talk on social media that Pakistan should place a ban on rice exports as the crop had been totally damaged. “It is fake news; we really don’t need a ban. The varieties we export are not consumed locally, as those are used in feed mills only. Therefore, the ban is not required at all,” he emphasised. REAP chairman pointed out that there was a surplus stock of one million tons comprising Basmati and non-Basmati varieties, therefore, it would not be difficult to make up for the shortfall of half a million tons or so.

Rice production has increased due to quality seeds. Farmers are using hybrid seeds that produce good quality rice and increase output. In fact, this year “we have a bumper crop across Pakistan, by any means, the country can make it”.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.,.
Exports of services grew 4.6pc in July-September​Mubarak Zeb Khan 
November 6, 2022

ISLAMABAD: Service exports grew 4.63 per cent in the first quarter of the current fiscal year, mainly driven by information technology.

In absolute terms, exports rose to $1.69 billion in July-September from $1.61bn a year ago, according to the latest data compiled by the Pakistan Bureau of Statistics.

In September, the export of services dipped by 1.73pc to $565.96m from $575.94m in the same month last year.

In the previous fiscal year, the export of services grew 17.2pc to $6.968bn from $5.945bn the preceding year.

The PML-N-led coalition government has projected services’ export target at $10bn for FY23.

The highest-ever growth in IT-related services pushed up the overall export figure. Other services include finance and insurance, transport and storage, wholesale and retail trade, public administration and defence sectors.

The Pakistan Software Export Board has created an entire IT Export Strategical Framework and executed programmes and schemes accordingly through a series of projects to develop infrastructure, human capital, company capability, global marketing, strategy and research, and promote innovation and technologies.

The services sector has emerged as the main economic growth driver by contributing 61pc to GDP in 2020-21 from 56pc in 2005-06.

The import of services fell 6.21pc to $2.34bn in July-September against $2.49bn in the same quarter last year. In September, services’ imports dipped by 5.11pc to $738.38m from $778.14m the preceding year. In FY22, the import of services rose 43.52pc to $12.143bn against $8.461bn the preceding year.

*Trade gap shrinks*

The trade deficit in services declined by 26.22pc to $647.35m in July-September against $877.35m over the corresponding months of last year. In September trade deficit dipped by 14.73pc to $172.42m against $202.20m in the same month last year.

The services trade gap widened by 105.73pc to $5.175bn in FY22 against $2.515bn in FY21.

The previous government had announced several measures in the budget 2021-22 for the promotion of services export, especially information technology.

_Published in Dawn, November 6th, 2022_


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Exotic Pakistani handmade
carpets attract Chinese customers​
The Frontier Post









BEIJING: Exotic Pakistani handmade carpets attracted Chinese customers at China International Import Expo, China Economic Net (CEN) reported it on Wednesday.
“This is one of the best opportunities we have every year!” said Imran Rah, CEO of ASIYA International Trading (Shanghai) Co.,Ltd adding, “CIIE is a 6-day event, but it helps us get together with a lot of customers for 365 days a year. With branding motions here, customers who love our products continue buying from us.”


Scheduled from November 5 to 10, the 5th China International Import Expo (CIIE) provides a platform for companies from around the world to display their products, promote their brands, and find more business partners in the world’s second-largest economy.

Showcasing the exotic handicrafts, such as hand-made carpets, shawls and scarves, Imran told the reporter that “Our main goal for the expo is not just the six days. We promoted throughout the year, and we can continue to do business with the customers we met here.”

“We had a great experience in participating at CIIE because it’s helped a lot in growing our business and also interacting with other business partners,” said Javed Mohal, Assistant to the CEO of founder of WINZA Jewelry and CEO of Atlantis Co., Ltd., a Pakistani jewelry brand, adding that they would like to spread the Pakistani culture of art, handmade crafts, and share its essence and elegance with the world.

Ismail, sales manager of ASIYA, said “You can get in touch with a lot of very high-quality customers that you don’t normally meet. When the expo ends, we discuss the details of cooperation with our clients and the final turnover may be equivalent to the turnover of several of our stores in a year.”

“This pattern [on the carpet] has been passed down for hundreds of years in Pakistan. It is the most classic pattern, with classical beauty,” Ismail was presenting a carpet to coming visitors. And a carpet worth 1,000 (Rs.30,000+) was sold in a few words.

Courtesy of the booming Sino-Pak trade and investment cooperation coupled with important platforms such as CIIE, Pakistan’s overall export to China has registered steady growth in recent years.

As per Ismail, in recent years, the performance of handicrafts in the Chinese market has maintained a steady growth, because now the consumption power of the Chinese people has become stronger, and people are more and more fond of handicrafts, especially the foreign ones that featured culture and style from another nation.

It is a niche market in China, he added, saying that they introduced and preserved the local Pakistani style and culture in their products which attracted more and more Chinese customers.

“China is a huge market. Thanks to platforms like CIIE, we are trying our best to do promotion in this market and promote our brand here,” Imran Rah said. (INP)


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Rice stocks: what does bank borrowing suggest?​BR 

Pakistan’s rice exports appear to be slowing down. Per PBS, volume exported declined by 9 percent during Q1-FY23 compared to the same period last year. Historically, exports usually do slowdown during the first quarter – as inventories start to run out – but the decline in the quarter ended Sep’22 appears to be stronger than usual. _(For more, read “Rice exports: are good times over?”, published on November 08, 2022)_. Are rice exports facing strong headwinds, or will exports pick up with the arrival of the fresh crop?

Earlier this week, USDA made a strong cut to Pakistan’s rice outlook for marketing year 2022-23. The monthly update by the agency lowered rice production forecast to 6.6 million metric tons (MMT), down from 9.1MMT reported last year; and exports to 4MMT, down from record volume of 4.8MMT last year. USDA’s forecast follows the release of GoP’s own estimates during mid-October, which forecast national rice production at 5.5 MMT against the target of 8.5 MMT set in April 2022.

Although there appears to be consensus over significant damage to rice crop following the devastating floods, last month the Rice Exporters Association of Pakistan (REAP) had reportedly claimed that the “damage to the crop is minimal,” and that national production would comfortably reach 8MMT during the ongoing fiscal. It remains to be seen whether REAP’s forecast is on the money, or was an effort to calm the grain market and restrain local prices from rising out of control.


While REAP’s claim may not be without merit, it stands to reason why did rice exports slow down during Q1FY23 (Jul – Sep), if the crop has not performed so poorly? Interestingly, if commercial bank lending data is used as a proxy, rice stocks appear to have been running low long before the floods hit the country.










In the accompanied illustration, BR Research has used month-end working capital loans outstanding with rice processors as an indicator of rice stocks with the milling segment. Of course, not all procurement is financed through formal banking credit. However, since no data is available viz. stock positions, and nearly all rice mills are privately held, loans obtained for commodity financing may serve as a valid indicator of the overall market trend.

Note that since loan amount outstanding inflates naturally every year due to rising prices/inflation, 12-month data is re-based to September-end of preceding year. This is done to emphasize the seasonal movement in debt stock. Historically, rice crop harvesting in Pakistan begins in September and is completed by November; therefore, loans outstanding with the milling industry peaks by December and ebbs by September every year.

The credit data from SBP seems to suggest that loans outstanding with the milling segment fell at a far brisker rate between Dec ’21 and Sep’22 than same period last year. In fact, working capital loans to rice mills had already begun to climb up between Aug and Sep last year, while loan outstanding continues to decline during the ongoing season in these months.

But more significantly, borrowing for commodity financing did not peak at the same rate during the last marketing season (Sep – Dec 2021) as it had in the preceding year (Sep – Dec 2020). This is even though Pakistan not only achieved record rice production of 10.6MMT (official GoP estimate for FY22 varies from USDA’s), but also made record exports of 4.8MMT. Did strong demand from exporting destinations allow mills to finance procurement through own sources? Or did higher interest rates restrain formal sector financing?

Either way, both record exports, and bank data suggests that the industry began the current marketing 2022-23 with very low carryover stocks. If USDA and GoP’s forecast of poor crop performance – 5.5MMT to 6MMT - is correct, then rice prices in the local market should go berserk right about now (remember, REAP itself puts national consumption at 4.5MMT). Else, a massive slowdown in exports should be on the cards.


----------



## SoulSpokesman

@ghazi52 

Ghazi sb,

Rice exports may have fallen even if the crops didnt suffer ( and I am not necessarily saying that they didnt) because traders may be hoarding stock in anticipation of sharp price rise for cereals given the overall scenario. The other possibility is smuggling out of grains.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

//.
FY22 trade with US soars 38.3pc to $10.5bn YoY, NA told​Naveed Butt | Zulfiqar Ahmad
December 3, 2022

*ISLAMABAD: Federal Minister for Commerce, Naveed Qamar Friday informed the National Assembly that bilateral trade between Pakistan and the US during the last financial year (2021-22) was recorded at $10.5 billion compared to $7.8 billion in the fiscal year 2020-21 registering an increase of 38.3 percent.*

In a written reply to a question, he said that bilateral trade between Pakistan and the US witnessed an increase of over 38.3 percent and touched $10.5 billion during the last fiscal year.

He said that as a result of the Commerce Ministry’s efforts, it is expected that exports to the US will continue to grow in the coming years.


He said that the ministry is actively engaged with the Animal and Plant Health Inspection Service (APHIS) of the United States Department of Agriculture (USDA) to get further market access for Pakistani agricultural goods i.e. mangoes and dates.

He said that regular engagement is maintained with the private and public sectors of the US through our Trade and Investment Officers (TIOs), adding additionally, various promotional activities are held through the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) and our TIOs in the US.

Answering a supplementary question, the Parliamentary Secretary for Commerce, Javed Ali Shah, told the house during question hour that “we are actively engaged with the US to get further market access for Pakistani agricultural goods including mangoes and dates”.

He was confident that our exports to the US will continue to grow in the coming years, adding Pakistan is negotiating a free trade agreement with the Gulf Cooperation Council (GCC) to get market access for goods and services.

He said that Pakistan is also engaged with Saudi Arabia under the ambit of the Supreme Coordination Council to enhance exports to the Kingdom.

In another written reply to the house, Minister for Economic Affairs Ayaz Sadiq said that an amount of loans taken by the government i.e. disbursements of foreign loans from August 2018 to December 2021 is $43.047 billion.

Responding to a calling attention notice, Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Murtaza Javed Abbasi said that a new system is being introduced for Central Superior Service (CSS) examination from January next year.

He said that under the system approved by the federal cabinet, the candidates will have to appear in an entry test before the CSS examination.

He said the upper age limit for appearing in the CSS examination is 30 years but the candidates belonging to Balochistan, Rural Sindh, FATA, Gilgit-Baltistan, and Azad Kashmir have been given a relaxation of four years. Minister for National Health Services, Regulations and Coordination Abdul Qadir Patel moved “the Pakistan Nursing Council (Amendment) Bill, 2022” for joint-sitting of Parliament for passage as passed by the National Assembly and not passed by Senate within 90 days.

Minister for Parliamentary Affairs Murtaza Javed Abbasi moved “the State-Owned Enterprises (Governance and Operations) Bill, 2022” for joint-sitting of the Parliament for passage as the bill passed by the National Assembly and not passed by the Senate within 90 days.

Copyright Business Recorder, 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,,.
Pakistan’s leather garment exports were up by 22% in October 2022 with an export value of Rs. 5.6 Billion compared to Rs. 4.5 Billion in October 2021.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Furniture export 80% surge in five months​by The Frontier Post






ISLAMABAD (APP): The furniture exports during the first five months of current fiscal year (2022-23) swelled by 80.46 percent compared to last corresponding period, Chief Executive Officer Pakistan Furniture Council Furniture Mian Kashif Ashfaq said on Sunday.

Chairing board of directors meeting here today he informed that during the period under review furniture worth US$ 6,791,000 was exported compared to the exports of US $ 3,642,000 during the same period of last year.

He stressed the urgent need for exploring more new foreign markets as Pak hand engraved wooden furniture is in great demand in global markets.

He demanded government to declare furniture industry as a full fledged sector which can earn millions of dollars of foreign exchange. He urged the Trade Development Authority of Pakistan (TDAP) to organise more single country expos to showcase Pak products and invite foreign investors to Pakistan for joint ventures.
He also urged the government to establish expo centres at all provincial headquarters and big cities for displaying Pak products under one roof.

He said visiting foreign trade missions and investors delegation should also be taken to expos for their B2B (Business to Business) meetings.


----------

